# *****************, London : Part 26



## Ceri.

New home ladies .... 

  ​


----------



## kdb

bookmarking!

[fly]   [/fly]


----------



## 24hours

new home will bring good luck!
   for everyone


----------



## livity k

Bookmarking too, 

Rachel- hope those two eggs and additional sperm are doing their stuff as we speak,  

Kate x


----------



## Kittycat104

Rachel - fingers crossed for good news tomorrow morning!

Kdb - love the cupcake!

Had dull ache in uterus this morning, has now morphed into crampy pains.  Am in a panic that AF is arriving - but this would be 9 days before OTD,  Is this too early?  

Louise x


----------



## sarahdc

Hi just bookmarking. 
All the best Rachel, hope you get fantastic news tomorrow!!

will post later on. Hope you are all well.


----------



## BoBo2005

Hi everyone, ooo new home for us here. with lots of bfp's to come            

All the best for tomorrow Rachel.    
afm- pains in my sides and sickie feeling but i be ok day 2 of clomid. been very emotional too and stuff but trying to relax  .


----------



## Pesca

Good evening lovely ladies,

Bobo: yes, I can remember how emotional hormones make you feel and all those physical symptoms with yourself wondering what it all means !!! Argh! Sending you lots of    for some relaxation time. Any ideas? Have you tried breathing? I do a lot of yoga and find that now that I have stopped in my 2ww proper breathing does wonders! You can do it anywhere at any time; it helps you concentrate on your body and relax too.

Louise: are you sure these are pre-AF pains? You might find out it's nothing to do with that. I haven't had much cramping myself but then I never get period-pains at all, thought slight twinging. When are you testing? If I remember right we will test more or less on the same day. Try not to think about it .. Ok, easier said than done, says she: I have found that keeping busy at work does help!! Though I must admit I have been checking sites for possible 2ww symptoms and you know what I have seen? That some women have symtpoms in their 2ww leading up to a BFN & then no symptoms for a BFP. What should that tell us? That it's impossible to read our bodies properly right now. I always find that being on cyclogest prevents me from listening to my body ...   

Rachael: Mrs CC is right - it really does only take 1 egg and the one that does fertilise shows signs of being a good candidate for BFP: so sending lots of     that tomorrow you will see futher developments.

Vicks: OMG, I had no idea cats could be so active with mice ... Never had a cat, though after SD's experiences before her BFP perhasps I should get one myself ... 

Livity: you sound positive with your regular natural ovulation cycle. Keep it up!!! Hope your wisdome tooth operation wasn't too bad - I know how painful they can be. 

SD: thanks so much for passing on your info on folly size. It does help me so much in thinking that perhaps this could work for me too ... How are you feeling? Soon you'll have your first scan and gosh that'll be so emotional and wonderful!! I think I cried everytime I had scans that felt the heartbeat of a little creature inside me: it's a miracle and I hope we will all get to that miracle!!!

Luce: thanks for your advice. Yes, like I said, I did realise from the internet that some women have no symptoms but that means nothing. I am hanging in here ...As for you, hope the stimming goes ok: I think it's more the beginning that makes us anxious; once you get on with the first or second you almost become a pro (at least that's what happened to my DH who is now a pro at injecting!). But if I understand you it's the rate of growth that worries you a little: try not to worry too much. The amazing thing at CRGH is that they are very careful when they give you high doses to scan you more often to make sure they don't go over what' s necessary.    that it'll all go well and work out !!

SarahD: I am so glad you feel more relieved. Well, you are quite right: most women will go from IUI to IVF. I did the opposite because my only IVF was with DH's help but it didn't work (also because I hardly responded to the hormones) so we decided to go down the Donor IUI route. I hope the superovulation will do the trick for you as it did for me last summer.   

Antie M: welcome to the thread and massive   of good luck that it'll work for you!

Lots of    to everyone and sorry if I miss anyone else.

XXX Pesca


----------



## Kittycat104

Back for personals...

Kate - how is your mouth today?  Hopefully not too sore.

Rachel - you must be on tenterhooks waiting for news of your eggs tomorrow  

EBC - best of luck for DET and hycosy tomorrow - it will be fine!

Luce - hope day 1 of stimming went according to plan

Sarah - how did your appointment go?  Hope you got some helpful answers

Vicky - loving the mouse story!  My cat is too fat and lazy to have every caught anything, although that doesn't stop him trying to stalk the squirrels in the garden - he has no chance though!

Auntie M - welcome.  I downregged on my first cycle, but there wasn;t any specific advice to do - just the same as for the rest of the cycle - lots of water, protein, no caffeine, alcohol etc

Pesca - I have read all those 2ww threads where people say they had no symptoms and got a BFP.  I had sore boobs and twinges on my first cycle (BFN) and have the same this time, so am getting a bit paranoid.  Anyway, nothing I can do about it now.  Keep hoping my cat will come and sit on me like he did for Jenny but he has slunk off into the garden.  When is your test day?

DH is watching football - its gone to penalties - not conducive to relaxing!

Louise x


----------



## rachelbw

evening ladies 

Thank you for all your good wishes dont know what i would do without you lot my dh tries his best but he is c### tbh but big thank you to you all   

Pesca how are you hun hope your chillin out not long now hope it is a massive  for you 

Louise sweetie hang in there i know what its like looking into every twinge thinking its af but your body is going through a lot of changes and it will do very strange things just try and stay positive and hopefully it will be a  for you too   it could be implantation pains i did read somewhere that it can take quite a while for an embryo to implant  

Kate hows you hunnie hope your mouth is not 2 sore  

BoBo i hated clomid it is horrid i was awful on it am usualy quite calm but not when i was on them but alas it is all part of the process unfortunately good luck   

EBC good luck tommorow you can take some pain killers before hand but what i can remember it was not to bad  

Rachel bw


----------



## BoBo2005

hello
forgot to ask and its probably silly but should i have a hot water bottle on my tum now during this week and next week when i go for scan.
i was told by nurse to by ovulation test kit, i got the clear blue that has 7 tests in it...its this ok never brought these before....xx  

Rachel yep weird feeling and cried, but pains hurt a lot today and standing walking don't help and only day 2 aaaaahhh DH mine tries too but if it wasn't for finding this site i think id have gone insane by now !! all the best for tomorrow...   

pesca, thank you for sending me some relaxation think I'm going by a Dv or something for yoga got the wii but dh got to set it up for me.... but at least a dvd i can take it to friends houses ...thanks for tips, and yuo look after yourself too 


ok ladies night for now, just had tablet and must get some shut eyes,


----------



## rachelbw

morning ladies 

Just got a call from the hospital not good news as the other 2 eggs did not fertilize but have 1 top grade going back in today they are going to zona hatch it whatever that is so fingers crossed   

Good luck to everyone today hope all is well with you all   

Bobo a hot water bottle is a good idea especially of you are getting cramps good luck  

Rachelbw


----------



## BoBo2005

Rachel, I'm praying and all is crossed the one top egg is the one ...           doing a little dance for it too come on you are the one            

Thanks for tip on hot water bottle, today not good at work in trainers! cause cant walk too much either and our office is full of stairs aaa.

over and out for now.
love to all xxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Rachel - it only takes one embryo to make a baby...  What time is ET?

Bobo - sorry you are in so much pain - is it your stomach or your back?


----------



## Mrs.CC

rachel ~ Sorry you didn't get better news, but you've got one good fertilised egg and that's all it takes. I hope the ET goes smoothly, relax and take it easy when you get home and think positive thoughts.....bfp bfp bfp bfp. My fingers are crossed for you hon.

Hi everyone else.

CC.x


----------



## vicks67

Just book marking!


----------



## 24hours

rachel, very good luck with your ET    you just need one good embryo!
zona hatching is a small hole they make in the embryo's shell so it comes out easily, ready to implant in your womb.
   for you!

jo, how are you? going nuts? 

Louises, i had little cramps on my 2ww, particulary around a week after the transfer... it could be implantation but the doctors also told me that after stimulation, your ovaries need to go back to their normal size, so that could be that as well.     for the first option.

 for everyone else!


----------



## sarahdc

Hi Everyone,

well no news at my end went to CRGH today to be told DR Saab isn't available - second day in a row. Apparently he is covering for another Dr. A bit frustrating.

Louise and Pesca - how are you feeling?

BoBo - how are you feeling hun? I didn't find the clomid to bad, just the odd hut flush and stomach cramp.

Hi everyone else, sorry for lack of personals.

Sarah xx


----------



## Auntie Betty

Evening ladies,

Hoping it's ok to join you.  I have posted on here a few time before back in November when I was having my first cycle which all went a bit wrong!! (I usually post on one of the male factor threads with Sweetdreams and Ceciliab)  Back now at CRGH for round 2 and start sniffing tomorrow.

I have been lurking on this thread since November and am really encouraged that there are so many new people and there have been a good run of BFP's in that time.

There are so many people on this thread I think it's going to take me a while to get up to speed with personals - bear with me!!

One think that I did want to ask though - saw someone post on here the other day that they thought Mr Ranieri had left -  is that right??  He did my egg collection last time and was lovely.


----------



## BoBo2005

Happy evening to you all my ff friends,,,
     

Well update agony my goodness and as i get ready to take tablet 3 hope its not as bad tomorrow as i have a sad day a funeral to go to aaaah i get so emotional anyways and now taking this i can only imagine how i be.... well back side still aches and sharp cramps never suffered like this before on periods but its awful feeling aaaahhhh but got a heat pad on that got keep moving and well tomorrow i be wearing my wrap around heat wrap.    ... anyways enough of me.

Welcome Auntie Betty this is a great thread and all the ladies on here are lovely, helfpul so welcome and good luck with your tx.....   
OMG had MR Raneri left, he is the one we saw in Nov for first consultation omg what do we do now?    

Sarah sorry no one called you or spoke to you today, wishing and hoping someone speaks to you tomorrow or just keep calling or email them too.     i know they were very busy at the end of last weak as well.


hi to everyone else sorry again not many personals just cant find a right position to sit or lie down xx xx


----------



## AuntieM

Evening ladies,

Auntie Betty - welcome! I am new to this thread this week and everyone has been lovely and really welcoming. Good luck with sniffing!

EBC - how did the DET and Hycosy go today? Hope not too painful for you.

Bobo - sorry to hear you are suffering with the tablets and hope it gets better. I think you were asking about relaxation cds - have just uploaded the zita west relaxation & visualisation onto my ipod so will let you know how i get on with it!! 

 to everyone on 2ww. Having been there several times myself I know what a strange time it can be - i tend to go a bit   and analyse everything far too much!!

AFM - started primulot today and waiting for callback from clinic to discuss low AMH levels (under 7) as not really sure what this means - the dr I saw for DET/Hycosy didnt really explain it fully to me but I know I'll be on quite high dose injections. Think they are short-staffed this week as Dr Abramov is off.

Hi to everyone else and lots of   all round.

Auntiem


----------



## kdb

Hi Rachel      one of the girls on another thread I use has just gotten a BFP from having one 2-cell embie put back   It's hard but try to keep the   energy flowing.  "Top grade" sounds amazing - well done  

Hi Lou, fingers crossed they're implantation twinges you're feeling!!  Thanks re; the cupcake - it's one of the dozen I made at the course I did last weekend, which was brilliant fun.  

Jo - hope the 2ww is flying by for you and you're feeling +ve  

Kate, how's the mouth?

Hi Vicks, how are you feeling?  When's your next scan?

24hours, hello   22 weeks, wow   Hope your bump is still comfy!

VM, Jenny, Bobo, Sarah, Auntie Betty, Mrs CC, AuntieM, Pesca and all the other lovely CRGH girls  



Question for the girls with their BFPs / bumps - were you told by the clinic not to fly, or not to fly long-haul while pg?


----------



## Kittycat104

24 hrs - I am hoping for the first option of implementation pains too, but not daring to get my hopes up - you know how crushing it can be then when you get a bfp

Sarah - when are you going to get your consultation?  Sounds busy there this week.

Auntie Betty - welcome.  Yes, Kate (Livity) told me that Dr Ranieri left a couple of weeks ago to go to ARGC.  Really disappointing as he did my initial consult too and was one of the reasons we chose to go to CRGH.  Don't know if anyone else will be joining to replace him.

Bobo - Hope the heat pad does something for your pain.  Did you ring the clinic?

Auntie M - I have low AMH too.  If you don't know much about it, it is worth reading up - there are loads of links on here.  An AMH of 15 or over is considered 'normal', anything below that is low.  Basically, its a measure of ovarian reserve, so as mine is low, I don't respond well to stimulation - on high doses, I have got two eggs with both my cycles so far.  But there are loads of stories of people with low AMH going on to get pregnant, as it only takes one egg!

kdb - not sure about the flying.  I think Zita West says to avoid it, but surely it is unavoidable for some.  Am intrigued by the question though - does it mean you have had a miracle bfp?

Hi to everyone else xx

Did anyone watch the programme on C4 last night about the maternity ward?  The men in it were absolutely useless.  One even locked his wife in the toilet as a 'joke' whilst she was in between contractions!!!

Louise x


----------



## rachelbw

hello ladies

Bobo sorry you are suffering hope you get better soon  

Kdb thanks hun you can fly at some stages of pg but not quite sure the girls will tell you more. Are you thinking of going on holiday soon   

Lou and jo and pesca hope your ok and not going to   

Sarah so sorry your having such a hard time tracking down Dr sabb keep trying hun you will feel better when you discuss your options   

jenny mrs c and 24 hours how are your little bumps doing   
and to all the others i have missed out i am sorry but good luck to you all    

well went to the hospital today for et and when we got there told that one of the other eggs had fertilized so ended up having a 4 cell and a 2 cell put back so its just fingers crossed now playing the waiting game


----------



## rachelbw

ooh louise did you see the bit when the son was watching his mother give birth that was the worst bit not right


----------



## kdb

LOL LOL, Louise - unfortunately no miracle to report   Just thinking ahead!!  One of the Oz girls on the HH thread has twins on board and was told by her MW no flying at all.  Not sure it's scientifically-based advice - apparently it was more like "if anything happened, you'd blame yourself forever".  Hmmm...

Yes, I watched the first half of that program!!  And totally agree, I felt awkward just watching the men.  And *why* did that woman have her 16yo son in with her!!  No no no!

I met a woman at the weekend who does hypno-birthing courses and she was saying that it's mandatory for the partner to attend too so that they have a role to play during the birth.  Watching the tv program I could see why that would be a good idea!

Even with the pain and everything else it showed, seeing the newborns reminded me why we're doing this... and made me want one more than ever  

p.s. Rach, just saw your post - woo hoo, double trouble embies!    

xoxo
kd


----------



## elvie

Hi,
Joining the thread again after a break of a couple of months. I start sniffing soon and am on the primulot so similar timing to Aunties Betty and M! 

Might I warn you I'm a bit cr*p at personals but try my best. 

Will probably be a bit quiet until sniffing starts but lurking. 

Rachel - it only takes one and it's top quality so that's really encouraging.


----------



## Kittycat104

The son looked really awkward - I have no idea why she thought it would be a good, or appropriate, idea to have him there.  I couldn't believe it when he peeked between her legs as she was giving birth.  

Rachel - hurrah for the two embies!

Kdb - sorry no miracle - but had to ask.  I know women who have flown whilst pregnant, just not in the last few months.  To be fair though, I don't know anyone who has flown as far as NZ whilst pregnant.


----------



## Mrs.CC

Hey girls,

Just a quickie from me.

Rachel ~ just wanted to say congratulations hon, that's fantastic news...I'm really pleased for you. Watch out you could be the size of me soon!!!!  My bumps fine thanks....but there's nothing small about it........ha ha......huge but happy.
Take care and relax, try not to do much especially in the first few days.

CC.x


----------



## rachelbw

morning ladies 

just poping in to say hello hope you are all well 

Mrs- C lol huge but worth it   

Louise- back to the tv program when the son took a peek my dh jumped up off the sofa horrified he could not belive it never seen my dh move that fast in 5 years bless  how you feeling hun  

elvie- welcome the girls are great here good luck with your sniffing 

Auntie -i have low reserve aswell thats why crgh wont treat us again with my eggs so next time if this fails it will be donor eggs but i am fine with that just cant afford another try   good luck with your tx

Kd bobo sarah vicky 24 jenny kate jo  and pesca hope your all ok    

Day after ET bored already trying to relax and chill out but looking around the house i see things that need doing typical 

Rachelbw


----------



## missmunro

Hello ladies, bookmarking, still reading you.

 KD I had the same suspicion when you asked your question about flying! I agree that the advice against is more about comfort than science. I wouldn't get on a plane if I could help it if I were pregnant, but I'd prob fly short-haul if I had to for work. And I'd still get on the plane home if I happened to fall pregnant while on holiday ...

Very weird to be thinking 'if I got pregnant'!

To follow up on CRGH and their billing - my treatment ended in November and they have just tried to put another £10 for some phantom drugs through on my credit card. It was refused because that card was cancelled, but endlessly annoying ...

mm


----------



## Pesca

Hello lovely Ladies,

sorry I have to keep this short as I am in a rush, but I just wanted to say that I have quickly read through the post and moods look up. 

A special   to Rachel: so pleased with the outcome. Lots and lots of     that it will happen ...

Louise, how are you doing? Still tempted to test early? I am sort of... Actually, I have a question: I realised they gave me enough cyclogest to last me until the day before I test for pregnancy. And I really don't want to get another box in case I find out it's a BFN - a bit of superstition on my part, but do you think I should wait until I do the test and then go for other cyclogests? 

Yes, I had also heard that Ranieri had left: I was SOOO disappointed. He was so wonderful and supportive when we came back to CRGH after my mc. What a great loss ... I wonder who they will get instead.


Big   and   to everyone. Will do more personal next time. XXX Pesca


----------



## ceci.bee

Hi just bookmarking

good luck to everyone having tx or on the 2ww    

and agree that the billing is not fab - we were charged for drugs we had to order at the last minute when my prescription was changed, and were billed 3 times for blood tests we had already paid - including threatening us with non-payment 'procedures' 6 months after tx - we had to scan in the bill that said 'paid' and email it to them to make it go away .....but the clinical care is fab

lots of love to all
C


----------



## luce87

Hello Ladies
I hope everyone has had a good couple of days.

Rachelbw - Good luck with your 2 embies.  It's really good that the clinic really does try to make the best of things.  I've never heard of eggs maturing after ec.  Hope you're looking after yourself and not doing too many jobs around the house!  Sending you lots of best wishes for your 2ww. x.

Louise, Pesca and Jo - hope you're hanging in there.  It's not long to go now, although the close OTD gets the slower time goes!

Bobo - hope you're doing ok and that your getting used to the clomid.  It's an emotional time - I hope you're getting plenty of rest.

Sarah - have you managed to see a doctor yet?  It must be really frustrating.  Hope you get to see someone soon.

kdb - fab cupcake!!!

Hi Vick 67 - It's great to see someone the same age as me with a BFP.  Congratulations!

Auntie Betty and Elvie - Welcome!  Good luck with the sniffing - Iv'e never had to do that so hope it doesn't feel too bad.

Does anyone else find Menopur really fiddly?  It's the first time I've had it and it takes me ages to do and I always end up with glass in my finger! I've only had Gonal F before for stimming so feels a lot to be taking that , Menopur and letrazole.  I'm definately feeling hormonal.  I've got a scan tomorrow morning and feeling anxious about it.  I have a tendency for 1 follicle to take off really quickly so I'm really hoping that hasn't happened this time.

Oh well I best go -time for injections!

Luce x


----------



## EBC

Hi all, 

I've enjoyed catching up on the last few pages. 

Just a quick update on me Good News and then Not so good news....confused.com!!

DET with Dr Saab went really well, quick and not too painful. HyCoSy the same. Was funny as Dr told me I was too full, had to go and release a cup and a half. Ran to the toilet with just a sheet covering lower half!!! Dr showed us the photos and was really pleased, very clear uterus!! All good. We then waited to see a nurse. 

Went in with the nurse, she had prepared perscription and dates and all details. Ready to start primolut on Saturday. 

Were getting drugs from GP (VERY lucky I know) as i'm sitting there, Hops ring, nurse says she has spoken to our consultant who has said STOP, dont take the Primolut. She wanted us to have the Karyotype test done first. I was sooooooooo disappointed. Told nurse I didnt want to discuss at the moment and wanted Doc to call me.

Spoke to doctor today. She said that I shouldnt of had the DET and HyCoSY without having seen her for a follow up first. She was surprised that it happened. I said that perhaps I misunderstood, but all was well, Dr abramov had signed off the perscription - So if all is well can't we just go ahead. She said no.  confused.

So I'm trusting them, booked the Karyotype and follow up for next week. Irfana too busy so booked in for Dr Sabb. 

I was ready to start, ready mentally. The Doctors wouldnt have been able to give me the drugs if there were any problems so WHY oh WHY, is she making us go back and have the follow up?  The next step would be the DET and HyCoSy.

Sorry for the long post, just disappointed. Yet another month........


----------



## rachelbw

morning ladies 

PESCA   please dont test yet hun you have come this far not long now when is your otd by the way, the last time i tested everyday from about day 10 and its not good for your. Good luck sweetie     

EBC thats very confusing hope your ok   

Bobo how you feeling much better i hope  

Luce i have never known that either but it must happen it was only a 2 cell when they put it in, but give it a go try anything and they said it wont harm the other embie. Menupur is really fiddly do you have a gadget to open the bottles ask at the clinic we had one makes them easier to open good luck  

Sarah    how are you sweetie any luck yet with consultation   
Rachelbw


----------



## sweetdreams73

hello lovely ladies

just a quickie from me

Rachel - Congratulations on being PUPO              hope 2ww goes quick for you and you get a lovely BFP     xxx

Pesca - are you managing to not test early, hard isn't it     .  When is your OTD? hope 2ww goes quick for you and you get your well deserved BFP very soon   ... bit of a pain about the cyclogest, I dont think one day will hurt if you don't take them and then get some more when you do your test.  I wasn't given enough of my oestrogen tablets as run out tomorrow and suppose to be taking them to my scan date so had to get CRGH to send me another prescription.. 

Jo - hope 2ww going quick when is OTD?      for another BFP xxx

Louise - hope you are ok and taking it easy, when is your OTD?      for BFP too xxxx

Auntybetty - welcome back hon and sending huge amounts of     that all goes great for this cycle for you xxx

Bobo - so sorry to hear the clomid is making you feel rubbish, I am afraid I felt terrible on it too, but as long as it makes your follies and lining grow perfectly then its worth all the discomfort    .. lots of      hope you feel better soon xxx 

hello to all those having tX    all goes great 

Hello to all those with bumps    

Hello to everyone else    

lots of love and hugs
jennyxxxx


----------



## jo_11

Hey lovely ladies,

Oh my, well a week off this thread and I’ve had soooo much to catch up on; it’s taken me about an hour to read these posts!  I will try my best to catch up...

Sarah:  So sorry you got a BFN   ; well, at least you’ve got your holiday to look forward to, and copious amounts of champagne quaffing.  Have you been able to speak to someone at the clinic yet as to what’s next?

Rachel:  Oh my, it was a real rollercoaster reading your updates.  How elated you must have been to have seven eggs, only to have those hopes dashed, resulting in just one... and then up to two    Did you have zona hatching on both?  Hoping all goes well for you  

Hopefulx:  Ha ha, noooo DH didn’t have acupuncture needles in his balls!    I’m going to do you a PM re sperm-related things.

Lovejoyslady, Bella:  Welcome to the thread.

Jenny:  Good luck with your scan   ... less than a week to go, although understand it could be driving you mad.  My 2WW’s getting a bit like that... am in dire need of your cat to tell me if I’m pg!!

Pesca, Louise:  Reading your 2WW posts has had me nodding along in agreement.  Ridiculous isn’t it that we still try and research everything about 2WW when we know that everyone’s different and that we may have many or no symptoms.  Aaarrggghhh!  I’ve got to the point where I’m not even sure what’s a uterus twinge and what’s my stomach, or something else!   I just wish I could fast-forward to next weekend so I can test.  It’s got to that horrible time (8 dpo) where it’s either happened or it hasn’t.  

Vicks:  Thanks for your story on your symptoms when pg,  i.e. none; it does help the madness.  Sounds like you have your work cut out for you with your pesky cat at the moment  

Kate:  Good news that AF is becoming a regular visitor for you; let the countdown to FET commence!  How’re you after the extraction?

Bobo:  How’s the clomid going?  Have to say, I’m not a fan, although it does suit most people I understand.  Is it today you’ve got your scan?  If so, fingers crossed.  

Luce:  Is your scan today as well?   Yes, I found Menopur tricky as well, although the little plastic caps should avoid any glass cuts.  What’s letrazole used for?  

Kdb:  Yey, the pesky cyst’s gone!  Must’ve been the turmeric  

Auntie M and Elvie:  Good luck with the DRing and the tx to follow.

Hi to 24hrs, Mrs CC, Zimmy, Dolphin, MissTI, Gelatogirl, Auntie Betty, Miss Munro, Cecelia, EBC, Polly, Molly and anyone else I’ve missed.

So, AFM, well I guess I’ve covered it in my ‘rant’ to Pesca and Louise above.  I’m veering from being positive to being a bit ambivalent, but not negative; I refuse to be negative!  I just wish someone could put me to sleep for the next week.  Having this week off with DH has taken my mind off things and has been really relaxing; can't remember sleeping so much!  Back to work next week - boo!  Well, on that note I’m off to listen to the Zita West CD, which has been fabulous btw.

Jo
x


----------



## sweetdreams73

Jo - Sorry your finding the wait an axious one lots of     the 2ww really is horrible isnt it, just wait till you are on your two week wait till scan its even worse, (sorry)!!    . Sending lots of PMA your way and lots of       all will be great.  Thinking of you, hope your relaxation CD helps.. I am listening twice a day to my self hypnosis CD for pregnancy and its helping a lot....wish I could send my cat over to you    .  take care xxxxx


----------



## jo_11

Awww, thanks Jenny, although I'm allergic to cats, so probably not a good idea (not that I'd expect you to bundle your cat up in the post to me   )!  

Hang in there on the wait  

xxx


----------



## rachelbw

Jenny  can i borrow your cat hun i have a dog but he has not been any different. Good luck with your scan sweetie   

Hello Jo been worried about you chick sorry to hear your going  i feel like you i wish i could sleep for 2 weeks good luck hun   

and no they only zona hatched 1 as the other one was a late fertiliser and they were not expecting to put it back the chances are low of that one working but can only try   

Rachelbw


----------



## sweetdreams73

rachel - lots of       and PMA to you too and lots of     that your 2ww goes quick. I reckon a drug that you take to make you sleep for the 2ww would be a great idea     .  Sorry cant send you my cat either, think your dog would eat her anyway...   hang in there and take care xxx


----------



## rachelbw




----------



## Auntie Betty

Hi ladies,

This thread is soooo busy it is very hard to keep up!!

Rachel - congrats on reaching the 2ww - looks like you have been on a bit of a rollercoaster - hope you can put your feet up and find lots of distractions to make the time pass quickly.. 

EBC - very frustrating when you have got yourself all geared up and ready to go to get put back - I know this is easy to say but in the grand scheme of things perhaps one more month isn't that long to wait - although at the moment I know it feels like a lifetime.  

Well I started sniffing yesterday, I didn't sniff last time as was on short protocol so I didn't know what to expect.  Had a really bad headache yesterday which I don't normally suffer from and then today I have had a stomach ache most of the day and legs feel a bit achy - is this normal - how have others felt whilst sniffing

Hi to every one else - will build up on the personals soon - promise!!


----------



## Lollypop72

Hi Ladies,

Just bookmarking. Hope you are all doing ok with your dr,stimming + 2WWs. 

Px


----------



## rachelbw

Aunty betty- i did not sniff on either tx but i have seen the what the girls write about it and they sufffer with headaches too, i think they just have to drink lots of water sorry cant help but the girls will be able to tell you more


----------



## sweetdreams73

Aunty Betty - Sorry cant help with advice on the DR I am afraid but sorry to hear you are not feeling well with it lots of       that you start to feel better real soon, lots of love and take care xxxxx


----------



## sarahdc

Hi all,

Pesca, Louise, Jo and Rachel – hope you are all OK? I sent myself nutty reading early pregnancy signs. I tell you the internet is a dangerous tool.

BoBo- how are you doing on the clomid my lovely. Hope it hasn’t made you feel to yuk. Hand in there it’s only for a few days.
Jenny- how are you pregnant lady?? That must feel cool to read. Hope you and bump are well. When is your scan?

Hi to Lovesjoylady, Bella, Elvie and AuntieBetty welcome to the thread.

How is everyone else, GG, Luce, Vick, 24hours and everyone else I’ve missed.

Not a lot going on with me. Finally spoke to Dr Saab (over the phone in the end) he said to have this cycle off and we’ll do another IUI next cycle round, he doesn’t think we need to change anything medication wise. We are off on holiday on Sunday, you never know it may happen naturally!

Well have a lovely Friday.
Sarah


----------



## AuntieM

Evening lovely ladies,

Just spent ages catching up on news, lovely that there's so much chat on this thread! Attempting personals but apologies in advance for missing anyone off!  

Auntie Betty - sorry you have been feeling a bit off with the sniffing - I am due to start next week and havent sniffed before so hoping not too horrid. Sure there is advice on its way! 

Bobo - how are you doing with Clomid now? Hope the effects are not so bad now. I was on clomid for 1st 3 of my IUIs and felt a bit headachy at times and caused minor rash on arms - hope its getting better for you.

Sweetdreams - not long till your scan now - enjoy!

missmunro - thanks for billing advice! will be checking paperwork carefully !

EBC - sorry to hear youve had confusing week    - I guess its best to have all tests done then they can give you the best possible treatment - easy to say I know and I'm not the most patient person myself ! lots of   to you

Luce 87 - yes menopur is a tricky one - I had to get my DH to assemble the injections as had too many cuts in my thumb! He found covering the vial with teatowel made it easier to snap off the top!!

Pesca/Jo/ Louise/Rachel - good luck with the 2ww and lots of   for your test days. 

Louise thanks for your words on low AMH - had chat with the lovely Dr Saab today who put my mind at rest a bit - and said he was confident I would respond ok but guess its just a wait and see thing...  as you say it only takes 1 !

AFM - Day 3 of d/r and not much to report - bit grumpy but just spotted a tub of chocolate crunchflakes which should brighten my mood !!    

auntiem.x


----------



## BoBo2005

HI everyone, Happy valentines to us all     for sunday.

I'm in one of those very weird moods today and have been for a few days. Clomid number five the final one to take tonight.  so been feeling, emotional, angry a little but cry at the same time, extreme pain in my right side and my back, so been wearing heat bads around my body i look like a mummy from an Egyptian film DH been great and poor thing he has been ill for a week and bless he tries not to come near me said of all the weeks, but glad its this week and hope he gets shot of it soon. 

Got my day 10 ultrasound scan on Monday, so hope that OK, been told to do an ovulation test before go got the clearblue one...has anyone ever had their iui after their first scan or usually not the first but after the second or third scan? just curious, about what to take with me on Monday or just go wearing a long top!!! on aaaahhh bit nervous and well showing my bits down there to someone else!!  

Auntie M, yep the headaches been awful too, they were for the first few days , enjoy the chocolate crunchieflakes

Sarah, enjoy your holiday and i think its just what you need what a then come back and you be ready for your next tx and that will be fine enjoy and bring us some sun back xxx   
    
xxxx


----------



## AuntieM

Bobo - I had my IUIs after scans on Days 12 and later but we are all different. Its not easy with all the intrusive scans and prodding and poking   but you do get used to it after a while -  I tend to try and zone out and think of something else like surfing in the sea....  hope it goes ok - try not to get too nervous


----------



## rachelbw

morning ladies 

Glad you spoke to Dr Sabb at last hope you feel a lot more positive like you said enjoy your week away you never know what can happen    good luck   

Bobo dont have a clue about iuis sorry hun. like auntym says dont worry about the scans they will put a blanket over you to cover you up they are a little uncomfortable but they dont hurt good luck   

will pop on later for personals as my battery is dying


----------



## sweetdreams73

Sarah - glad your follow up apt with Mr Saab went well and great that they are keeping all as and    for your next cycle that this one works xx.  Still cant really believe that I am actually pregnant, think it will sink it more when see the heartbeat at my scan on Thursday just    all is good in there.

Bobo - I have had my scan on day 9 before and IUI on day 10 and also scan on day 10 and IUI on day 11 (but thats not normal) most women ovulate later... my cycles are very short sometimes 25 days and the clomid made my follies very big very early... If you had a LH surge first thing after doing your ovulation test on Monday morning then they would probably do your IUI the same day but otherwise they will probably do your scan and then you will probably end up having a second scan later if you don't ovulate before that, try not to worry.. it will all be ok    xxxx 

AuntieM -     that all goes well with DR    that your not feeling great xxx

Hope everyone enjoy's their romantic weekends    

xxxxxxx


----------



## Bella6

Hi everyone

Louise, thanks for the advice re: consultants at the clinic. Initial appointment on the 26th. Really hoping that they're positive about our chances and get us going asap. Hope you're feeling ok - keeping my fingers crossed for you and everyone else on the 2ww. It's hell. Everyone copes in different ways but my own experience was that testing early only made things worse, especially as we got a faint positive which had disappeared by the OTD. 

Hi Jo, I noticed that you had your last tx at LFC. We were also thinking about going there. What was it like? Any particular reason for switching this time? 

Anyone else out there going for ICSI at CRGH? I'm wondering if they have any particular protocol / approach that's different to elsewhere. There must be something behind their phenomenal success rates. I'm trying hard to stay positive and hopeful. We were discharged from NHS treatment at HH last week, where they said we should keep trying - apparently chances of success increase the more cycles of IVF you have, up to around 5 and then it starts to level off. I'm not really sure what to believe anymore, it's such a roller-coaster.

I'm pretty new to the board, and to online chat in general, so thanks for all the hellos and sorry that I'm not keeping up with everyone!

bx


----------



## sweetdreams73

bella - hello sorry cant help with advice on ICIS, but sure some of the other girls might be able to   . CRGH are great and fab success rates so you are in great hands to get your BFP with them.       your cycle goes great. Yep is a rollercoaster of emotions but will be so worth it when you are holding your little bundle of joy, not easy journey though,  but we are all here to help and support you through it.. Take care and lots of love jen xxxxx

[/quote]


----------



## Lovejoyslady

Hi London ladies - happy valentine's weekend. Hope all DH/DPs are being extra lovely.   

Just had to say that the hospital should give you a little plastic tube thing which enables you to safely snap off the Menopur water vials. Shocked that some people are getting glass in their fingers. Ouch!!

Had my first visit to CRGH today to have a blood test. Nurse, Selma was very sweet. Been stimming for three days now. Fourth jabs tonight. I'm was on five vials but they called to say up it to six for the next couple of days. Was hoping it would go down - but gotta trust their advice. Fingers crossed I grow enough healthy follies.   

Best wishes to everyone at all stages of treatment. 

xxx


----------



## rachelbw

Bella i had icsi/ivf at crgh currently on my 2ww. I am a poor responder and dh has poor morphology so we are stuffed really but we keep on trying. One thing i like about the crgh is that they wont lie they tell you how it is  it does hurts  as they told me this is my last cycle they would do using my own eggs as we were just wasting our money. I feel that they have done there best with me and have always been really nice to me so you are in good hands good luck   

Rachelbw


----------



## Bella6

Thanks Jen. Hope all goes well with your scan!

Thanks Rachel - good to hear that they'll be honest. Thinking of you on the 2ww and fingers crossed!

bx


----------



## sarahdc

AARGGHH, I did the longest post and lost it!! So frustrating, when will I learn!
We are on holiday tomorrow for a week so I wanted to pop in and say have a fantastic week everyone.
Pesca, Jo, Louise and Rachel – all the best, I am looking forward to reading all you BFP’s when I get back!! Good luck I will be thinking of you.
Jenny – nearly there! I can only imagine how hard this 2ww had been for you. It’s going to be all perfect and when I get back I look forward to reading your post and your reaction to the scan. This is such a special time for you and DH try to relax (I know I’m the last to speak) and enjoy it. Xx
BoBo – good luck hon. I had my IUI on day 12 as well but as AuntieM said everyone is so different. Don’t worry about your scan after the second or so you become quite matter of fact about it. And I’m the girl that nearly faints in smears!
AuntieM- how is the headaches? Hope you aren’t feeling to rubbish with them.
AuntieBetty – sorry I know nothing about the sniffing. I hope it all goes ok.
Hi Luce, Elvie, GG, EBC, Vicks, Lovejoyslady, Bella, Polly, Molly, 24hours, Missmunro, Zinmmy, Dolphin and anybody I have missed. I’m so sorry if I forgot someone. There are so many people here now which is fantastic to get everyones experiences and perspectives.
Happy Valentines Day   lovelies and I will catch up with you all in 10 days.xxx


----------



## rachelbw

happy valentines lovely ladies    

Louise enjoy your holiday its what you need right know have fun   

just a quick question about plantation bleeding did all you pg ladies have it i am on day 6 post ec and nothing at all went to london today and it was bumpy in the car cause of the roads  so worried about that now promised i would not get myself into a state this time around but look at me already a wreck    

anyway hope all you ladies are having a lovely day today and all is well    

Rachelbw xx


----------



## jo_11

Rachel:  Oh dear... the dreaded 2WW.  I know how you're feeling; I'm now 10dpo and trying not to go too    Having Googled and FFed 2WW symptoms to death, I understand that implantation bleeding can occur any time between days 6 and 12.  And some people don't have anything at all.  This is the same with all the other symptoms - some people get loads, others nothing.  As with all of this, I guess we're all individuals... highly annoying; Mother Nature didn't make things easy did she?!  I had massive twinges the first few days, although I did wonder whether that was something to do with the liquid they put in with the swimmers for IUI.  Nothing particularly of note now; bbs a little bit tender but that's nothing new at this point in my cycle.  Had some twinges near my right hip but, if my geography's correct, that's too far away to be related to being pg.  I've still got a PMA, although am just a little bit bored of it all now!  

Jo
x


----------



## Mrs.CC

Hi girls,

Hope everyones ok and having a lovely weekend.

Just a quickie from me.

Rachel ~ Just to say I had no implantation bleeding, I did have slight period type pains all the way through my 2ww and my boobs were tender.....that resulted in a bfp.
I remember I drove myself mad looking up 2ww symtoms....It's just so hard isn't it, cos everyone experiences something different.
Stay positive hon.

CC.x


----------



## livity k

Hi Everyone, 

have been reading and trying to keep up with everyone! 

Louise, Rachel and Jo    and lots of sanity vibes for the end of the 2ww- it is definitely the hard part, hope you are all managing to relax a much as you can, 

Sweetdreams- how long till scan?

Sarah- hope you are having a fab holiday and can't wait to hear any tips! 

Lovejoyslady- good luck with the stimming, 

Hi Bella, we had ICSI- and got 6 good embies- they haven't stuck yet but I think that is more to do with me than the clinic, I think they are good because every stage is good, they monitor you closely, they have excellent embryologists and all the most up to date kit, they have experienced docs doing egg collection and transfer, they time the cycles round you not what suits them, also after each of my cycles ( one fresh, 2 frozen) they have tweaked and changed things, 

Bobo- good luck hope everything goes to plan and the clomid mood subsides

AuntieM and Auntie Betty how much longer DR-ing? Am getting confused with your user names so hope I've got you both right 

Hi Pesca, Luce Vicks, VM, 24hrs, Cecelia, Lollypop and Mrs CC, 

I'm doing ok, actual tooth removal was fine but think it is a bit infected now so quite painful, this morning went to try to go to the emergency clinic recommended on my dentists website only to find a sign saying clinic hadn't been there since April 2007- left a v grumpy message at the dentists! Chris and I went out for a japanese meal today and I numbed it with sake!!

Am off to devon this week as it is half term to see a friend and her two little girls (2 1/2yrs and 3 months)

We've decided to go for may for our last frostie! 

Kate x


----------



## rachelbw

Thanks girls what would i do without you   

Jo- hi babe  I have had a bad tummy since EC but been constipated so not sure what is going on. How do we keep sane so wish i had not given up work now but i am a carer and work in nursing homes so lots of lifting and running around not good on 2ww on the other hand i am on my own all day Dh in work so i have control of the computer and access to google    just like you i have looked up everything it drives you  .My parents live in portugal so was thinking about going over to see them for a few days but not to sure about flying. Are you working or are you a lady of leisure like me? when is ur test day crgh make you wait longer than other clinics. good luck jo    

Mrs cc how are you and twins and what was your 1st valentines like being pregnant  

Rachelbw


----------



## Mrs.CC

Bella ~ We has icsi, first time and i'm now 17wks pg with twins! I didn't really know what to expect as it was all new to me, but I found the tx really good there. We were having icsi because of low and lazy sperm but when it came to tx I turned out to be a poor responder. I only produced a few follies and was quite close to having my tx cancelled. In the end I still only had 4 follies but they managed to find 6 eggs...3 fertilised but only 2 made it. They were both put back in and both stuck around.
If I can help with anything else just ask. Good luck.x

Kate ~ Poor you re the tooth, hope the sake helped!! 
Glad you've decided to go with your frostie in May.....that will be here in no time! Enjoy Devon.

Rachel ~ Twins are good thanks, saw all my family yesterday and they were suprised how huge I am!! Valentines day was nice, Mark played golf early so me and Brian had a lie in....lovely. Then he came home with flowers and we went to the pub for a roast...yummy. I'm used to the no drinking now!!


Hi to everyone else.

CC.x


----------



## BoBo2005

Hi All
Hope you all have had a nice weekend and great Valetines day. 


Sarah, Sweetdreams, Kate,Livity, thank you for your advise and kind words..    
HI to everyone else, sorry a short post tonight, just loggingin to see how everyone is doing etc..

AFM - had a nice weekend and lovely Valentines, went for a nice breakie then hubbie treated me to horsriding lesson which was fantastic and i so didn't know so heres me dressed up and in heels luckily borrowed horseriding boots, he said i might now be able to do it for a while so wanted to treat me before tomorrows first scan and then all being well i have bfp after diui then he said next year you can go again and start lessons,( i used to ride but stopped and it was like i never stopped before!), bless him he had a go as well.. 
anyways night all and Will let you know how i get on tomorrow.
 
xx


----------



## sweetdreams73

Hello lovely ladies hope you all had great weekends xx

Kate - sorry to hear your tooth got infected, poor you,     hope you feel better soon and enjoy your holiday to Devon, how lovely. Great news you are doing FET in May.  My scan is on Thursday, feels like I have been waiting years not weeks, hope and  all is good.  take care of yourself xxx

Rachel / jo - Hope this will make you feel much better, I had no implantation bleeding and think most women don't anyway, also had tender boobs and AF type cramping all through 2ww and still get cramps from time to time now. xxxxx     xxxx

louise - hope 2ww not making you go    .  Not easy is it xxx  

lovejoyslady - hope stimming going well       for your cycle xx

pesca - hope you are ok and 2ww going quick?   when is your OTD? xxx

Bobo - Glad you had a lovely weekend.  I used to have my own horse until he sadly died a year ago, I have been riding since I am 4 and been lucky enough to have horses for most of my life... Its amazing, great that you are going to get back into it... I am missing not being able to ride my friends horses right now, but not about to take any risks while pregnant... looking forward to being able to ride again in the future when baby born. Good luck for your scan today hope all great with your follies and lining     

Mrs CC - glad everything good with you and double bump and lovely mark been spoiling you

Hello to vicks, vm, 24hours, mami, rex, auntybetty, missti, sarah, bella, auntieM and everyone else hope you are all ok lots of    

jenxxxx


----------



## BoBo2005

Hi all how are we all?
Just came back from the clinic and well day 10 scan went OK, Dr Abramov did the scan , he was very nice and my DH asked him questions and stuff.. the initial scan was OK not as bad as i thought.He
said that my follies were 14,15 and my lining was a little thin, he said i need to start taking aspirin 75mg so will take them from today. Never had them before so hope i be OK.
Booked to go back on Wednesday for scan 2 of day 12 and take it from there, he said i needed to do yet another ovulation test kit tonight, one in the morning and one tomorrow night and again on Wednesday morning, if i did get a positive before Wednesday i have to call back for a scan straightaway.        
So I'm OK, at home now well did a massive food shop and other bits just in case im sotcking up ! DH gone to work he's OK calm like me now ! well i should say I'm calm like him now.

Enough of me. Sweetdreams you will be fine on Thursday so exciting  I love horses so much, i used to ride alot a while back but stopped, wow you have always had horses, sorry your horse passed away last year, Well next year you can start again if you get the time cause you be running around after your new son or new daughter xx xx   

Kate , enjoy your time in Devon just what you need 

Pesca, lou and all on the 2ww waiters hope its not too stressful you must relax as it will be over very soon weeks and days arejust  flying or is it me thinking this

HI to everyone else  xxxxx


----------



## sweetdreams73

Bobo - Thanks for your sweet message hon      . So glad for you that all went well today with scan, Mr A is lovely and very good Dr, your follies sound great for day 10 dont worry about your lining the asprin will help I am sure. My lining thickened quite a bit more on the aspirin and quite quickly, I was fine on aspirin no side effects and I am very sensitive to meds so sure you will be just fine... sending lots of       that your follies continue to grow and your lining thickens perfectly for wednesday xxxxx


----------



## Bella6

Evening all,

Livity and Mrs CC - thanks for your replies about ICSI at CRGH. Feeling very positive, especially about them tailoring the treatment to my needs. 

Heading in next week...

bx


----------



## AuntieM

Hello girls,

Anyone else have the snow today?   !!

Livity - enjoy your break in Devon - sounds lovely. Thanks for asking abut my d/r - I start sniffing on Wed, fingers crossed not too many symptoms. Loads of luck for your tx in May  

   to the 2weekwaiters - loads of luck for your testings

Bobo - glad your scan went ok, Doctor A is lovely isnt he? I had a thin lining but always found it caught up by IUI day and sure the aspirin will help you.

EBC - hope you are ok - do you have your other tests this week?

Elvie - when do you start sniffing? Its Wed this week for me.

afm - had a very grumpy and     couple of days so think the drugs have hit my system big time. Finally revived after lovely roast dinner and long soak inthe tube and feeling much better today. 

Hi to all you other lovely ladies

auntiem.x


----------



## Pesca

Hello dear ladies,

I am sorry I have been silent these past few days, but we got some bad news: my DH's cancer is growing despite the therapies he's been under! We were in a shock and of course my 2ww has been the last thing on my mind this last week. We're going abroad to get some other opinions as the Drs here advised he should have chemio. Imagine the shock: the day before we 're all trying to relax for my 2ww and the day after I am thinking 'I need to save his life' quickly...
So, bottom line is: in two days I should test but I really can't be bothered. I am quite sure this is a BFN, but I can't go on to have another treatment straight away because we both need to channel our energies for him before we do anything about me!

I suppose the best thing I can do is to have a follow-up if this doesn't work and think about trying again once DH's therapy is sorted out. 

I have quickly read your posts: I am sorry there are no personals here, other than    to everyone whether it's 2ww, scans looking for good follies or any other tests (and a special one for SD who 's booked to see her cute little beany very soon...). 

XXX Pesca


----------



## AuntieM

Pesca so sad to hear your news.       to you and your DP and lots of   for the next few weeks hun.

AuntieM.x


----------



## BoBo2005

Just loggoed on for a quick look see how we all doing..
    Pesca i am so so sorry to read your post tonight. sending you many      im not sure what else to say but im thinking of you and look after yourself aswell         


Auntie M yes Dr A is lovely very sweet and didnt mind us asking questions, glad you feeling better today hunnie, us ladies are allowed to be grumpy and moody at times after all the ones going through tx    

Sweetdreams   

lots of love to all


----------



## sweetdreams73

Pesca - I am so so truly sorry hon for you and your DH, how totally unfair and heartbreaking      that he is going to be ok... hope and    . thinking of you so sorry     xxxxxx 

AuntieM - sorry to hear you are feeling rubbish, what us girls have to put our bodies through on all this TX, not fair is it   , but will be worth it when you get your BFP   

lots of love to everyone else xxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

Pesca - so sorry to hear that things have turned upside down for you.  I know there isn't anything I can say really but am thinking of you xxx

Bobo- you are sounding positive for this cycle

Kate -  hope the tooth is a bit better - enjoy Devon.  Just think in three weeks you will be sunning yourself!  

Rachel - how are you bearing up on the 2ww?  It is impossible not to get obsessive about symptoms, isn't it?

Jo - still got the scrapy feeling?!

Mrs CC - thanks for your message - I have had cramps all the two weeks and had read so many messages where bfp ladies said they had no symptoms, so you made me feel much better!

Hello to everyone else xx

AFM - day 13 and counting!  Was considering testing early but Jo set me back on the straight and narrow!  Almost don't want to know now anyway in case it's a bfn.  Went to Natural History Museum today.  Absolute carnage with kids everywhere - not good for a 2ww -er!

Louise x


----------



## rachelbw

morning ladiees 
Pesca[/b] so sorry darling   my dh had cancer in 2001 he had chemo radiotherapy and had a testicle removed it had spread to his lungs and his nodes but 9 years on you would not even guess he was ever ill so good luck to you both my thoughts are with you at this awfull time     
*Louise* how are you hun not long now and no   you have done so well so far good luck sweetie  
*JO * how are you coping with the stress of the 2ww not long for you either no to you as well good luck  
*jenny* not long now hunny and you willl get to see your little baby  
Mrs cc auntie bobo kate bella and to all the others i have missed sorry hope your all ok

well i am so negative ladies all because i went out in the car long journey against dh wishes and it was so bumpy worried that i have done damage so a bit miffed today as done so well so far but then i think look at what people do when they dont know they are carrying


----------



## rachelbw

posted that post before i finished    

anyway going off into town today and try and forget everything and keep away from google as that is what i ahve been doinf for the last 6 days and i think we are all guilty of doing that 

lots of love to you all   

Rachelbw


----------



## jo_11

Kate:  Have a lovely time in Devon with your friends; it’s not long ‘til you and Chris go away is it??  Look after that tooth!

Jenny:  Thanks for letting us know your symptoms; yes, it does help!  Your scan’s pretty soon; you must be excited, although probably still nervous.  I’m sure all will be totally fine 

Bobo:  Scan sounds promising; good luck.  Am sure it’ll all still be good news at tomorrow’s scan.  Quick Q; how d’you get the ticker tape appearing on your signature??

Bella:  I hope your appointment goes well next week; who’re you seeing?

Auntie M:  No snow where I am!  Hope the DR is all OK; I’ve only ever done the SP so don’t know about that although I’ve not heard many complaints from other girls so am sure it’ll be OK.

Pesca:  So sorry to hear your news… everything crossed that you’ll find some alternative options abroad; where are you going to go?  

Louise:  OMG, day 14 now!!!!  How exciting for you!  Are you still off work; I thought you went back?  I know what you mean about testing, in a way I’d rather not and just stay in this PUPO bubble.  Am still getting a little intermittent scraping, punctuated with the occasional prod on my right side.  Fingers crossed these are all good signs!  

Rachel:  Oh honey, please try not to be negative.  Unless your DH’s car is a horse and cart and you were going at 90mph over cobbled streets I’m sure the journey won’t have don’t any damage to your embies.  Positive thoughts, positive thoughts     and try and stay away from Google  

A big HELLO to all the other girls

AFM, am now 12dpo, so only four more days to go ‘til testing.  I went to my acupuncturist last night and he’s very positive about the fact that I’m all warm (usually cold) and that my left pulse is quite firm and wiry, which can be an indication of pg… not wanting to count my chickens but am feeling full of PMA today 

Happy pancake day to you all!

Jo
x


----------



## Mrs.CC

Hi girls,

Pesca ~ I'm so so sorry hon.....I can't imagine what you're going through, my thoughts are with you hon.

Jenny ~ 2 days to go til scan.....yippee, I bet you can't wait!!

Jo & Louise ~ Not long to go now til testing, good luck girls......BFp's are round the corner.

Rachel ~ Try not to worry hon, the car journey will have done no damage.

Bella ~ Hope all goes well with appointment next week.

Hi to everyone else.

Got midwife appointment tomorrow, so looking forward to what she says. I'm also on countdown to the baby show on Sat up at excel.......I can't wait....I think mark's dreading how much money I'm gonna spend!!

CC.x


----------



## kdb

Pesca, sending you and your DH masses of        and     
xoxoxo

Jo - ooooooooooooohhh your acu's comments sound *so* promising - am sure they wouldn't have said anything if they weren't confident.    

Louise - good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

[fly]    [/fly]

Hello and hugs to everyone else xoxo
kd


----------



## Lollypop72

Hello ladies,

Pesca...sorry to hear your news. It must be a real shock. Chemo is really effective now and can have great results. Try not to worry too much, and take each day as it comes. 

Mrs CC...How's the bump? Have fun bashing the plastic!

Jo...Fingers crossed for you hon...not long now.   

Jenny...Lots of luck for your upcoming scan    It will be fine 

Kate...Good news you've decided to go for it again!   Enjoy your week in devon...hope it's OK with the kids...can be lovely but difficult too.

Louise...Fingers crossed nearly there...sending lots of positive sticky vibes   

Bobo...Do the follie dance        grow follies grow!

Sarah...Have a lovely holiday.

AFM...had flu last week on top of everything else...went into my chest as always but accupuncturist cured me. She gave me some herbal pills which have totally cleared my cough...I love her! Went in to UCH to re-register yesterday CRGH have updated their paperwork system so had to fill in all the millions of forms again plus a whole bunch more...plus blood tests and semen sample for DH...We took the afternoon off and went in together. So back in the system now...just waiting for my AF to arrive...hope it comes soon. DH & I had lovely un-commercial valentines day. Went out for breakfast then for a long walk and drank a bottle of champagne in the bath together...   It's good to finally have our love life back. 
MIL is set to have chemo starting next month...which might give her an extra six months...I didn't know they even offered it for pancreatic cancer so they must think she is strong enough to handle it which is very positive...I just worry it will make her terribly ill...and it's not a cure.

Ceci, Molly, MissT, MM, Mami, Rachel, Lovejoy, Auntie M, and everyone...big hugs   

Polly x


----------



## kazah

Hi everybody...

First of all, wishing you all heaps of luck!!

I have had two unsuccessful IVF cycles already, through the NHS.  I am currently investigating for my third try, my first privately funded one.  I am tossing up between crgh and the argc.  From what I have gathered so far, the argc is more expensive (told to budget 7-10,000) and for crgh (5,500 to 6000).  Would that be correct?  I am 36, DH 35.  

I was just hoping to get any feedback from your own experiences?  I have low AMH of 3.9 and have been a poor responder in the past.  No male issues.

Thanks and good luck!
Karen.


----------



## Mrs.CC

Hi girls,

Just a quick one.

Kazah ~ I've just had my first go at ivf/icsi at CRGH and am now 18wks pg. We initially thought that we just had mf problems, low count and lazy sperm. Once we got started it turned out that I was a poor responder (I'm 32)  so I was put on the short protocol. At my first or second scan (sorry can't remember) I had only 3 follicles and was told by a not so nice doctor that they would probably cancel my tx, obviously I was devestated. Next scan I had 4 follies, went in for EC and they found 6 eggs. 3 fertilised but only 2 made it, those 2 were put back in and they both stuck, I'm now 18wks pg with twins.
Everyone is treated as an individual at CRGH and I know from a friend who had IVF on the NHS that private tx differs quite a lot from NHS tx.
My friend was suprised at the tests and things I had to have done, the dummy transfer for one as she had never heard of it, but I truely believe that it is the thorough investigations that lead to the BFP's. All drug regeimes are taylored to each individual womans needs.
We had ICSI so our tx was more expensive and all in all it cost us around £10000 (my hubby had a spreadsheet for every bit of tx) This total includes the extra drugs and scans we had once we were pg.

Hope that helps a bit, good luck with it all. PM me if you want anymore info, I'll help if i can and I'm sure some of the other girls will be on shortly to give you their views.

CC.x


----------



## Auntie Betty

Evening all,


Kazah - we had our first cycle at CRGH in November - Mr Serhal considers AMH of less than 15 low and mine was 12.78 so they put me on the short protocol.  It didn't go according to plan as you can see from my signature and we are just starting our next cycle and this time they have put me on the standard IVF regime with downregging.  We had an NHS appt a couple of weeks ago and they said they don't consider my AMH to be low enough to go for the short protocol and they would not have done that?  I have since seen other posts on here to say that CRGH are not great fans of low AMH.  Who knows?? I know I may not be that popular on this thread for saying this but I think the Lister are better known for dealing with poor responders/low AMH, have got a feeling ARGC are a bit fussy too.  We are sticking with CRGH as they do have a very good reputation you do feel like a person not a number and Mr Serhal is  certainly very passionate about what he does and their success rates are very good.  So i do think they are a very good clinic, I think ARGC does even closer monitoring than ARGC as I have a friend on another thread who at one point was going in twice daily for bloods/scans!! So how easy it is to get to the clinics might also be a consideration. Hope that helps a bit.
 
Pesca so sorry to hear of what you are going through - life's not easy is it! 

Rachel - am sure your car journey hasn't done you any harm - I would think exactly the same as you but am you say look what some people do when they don't even know they are pregnant.

Sweetdream - 2 days to go -  

AFM - finished the Primulot yesterday so the wait for AF begins - still sniffing - still not liking it - still paranoid I am not sniffing it properly and it's not going in me - still have achy legs!!!  My nasal spray says once opened its shelf life is a week which would be Thursday  - I will still be sniffing then and AF might not be here so I might not have gone to the clinic - will I need a new spray or do you just carry on with the existing one??  The expiry date on it is also Feb 2010

Hi to everyone else - still rubbish at personals - the more I read the more I will remember who is who!!

 &    to you all x


----------



## EBC

Hi ladies, 

Haven't posted since last week. 

Pesca - lots of love and hugs to you and dh xx

AuntieM - off to crgh tomorrow for Karyotype tests and follow up. Thanks for the personal. I know you were feeling yucky so hope you feel better soon. I still like to hear how your going though as I will be following you soon.. xx

Afm - as mentioned above, crgh tomorrow. Anyone else there tomorrow?? Karyotype and follow up. We shall see.....?!?! x


----------



## rachelbw

evening ladies 

Thank you for all you reassurance with the car journey i am just being silly i know i feel really stressed think i need another accu session   

JO how are you Hun? You seem to be coping well no signs of   in your posts whats your secret  

Mrs cc I bet you are so excited seeing the midwife tomorrow  are your twins going to be identical? 

Karen i agree both with aunty Betty and Mrs c the crgh are great i love Dr Saab but not sure they are the best for poor responders though i am a poor responder on my 2nd tx and i am told that this is my last tx with them but they treat you as an individual and give great support thats why we went with them the 2nd time but i have herd lister is the one for poor responders not AARG good luck    

Ebc auntybetty Jenny louise Kate sarah bobo Kdb auntym and polly hope you are all ok ladies  all is ok with you all 

Rachelbw


----------



## vicks67

Evening!
Pesca, I'm so sorry to hear your news, absolutely right to channel your energies into DH, wishing you both all the best.

Jo and Louise-not too long to go now, fingers crossed!

Rachel-I had the same thought as I was travelling home over speed bumps in the taxi from my last transfer-managed to get pregnant anyway! You'll be fine!

Mrs CC-have fun at the baby show, wouldn't mind going myself, don't think DH could cope! Mind he has got quite interested in pushchairs and buggies!

Kate-hope your tooth is better and you're enjoying your break.

Kazah-I can't speak highly enough of CRGH-there are issues with wating times etc but in general you feel that you are being treated individually. I'm a poor responder AMH was around 9 when I started treatment, only got 4 follies with first IVF cycle, but they managed to get 7 eggs and 4 fertilised, 3 transferred-BFN, natural FET currently 15weeks pregnant at 42!

EBC-good luck with karyotyping!

Aunty Betty-heres hoping that AF arrives soon!

Jenny-not long to Thursday!

Hi to everyone I might have missed and good luck to all!

Vicky


----------



## Kittycat104

Hi all

Rachel - I know its hard not to worry about things. I carried bags back from the supermarket the other day and then worried they were too heavy.  But life has to go on (and I needed food!) so its just too difficult to completely wrap yourself up in cotton wool.  But if all these things really mattered, no one would ever get pregnant.

EBC - best of luck tomorrow!

Auntie Betty - bit weird that your sniffer has an expiry date of Feb 2010 - where did you get it from?  When I did long protocol, I was on Synarel and I could feel it trickling down the back of my throat, so knew it must be getting into me!

Kazah - welcome to the thread.  I have a low AMH too of 4.19 and am pretty much on the borderline of who CRGH will treat.  So you do need to be prepared for them to say 'no' to you or them to say that donor eggs are your only option.  On my current cycle, I only got two eggs, so CRGH wouldn't go ahead with IVF, but converted to IUI.  The difference with the Lister, who are more known for treating poor responders, is that they will go ahead with IVF with these smaller numbers.  However, the downside of the Lister is that you only see a doctor at the initial consult and then for EC - at CRGH, drs are involved every step of the way.  I also post on the poor responders thread - there are mixed reviews of the Lister there.  For me, it came down to where I felt was right.  If you want any more info, PM me.  

Polly - glad to see you back on here - your valentines sounds lovely  

Mrs CC - Hope you max out on the credit card at the baby show!

Jo - you must be excited after the acu comments - you are on countdown to Saturday now!

AFM - day 14 now!  Still have scraping feeling down there.  Don't know what could be causing that, pregnant or not.  OTD is Thursday, but thinking of testing Weds eve so I have 12 hours to absorb the result before having to face the world of work and act normal on Thursday.  Views?  Bit worried that I won't be doing test first thing - does that matter?

Louise x


----------



## rachelbw

Louise from what i have heard cramping is a good sign so good luck hunny    try not to test till test day as if you can but this is from the woman who tested every day after et    good luck   and it does not matter what time of day you test anymore


----------



## Auntie Betty

louise -  i got the nasal spray from crgh. they gavr it to me in november at my follow up consult from last cycle.  they knew i wasn't cycling again til feb.  its buserelin that i am on, sometimes i can taste it in my throat after it's not a pleasant taste but its not bad enough for me to think i need to eat something quick to make the taste go away.


----------



## gelatogirl

Argh! I wrote a massive catch up post last night and it seems I lost it as it's not here. So frustrating. I think sometimes if other messages come in while you were replying and you get that 'warning you may wish t review your post' message at the top, you think your post has gone and you navigate away from the window and actually it's still there not posted. 

Anyway I can't catch up this morning...but I wanted to share this with you all as it made me laugh so much yesterday morning. My friend is in Melbourne and was due to have her baby yesterday, after 3 years and 4 IVF cycles one last frostie finally worked. I can't wait to hear their news. She was responding to me telling her that my treatment is on hold again until I get this polyp treated - her priceless response:

'This fertility thing is like bloody renovating...something always makes the job bigger than originally planned. '

so on that note I'll wish you all a very good day and more ups than downs.

Gelatogirl xx


----------



## BoBo2005

hello everyone,

Just logging on to see how things are before i go to my day 12 scan.( DH not coming with me said if i need him then he come after if they decide to do the DIUI he has to be there and well we see) otk negative again so hoping the scan its better today since starting the aspirin as well past two days. Been quite unwell suffering with bad headashces and aches and pains in my front and sides oh well can't complain all being well it be worth it..    

Jo Jo yep the ticker i've sort of done it but the url still there, when i come back i go through the steps with you via PM if thats ok.     and thank you for wishes.Im sending you all the best to you tooo xxx   

Louise, how are you hunnie all will be fine with your testing and wishing you all the best              

Mrs CC have a fun time at the baby show and well max that credit card, be worth it after all you having twins! enjoy     

Sweetdreams(Jenny), one day to go hunnie all be fine sending you lots of         

Lollipop. thanks for dancing too xx  Your VAletnines sounds so romnatic and lovely glad you had a nice day. All the best for your MIL too as well as you and your DH       


Be back later off to get myself sorted before i leave for the clinic. xxxxxx


----------



## kdb

GG, thanks for the giggle - so very true... when DH and I started out I suspected we may need a helping hand but never imagined we'd get to IVF.  That was for "other people".  Hmmm, ah well - just have to believe and trust that the journey we're on will have a positive outcome and in the meantime do everything within our control to get there!

Louise... eeek I wouldn't test early if you can help it.  Being late in the day if it's negative would you be wondering all night whether it was a true negative, or just because you didn't poas first thing??  Try to hold out if you can         

Watched 'One Born Every Minute' last night... grrr that 20yo with the pink hair made me want to scream!


----------



## rachelbw

Morning ladies
How is everyone today lots of love    
will be back later for personals


----------



## Pesca

Dear lovely ladies,

a BIG thank you for all your good wishes! I am sorry I can't spend time on this forum any more (currently, my attention is on prostate cancer forum ..), but you all sound upbeat and cheerful. Keep it up! I do try to read you all when I manage. Hopefully, soon enough I'll be able to start another tx, but for now no.

BFN was today. Perhaps I'll call the clinic to let them know - disappointing of course but now I can't dwell on this - must take care of DH's tx.

GOOD LUCK and lots and lots of     . XXX Pesca


----------



## jo_11

Hey ladies,

Mrs CC:  Hope the midwife appointment goes well today.  Baby show sounds like fun… let us know how it goes!

kdb:  Not long ‘til you’re off to NZ now; and when’s the Gordon Ramsay restaurant visit… it’s your birthday tomorrow, no?

Polly:  Hope you’re feeling better after the ‘flu, and all the form filling!  Good to hear your MIL’s getting some treatment; fingers crossed all goes well.

Kazah:  I agree with the other girls; CRGH aren’t keen on low AMH, although the Lister do treat people with very low levels.  They would be next on my list if things don’t go well at CRGH, or they refused more treatment.  Hope you’re able to make a decision; for me CRGH just felt ‘right’.

Auntie Betty:  I’m sure the spray’s OK if it’s still in date.  And I’m sure that the expiry dates on items are very conservative anyway.  If it’s anything like on food, I always find things are fine for quite a long time after… I think I’ve even got some spices in the cupboard I still use that’s about 3 years out of date, and I’m still here!!

EBC and Bobo:  Good luck with your appointments today.   

Rachel:  How’s the 2WW treating you now?  I can’t remember, have you got time off?  Not sure how I’m managing to keep calm, but I just know that I’m doing all I can to ‘help’ and, to a certain extent, this is all out of my hands.  That said, I’ve got a bit of a cold today and am a little para that any bean may get unstuck if I sneeze too violently!!

Vicky:  How’s things coming along with you and BB??

Louise:  Soooooo, to test or not today!  What a dilemma.  I can really empathise with you though; it’s nice being in this PUPO bubble.  TBH I’d leave it to the ‘proper’ test day of tomorrow if you can; if you test in the morning you can then go off to have your blood test before going in leisurely to work maybe??  Am   for a BFP for you 

Gelatogirl:  You’re friend is sooo right!  

Pesca:  Sorry it’s a BFN for you this time, but you do have other fish to fry at the moment.  All the best for DH’s tx.  

Hi to everyone else!

Jo
x


----------



## rachelbw

Pesca good luck sweetie   

Jo- sorry about your cold i am sure your little bean wont fall out when you sneeze bless hope you get well soon when is test date   its good news for you     

Lou what are you going to do hun try and wait if you can hard to say i know but try good luck   

good luck to all the other lovely ladies hope your all ok      

Rachelbw


----------



## dolphin17

Hi Ladies

Am going to attempt personals, bear with me cos it's a while since I last did this 

*louise* - everything crossed for a BFP tomorrow hun (or today if you test early!)  

*Auntie Betty* - Hope yr DR is going well and you've not had any more headaches - although yes they are common at that stage of tx (I get bad headaches and turn into the woman with the worst PMS ever, poor DH  )

*kdb* - You asked a week ago about flying when pg - i think the clinics generally discourage it but I don't know why - and there are lots of ladies who do tx abroad and then obviously fly back when they are pg - some long haul. I flew when I was pg but a lot later on (about 26w)

*Rachel* - How r u feeling now you've got your embies back on board - sending you lots of snuggling in vibes +) +) don't worry about the car journey, your embies are well protected in their new home x

*Luce87* - Hope you're getting the hang of the menopur now, it is quite fiddly to start with.

*Sweetdreams* - Hope all goes well at your 6 week scan tomorrow, enjoy seeing your beanie xx

*Jo* - hope you're managing the 2ww ok, not long now til u test  all sounds really good from your acup tx x

*lovejoylady* - how's your stimming going? I'm pretty sure I was on 6 vials on last tx x sending you lots of folly growing vibes 

*Livity and Sarah* - Enjoy your holidays, hope you get good weather and have a relaxing time x

*Mrs CC* - you said in a recent post about Mark going to play golf while you stayed in bed with Brian... is Brian your beautiful dog in the pic, or another man?!?! Hope your MW app goes well 2day and enjoy the baby show!

*Bobo* - hope your scan goes well today hun xx

*Bella* - we've had 3 icsi at crgh so far and pleased with how everyone is with us x

*Auntie M* - sorry you've been having some tearful days  hopefully you will start to perk up when you start the stimming drugs xx

*Pesca* - I'm so very sorry to read your sad news, I'm sure you are in everyone's thoughts on this thread  

Hi to gelatogirl, kazah, polly and anyone i've accidentally missed.

As for me, was a bit gutted to read on the thread that Dr Ranieri has left - I really liked him and he also did ET when we had 3rd ICSI which resulted in Mikey. Am pleased to see DR Saab still there tho, he is also lovely. How about the nurses - are Joy, Caitlin and Trudy still there?

Good luck to everyone, whatever stage of tx you're at,

lots of love Dolphin xx


----------



## rachelbw

well ladies my internet cheapie pee sticks come today so naturaly had to test as there is 15 in a pkt bought a first response digital as well for otd as you can prob guess it was bfn so i am   even though i know this may be wrong as still got 9 days till otd but cant help but think i have jinxed it. i promised i would not test till test day as last time i tested every day and drove myself   so louise and jo how do you not test early i dont know how you do it . So wish i had not given up work now at least i could be doing something sorry its a me post


----------



## jo_11

Rachel:  It sounds like you have too much time on your hands young lady and so are driving yourself a little bit    Luckily DH was off with me last week, so I didn't have too much time to dwell on the 2WW.  If you've got 9 days to go, you're only 7 dpt, correct?  In which case you may not even have implanted yet, so certainly wouldn't be showing up on a hpt, let alone a cheapy one... how reliable are they?  I've found it massively easy not to test... mostly due to living in my own PUPO dreamworld where I AM pg, therefore why do I even need to test?!  I always did have a good imagination   I'm not sure what to suggest, other than getting a hobby, getting out and meeting up with friends, or just being strict with yourself.


----------



## BoBo2005

HI All,

Just got back from clinic.

Rachel hunnie please dont cry, please wait as you have 9 days to go.....                   


AFM: Scan 2 today of day 12, well my two follies have grown more and are of a good size , my lining is catching up but she was concerned a little and said they want me to come back tommorrow for scan 3 of day 13, as my cycle is longish at 30days one more day may help my lining catch up so please please catch up lining please please stay my two follies and dont go down the tube please stay .the tommorrow maybe the day for DIUI fingers crossed....                                           

Dophin, i know we had dr ranieri, but all at CRGH are lovely and we feel so comfortable there, i went today on my own and was fine so all the best with your tx     


Pesca, sorry to hear about your bfn, i guess as we probably all would DH comes first so all the best with the tx for your dh and when you start TX again we will all be here for you. You look after youself aswell hunnie        

EBC hope your appointment went ok today xx  

HI to everyone else , be back later xxxxx


----------



## rachelbw

well £2.50 jo for 15 cant be bad   did not expect them to come till 23rd thats what it said when i ordered them otherwise i would not have got them yet and you are right i am spending too much time alone my dh is in work and i live in the middle of no where really my family live in wales or in portugal . i was ok when i was out yesterday but today going again will carry on with my knitting that calms me down   if it was not for you guys i would go realy mad  

BoBo that is good news on your follies    hope you get your DIUI tomorow hun drink milk organic i have heard that it helps with linning i am not sure if its true or not but it wont harm you good luck   

Dolphin Dr sabb is lovely he done my ec i never met dr ranari but i was there when he left and they had a party for him in  it was really busy that day i was having a scan and all the nurses were really upset. Trudy is lovely well they all are really  

Helloo again to all the others 
Rachelbw


----------



## sweetdreams73

Hello lovely ladies

Pesca - so sorry hon for your BFN, so unfair what with everything else going on for you, so sorry xxx   

Rachel -      It was far too early to test so thats probably why it was negative, wait until your OTD and test again and         you will get a BFP xxxxx

Bobo - glad follies are doing great and lining thickening      that all great for your IUI    xxxx

Dolphin - Mr Saab is lovely, really hope all goes great for you, when do you start cycling? what tests do you have to have first ?

kdb - I watched "one born every minute" and was throwing things at the telly when that stupid XXXX with red hair was having a complete fit, no wonder her poor babies heart beat went down, would imagine she caused that with being so hysterical ahhh.... easy for me to say haven't given birth yet  

Jo - hope 2ww going quick, huge    for your OTD, you are good not testing early, I know what you mean about being the PUPO world its rather nice staying in that world xxxx

gelatogirl -    .  Hope you are ok lots of    

louise huge amounts       and      for you to get your BFP tomorrow xxx

Polly -  sorry to hear you have been ill lots of   

Auntybetty – hope AF makes an appearance so you can start stimming xxxx

EBC – how was your apt today?

Kazah – CRGH are fantastic as far as I am concerned as they have just got me a lovely BFP, but I don’t have low AMH so cant comment about that I am afraid, but do find they are very honest which I like don’t mess around and give you false hope and tell you whats what… Hope you find the best clinic that suits you hon    

Vicky – hope all good with you and your bump?

Mrs CC – hope all great with you and bump at your midwife appointment today?.  I am still waiting to hear when I will be seeing the midwife for my first booking in apt, seems to be taking a long time, but forget it’s the NHS so silly me what do I expect   Tried to talk DH into letting me have private antenatal care and labour and birth but when he saw the prices he wasn't having any of it, shame as it looked rather nice I thought that would be rather lovely      

AFM – Just hoping and       all great with beanie tomorrow at our 6 weeks scan, rather nervous but also rather excited too 

Hello to everyone else lots    

jen xxxxx


----------



## ceci.bee

HI everyone

just popping in to wish sweetdreams good luck for your scan tomorrow hun   just posting here rather than the NOA thread - am sure you understand but thinking of you and hoping all is well

hi to everyone else - Rachel     you will drive yourself    think positive thoughts and try to find something else to do all day but good luck for OTD....

AB if your buserilin is unopened and in date it will be fine - but it goes off pretty quickly once opened I seem to remember - enough for a cycle but not for sitting around.....


lots of love to all
C


----------



## Auntie Betty

Hi Cee - I phoned the clinic today and the nurse I spoke to said that it was best to get a new spray so am going to go up there tomorrow and pick up a new one.  The nurse also said that if AF hadn't arrived by tomorrow to book in for a scan anyway - I wasn't too concerend about that as I am sure it was about 4/5 days last time from stopping the Primolut but will ask when I go up there tomorrow.

Rachel - tut tut from the   !!  Have to confess I would probably do exactely the same as you!!!

Hi to everyone else - will be sitting in CRGH tomorrow trying to suss out if there are any FF in there!!!!


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

Have decided not to test tonight but remain in blissful ignorance for another few hours and test in the morning instead.  Suspect I will wake up quite early so will have time to take it in before work..  thanks for all your lovely wishes - will let you know how I get on tomorrow.

Rachel - please do not test early anymore and enjoy blissful ignorance!!  There is no way that a test at this stage for you would be accurate so it will just cause you more stress.  Find things to keep yourself busy!

Pesca - so sorry.  I hope things improve for you and your DH soon xxx

How annoying was the pink hair lady last night?  And her mum seemed so normal.  It did make me laugh though.

A bit rubbish at personals tonight - am trying to keep myself distracted by listening to Take That and eating brazils.  Keeping a close eye on the cat for intuitive signals like Jenny's, but he is too busy annoying me by chasing his ball round the kitchen.

xxx


----------



## livity k

Hi All,

Louise,        for tomorrow, I am so hoping you get a BFP- Take that def good distraction technique, 

Jo- are you testing friday? I also like the PUPO bubble,     

Rachel- get someone to hide those tests for you    

Auntie B- I got told with the spray you could start and finish a bottle, even if it was longer than a week but not stop using an open one and then start again,

Pesca- really sorry to hear about your DH- thinking of you  

Hi to everyone else, lots of love - had a good few days in Devon- my friend's little girls are gorgeous, and I had lots of baby cuddles, does make you want it even more but was lovely to catch up with them all, 

Bye for now

kate x


----------



## rachelbw

Louise well done Hun your doing the right thing    keeping everything crossed for you babe cmon a big nice BFP   

I watched that today on demand OMG she done my head in what was all that about tut tut kids having kids what kind of mother she is going to make i wonder  
And don't get me started on the girls on Jeremy kyle 17 and a mother of 3 what is going on and i am not being funny but that docu that was on last night i think encourages it all, as they make it all look so nice in the end mummy and daddy all happy and did you see the woman who had ivf and the baby did not want to come out   enuf of my rants time for clexane  cyclogest ooh lovely a and bed  

Jenny good luck tomorow  bet your so excited   let us know how it all goes 
Rachelbw


----------



## dolphin17

Hi ladies me again

  Louise you have good news tomorrow xx

I was just wondering if any of you have read the topic posted on IVF general chit chat earlier titled "bringing kids to clinic!" and what your feelings are on it?  We took our DS to CRGH last year for the staff to see him and have a prelim discussion about possible future tx - and I was very self conscious about bringing him and loitered in the passageway rather than sitting in the waiting room.  I have since been worrying about what to do when we start tx later in the year because I don't have anyone I can leave DS with (at least not for every single app we will have to go to) but would hate to think we would upset anyone else... do u think it's ok as long as i am as discrete (well as discrete as you can be with a 18month old   ) 

Would appreciate your views, love dolphin xxx


----------



## rachelbw

Aunty Betty i am the same i sit there and try and give out some sort of signal but i think everyone thinks who is that crazy woman in the corner  

Kate so glad you had a good time on hols does you good to get away 

Dolphin seen lots of women with babies at crgh and it does not bother me but i would think the same as you if i had a baby but if you have to take him you have to take him i am sure it will be fine good luck sweetie


----------



## EBC

Hello everyone, 

Dolphin - I wouldn't worry about it. It doesn't bother me. God...one day were all going to have children that we take places..and I cant wait! x

Rachel - I agree with the others, too early to test, but see it as a reason to not test till the right date. 

AuntieB - we weren't offered the spray, can't remember why. 

sweetdreams - Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow..how exciting. Was it you who told us about the hypnosis CD? I've just received it. hmmmm. 

Louise - Good Luck for tomorrow xx

Afm - We had our appointment with Dr Saab, who as you have said is lovely. He seems very enthusaistic and calm about it all. He talked us through the risks and procedure. He said that we wont need to do the DET and HyCoSy again, so looking forward to next cycles Day 14 to start Primolut. Wow...its actually starting!! When I look at the 'timetable' as such, its seems so long away. And that's only if things go as well as hoped. May I will find out if i'm pregnant. Too wierd to think about, but a nice wierd too. 

Trying to be strong as we have 2 friends pregnant - one having a baby shower on Sunday , the other announced that she's having a girl, and one whose just had her baby, seeing her tomorrow. We were the first of our group to get married and clearly the last to have children. BUT, dont get me wrong, its okay, i'm fine..well thats what I keep telling myself.

Good luck and hello to everyone else. xx


----------



## livity k

Hi Dolphin, 
I know when/if I have my baby I would definitely want to show the staff but it is a tricky one, and have varied on my views on it, probably depending on where I was in tx, how hormonal I was, once I nearly said something when someone changed her daughters nappy in the main waiting room but that was mainly the smell - but to be honest think that would annoy me in any waiting room, later on I talked to her- not about the nappy but generally ( in the downstairs bit) and it was lovely to hear a positive story- in that she was an ICSI baby and they were coming back to make a sibling! (so as you can see mixed feelings in one visit)

I do think being in corridor is probably a good idea just because the waiting room is so small and can feel very tense- what with everyone's emotions and some how littlies can add to that, 

I hope this doesn't offend you-and is useful, 

Good luck with your next tx,

Kate x


----------



## rachelbw

EBC that great news isnt Dr Sabb lovely good luck hun


----------



## Mrs.CC

Hi girls,

Pesca ~ I'm so sorry hon, thinking of you.x

Livity ~ Glad you had a nice few days in devon.

Louise ~ Good luck for tomorrow...fingers crossed.x

Rachel ~ Far far too early to test......try and keep yourself busy. I made sure I'd sky+  loads of stuff to watch and I also borrowed a couple of boxed sets from friends!!

Dolphin ~ Ha ha....Yes brian is my dog in the pic not another man!! I wouldn't worry too much about taking your ds up there. I can understand that maybe some woman wouldn't want to see children, but at the end of the day you see them everywhere. When children were up there when I was I would just think that they were prob an outcome of tx at CRGH and that's a good thing.....we all like to see that it works.

Jenny ~ Yes you forget what nhs care is like, I didn't have my booking app til i was about 11wks!  We looked at the price for private care and delivery etc.....wow it is a lot of money. Have you watched any of Portland Babies on the home & health channel? It's set on the maternity ward at the Portland Hosp, so private....I'd quite like to give birth up there!!
Good luck for scan tomorrow....it's gonna be so lovely for you. When you hear that heartbeat it will start to feel a bit more real to you.

Hi to everyone else.

Had the midwife today...now measuring 23wks, so size wise I'm 5wks ahead. Heard the heartbeats again, she found them really quickly cos twin 1 is over on the left and twin 2 is over on the right. Both heartbeats are really good. Had blood pressure and urine checked and all ok.
Felt some fluttering yesterday and today, so I'm hoping I'll feel them moving & kicking within the next week or so.
I watched One Born Every Min last night...OMG how annoying was that young girl. I kept laughing & calling her a drama queen, Mark said he's gonna remind me of that when I'm in labour!! My god I hope I don't behave like that....I'm convinced I wont but who knows!!

Love to all.

CC.x


----------



## dolphin17

ah thanks for the replies girls, its helped me feel a bit less anxious - EBC I loved your response, i honestly can't wait to read about everyone's bfps either!  Kate, no your response didn't offend at all, I appreciate your honesty and frankly, I would be offended if someone chose to change a smelly nappy in the waiting room too!!   

Oh well, by the time we get to our next tx you will all hopefully have gotten to know me a little bit and you will also be able to spot me a mile off at the clinic as the one hiding out in the corridor  

Mrs CC - glad all went well with your MW check 2day

Nite everyone, really hoping we have some good bfp news on here tomorrow xxx


----------



## BoBo2005

Good Morning ladies,

just catching up on posts.

Dolphin, as my DH said on our first visit to crgh and now when i asked him,  we saw a child there he said look he must be an outcome from a treatment from here because the clinic helped the couple have him, so yes i have to agree with him and at first i was upset why they allowed children but i was feeling very emotional very sad and now looking back i think and yesterday there was a child in the waiting room next to me and i thought that  could  be us this time next year. So its up to you and your DH.. and if you want to stand in the little corridor by the window in the waiting room thats fine, just so  you can hear your name as well. The waiting room was jam packed yesterday and probably be today as well.. Good luck with your results today all the best and hope its bfp too for you        

CC glad all went well at your midwife appointment yesterday such wonderful news, and to hear their heartbeats wow i got teary whilst reading your post. take care of yourself and enjoy the show      

EBC, glad your appointment went well today, haven't met Dr s but everyone on here likes him so glad it went great. Yes i know tell me about it friends are pregnant and having babies, we been there past 3 years of our marriage all our friends have had kids that married the same year and some on their 2nd so i know how hard it is trust me ive  avoided seeing them for a month or two after but now I'm not too bad. Im christening one of them so very happy and honoured about this. And got another baby shower in two weeks to go to so i know what you mean. But we too will be there soon hunnie             

Jenny all the best for your scan today wooo hooo.           
  

AFM- did OVtestkit this morn a negative again what is going on I'm so upset now but DH said to me just could be nothing and that not to worry, so going to my scan 3 today, DH cant come again as of work but we 50/50 they will do the DIUI today, so he will come straight away once i call him and let him know the result of the scan etc....Not going to work beforehand, just cant face it , boss not that happy but well for now she got to understand.

SO seems lots of us will be at crgh today so good luck to us    

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## kdb

Hi girls - whizzing by to wish Louise all the luck in the world, and praying it's a BFP for you and DH   

Jo - yep, lunch is @ 12.15pm... had a smallish breakfast so that I'll be ravenous by then! Will report back later  You keep enjoying that PUPO bubble... what you believe, you can achieve!!     

Dolphin - maybe you could get a shirt for your son that says "*Made @ CRGH*" or "*I'm an ICSI baby*" or "*BFP!*" and he could wear that when you go into the clinic??

Jenny - how was the scan? Do you get a printout?? 

Mrs CC - oh my word, five weeks ahead? Wow!! Great that they're both sounding and looking healthy.

Dolphin pt 2 - thanks for the reply re; flying... I am thinking quite far ahead - ie, flying to NZ @ the latest possible time which I believe is 28wks?

Hi Kate, glad you had a good break. I will be overdosing on friends' babies while in NZ  Glad you had a nice break away - not long now til St Lucia 

Hello and  to everyone!
Must get on with some work before my lunch out with DH
xoxo
kd


----------



## rachelbw

Louise Good luck today hun cant wait to hear some good news


----------



## jo_11

kdb:

     

Have a lovely day today... you shouldn't be working today!  Enjoy your lunch with DH at Gordon Ramsay's.

xxx


----------



## sweetdreams73

Louise - good luck with testing today hoping and          its a BFP for you xxx

Bobo- really hope all goes great with scan today and that you have IUI today      for your follies and lining.  What time are you going there?  I am there at 2.15 might see you then if you are still around, lookout for a women with blonde hair and pink cardigan...looking very nervous and anxious    . All the best xxxx

kdb - you kept that quiet, thanks to jo for telling,         have a great day with DH and wow lunch at gordon ramsays enjoy! xx

lots of      to everyone else, catch up with personals later xxx

jenny xxxx


----------



## livity k

KDB- Happy Birthday- enjoy your lunch- sure it will be amazing,

kate xxx


----------



## rachelbw

Bobo good luck today     

Jenny  

KDB


----------



## BoBo2005

Hello lovely ladies xxxx 

Happy Birthday to KDB, hope you loved the restaurant. Which once did you go to was it claridges or one of the others?            

Rachel thank you for praying and positive energy so need that to continue now, how you today can you bin them tests please          

AFM-
Just wanted to say, my DIUI is booked in for tomorrow afternoon. aaaah I'm scared, nervous excited i don't know. Had my 3rd scan of day 13 today and well my follices have gown to a wonderful size and my lining is catching up fantastically , thank goodness... so i just had a pregnal injection and my stomach is really painful around that area of the injection but I'm fine fine     ..... So all being will be happen tomorrow. OMG tommorrow    OMG sorry girls Ive gone mad i cannot believe it on the next stage, taken so long and some painful months and years to get to this stage......      

Oh i had the lady in the black leather jacket, she smaller than me was scared when she called my name, but she was really nice to me i was on my own and she was quite sweet and said not to worry, all be ok, loved the way she said We Do IUI tommorrow ok!

*To those that had iui what did you do before i mean how much water did you drink? did you rest after they did the iui on the bed? and what did you do when you got home and the days after? any help greatly appreciated thank you 
*

Wish my DH was home i need a hug xx Hug Hug Hug Hug

Jenny, i was there till around 1.30 today so i didn't manage to meet you, another time would be lovely ...Can't wait to hear about your scan.xx Praying Hug Hug Hug

HI to everyone else, trying to log in do some work from home so be back later xxx


----------



## EBC

BoBo- oooh exciting!! Its funny how on here we kinda follow everyone's story from appointments to stimming, then tx, then 2ww......I feel as though we all go through it together....Lots of luck and relaxation. xx

Hi to everyone else, be back later x


----------



## sweetdreams73

Hello lovely ladies

Bobo - good luck for your IUI tomorrow hon       that all goes perfect for you... It is recommended that you have a full bladder when you have your IUI, so keep topping up with water, I stayed lying down for 10 minutes or however long they will let you really and I tried to say as still as possible.. I then rested at home for three days after IUI as they recommend you take it easy for a few days, but not everyone does so up to you..  

Louise - hoping it was good news for you when you tested?

Jo - when is your OTD? is a couple of days time?

AFM - was very very anxious and very nervous today for our scan.. Dr (lady with black leather jacket) took a while to find little beanie and took even longer to find a heartbeat so was getting even more anxious, think she was finding it hard as she didn't have the scan magnified (ahh does help) eventually she found beanie and eventually found a beautiful hearbeat beating away... But she did scare us half to death as she said beanie was very small and measuring three days behind at 5 weeks 6 days, as she calculated me at 6 weeks and 2 days and I thought I was just 6 weeks as she was doing it from my conception date not from your first day of last AF (very confusing).. So our little beanie is measuring three days behind what it should be, so trying not to worry but am hoping all is ok and will catch up   .  We have got to go back in two weeks to have a scan again to check its grown as it should and all ok.. I am now feeling bad because I have been not eating a massive amount as I have been feeling queasy so now worried I have caused beanie not to grow..  So I think everything is ok   , it was amazing seeing the little heart beat so fast so we are really happy and so relieved that a heartbeat was found and have been given a picture of our little beanie so we are very very lucky and very blessed indeed and so grateful for our miracle.

lots of love and     to everyone else

jenny xxxxx


----------



## BoBo2005

omg where did this torrential rain come from!!!  go away

Hi Jenny, thats fantastic  news your heard your new son/new daughters heartbeat how wonderful.          so you had the lady in black leather jacket too today ! Just keep looking at the scan picture and don't worry about baby 3 days behind, he/she will catch up and when you go next for your scan all be ok so enjoy it your going me a mummy wooooo hooooooooo all will be fine hunnie so pleased so happy for you and your DH   

Louise, hope all went well today for you.   

JO, thank you for your PM message just read now will reply back to you. Hope you are OK is it tommorrow your end of 2ww?   

Hi to everyone else xxxx


----------



## ceci.bee

brilliant news Jen am really happy for you - sounds really stressful!
When we were having our scans Prof Vaugh who scanned us at the private place on Harley st (prof of early pregnancy at queen charlotte's) said there is no growth/time scale chart for early pg that has been validated so from experience docs can say 'big or small for dates' but I would not worry - you have a heartbeat and hope you can eat your way towards the next scan - also esp with IUI you don't know exactly when conception/implantation took place so you are allowed to be a few days either way! Come and tell everyone on the NOA board - don't feel bad about posting there at the mo - we need some good news!
lots of love
C


----------



## Kittycat104

Unfortunately, it was a BFN for me today.  Tried to will that second line to appear, but to no avail.  Having a large glass of wine and have shed quite a few tears.  Anyway, life goes on and we will get there one day.  Just all seems pretty tough to handle at the moment.

Thanks for all your support - you are brilliant and I don't know what I would do without you

Louise xx


----------



## sweetdreams73

Louise - I am so so sorry hon that is so unfair and so sad, so truly sorry, thinking of you xxxxxx


----------



## BoBo2005

Louise so sorry to hear your news sending you many many


----------



## livity k

Louise, 
huge hugs      I know that willing that line feeling- 

that's just rubbish luck and very undeserved, 

Kate xx


----------



## rachelbw

Louise i am so so sorry to hear your news hun  please do not be to hard on yourself and hope you and dh can find comfort in each other and allow yourselves to grieve. Enjoy your glass of wine   even a bottle at time like this  

Jenny thats great hun dont worry 3 days is nothing   

Bobo good luck for tom hope all goes well hun 

Jo Mrs cc ebc kate dolphin c and all the others on here hope you are all ok xxx

Rachelbw


----------



## Mrs.CC

Evening girls,

Louise ~ I'm so so sorry hon, enjoy that nice glass of wine. I'm thinking of you.x

Bobo ~ Glad all was well with your scan and good luck for tomorrow. I had the lady in leather jacket for a scan after i'd had a bad scan with someone else and she was so lovely to me.

Jenny ~ Yey for your little beanie, I'm so happy for you. Glad everything was ok, i'm sure beanie being slightly small is nothing to worry about. I find it amazing how much can go through your head in those couple of mins while they try and find find the baby, I've been convinced every time that the babies aren't there!! You won't stop looking at that scan pic!!

Hi to everyone else.

Sorry can't remember who it was, but one of you asked if my twins are identical. They're not, they both are in their own sac and have their own placenta. Which is good cos it's less of a risk.

Love to all.
cc.x


----------



## rachelbw

it was me as they said with my assisted hatching i had a high risk of identical twins


----------



## EBC

Louise - very sorry. Take a break, cry if you want to and best wishes.  




Jenny - can you explain, after they know it has worked and you are pregnant - how many scans do you do at crgh? 6 weeks? I didnt think they would do any Congratulations x

Sweetdreams - woo hoo!! 

Mrs CC- hubby keeps asking me about twins, in truth i don't really understand either, he makes me laugh...But how are they identical? but how do the embryos turn into twins? .....sweet!!


----------



## Mrs.CC

EBC ~ Once we were pg we had 2 scans at CRGH, one at 6wks and then one at 8 or 9wks, then we were discharged.
To be honest I'm not that clued up on the whole twin thing. We had 2 embryos put back so we knew there was a chance that we would have twins. I could have got this wrong, but I think that if you have one embryo put back and that spits to make twins then they will prob be identical, but as I said ours were seperate embryos so each have their own sac and placenta so are non identical.

CC.x


----------



## kdb

Oh Louise    ...hope you made it through the day ok.  Savour that wine  because soon you'll be off it for at least nine months, I just know it!   Big hugs xoxoxo


----------



## miss-marple

Hi everyone.  I have been viewing your thread for a couple of months now.  I have been ttc for over a year now since my husband had a reversal.  I had three months on clomid 50mg which my GP gave me. I had some private scans which showed I was getting two and three follicles. (The problem as I found later was that my lining was too thin - although the woman who did the scan was telling me it was fine). Then I tried two clinics in Manchester near where I live which I was not impressed with, i.e. not open at weekends and treating you to suit them not you.  I found CRGH on the internet and was impressed by their success rates.  I have had one clomid iui and one superovulation iui Gonal F 225.  Both times I only had one follicle, which was a bit of a shock after how I was with the clomid before.

I have had a consultation with Mr Serhal, who said he did not want to do IVF on me as he thought I would only get one follicle and I would be throwing my money away.  He said it didn't mean I couldn't get pregnant though and that he could do another IUI with 400 gonal F.  He also talked about how my AMH is low. I had it done in Manchester twice and it came out at 4.5 and 5.82 ( I thought it stayed more or less the same).

So now I don't know what to do.  I ovulate ok on my own. I had a scan today near home at a different place to before and I have one good follicle on the right at 17 one at 9 and a few smaller ones on the left on day 11.  The lining is thin though. So I don't know whether to ask if CRGH will try IVF on me or to go somewhere else where they will be willing to give me a chance.
I would be most gratefull to hear what other people think.

Patricia


----------



## kdb

p.s. thanks for the birthday wishes, ladies - you're all v sweet   Lunch at GR @ Claridge's was fun (even had a tour of the kitchen!) but have to say the food at Le Gavroche was better.  Still, had a blast and it was lovely to be fussed over by all the staff  (and to have a day off from the Low GL diet... mmmm... petit fours were choc truffles with salted caramel and a hint of coffee, and passionfruit jellies which knocked my socks off they were so full of flavour).

Jo honeybee       for a     xoxo


----------



## dolphin17

I'm so sorry Louise   , sending you lots of    

Love dolphin xxx


----------



## vicks67

Evening,
Louise-I'm so sorry, I know how miserable it is and how much hope you pin on each treatment. Enjoy that glass of wine, we're all thinking of you x

Jenny-congratulations on the little heart beat, i know how you hold your breath for them to say something positive! i had scans at 7weeks and 9+5 at CRGH then was signed off.

Kdb-glad you had a fab birthday-definitely a good excuse to bin the low GI diet for a day!
Mrs CC-I've got my first midwife app tomorrow at 15weeks! Really looking forward to it as haven't had a scanor anything since 12 weeks and i'm getting withdrawal symptoms!

Bobo-lots of good luck for the iui tomorrow. I only ever lay down for 5mins post but mainly because thats what they tell you to do, would have lied down for as long as my bladder would have let me otherise!

Dolphin-re kids at clinic-I agree with Mrs CC-I always thought good, treatment works for some people!

Rachel-how are you getting on?

Jo-2ww coming to an end now, whens OTD?

Kate, glad you glad fun in Devon, when are you off for your big hols?

Miss Marple-I think a clinic like CRGH thats open 7days a week is a must, your treatment always comes first rather than the consultants weekend of golf!(cliche) I was under Paul Serhal, and he's always frank, and generally they aren't keen on taking your money just for the sake of it if they think your chances are low. Are there any male factors? I would certainly recommend CRGH for treatment, you can always ask them again about the IVF. It will be more stress though coming to London for treatment.Clinics like the Lister generally do more poor responders, you might want to look there.

EBC, 24hours, VM and other-Hi!

Vicky


----------



## Bella6

Louise - so so sorry. Don't give up hope. 

bx


----------



## miss-marple

Hi Vicky

Thanks for your reply. I just couldn't understand why I responded so badly when having treatment and seem to actually do better on my own.  I think it might have been due to the stress of the treatment. The clinics in Manchester brought up the male factor and said there are usually problems after a reversal, but at CRGH they said there was no problem and it prepared really well for the iui, it was something like 28ml and 98% motility. 
I think I will have to talk to them again, but didn't find Mr S the most approachable, even though he is very good at what he does.  It's true it is stressful coming down to London, sorting out accomodation etc, but there is nowhere up here that is suitable i.e they are all too much into their golf.  I have seen the Lister come up a few times and have been thinking about trying there.

Patricia


----------



## jo_11

Hey girls,

Just a real quickie from me...

Louise:  So sorry for you; we all know how you're feeling, lots of    

Jenny:  A lovely heartbeat, how fantastic!  Glad the other girls have given their words of wisdom on the size; I'm sure the bean is small but perfectly formed  

Bobo:  Best of luck for tomorrow; you'll be fine    

Mrs CC/EBC/Rachel:  The twin thing is twin-to-twin syndrome and yes, only with identical twins, which occur when one egg splits.  They share the same placenta and blood supply; the problems occur when one of the twins is nicking all the good stuff.  Something like that... I only know this because my friend's having triplets     Through CRGH too (although she's not on this thread)... she had two embies put back and one split; the clinic thinks this sometimes happens when they go shooting down the catheter.  The twin-to-twin thing is v rare though, only about 1/1,000 chance.

Miss Marple:  It must be difficult with the lack of clinics where you are.  The good thing about CRGH is that they will look at your lining and do stuff about it; I'm currently on aspirin and clexane after IUI which all helps.  If you have low AMH, definitely give the Lister a look.  Wishing you all teh best.

kdb:  Glad you had a lovely birthday; stuff the low GI today  

AFM, I'm testing on Saturday.  Scared now, may just go and hide away!

Big   to Vicky, Bella, Dolphin, Kate, Ceci, Gelatogirl, and anyone I've missed.

Jo
x


----------



## rachelbw

JO-      for tomorow hope you get a BFP     

Miss Marple hello i love crgh all the staff are real nice and you always feel you are a person i have had 2 tx there but i must admit they are not to keen on poor responders which is what i am   I think you should try lister as they are more prepared to treat people like us good luck 

Rachelbw


----------



## AuntieM

lovely ladies,

Not been on for a few days so been catching up

Louise - big   no words really, just take care of each other. x

BoBo - best of luck     for tomorrow. I always had to have a full bladder as have a v narrow cervix and tried to stay lying down till then came to get me which was never more than 5-10mins then just tried to chill for rest of day and next few days if I could. 

Sweetdreams - yay to your scan and little heartbeat. So special, enjoy!

Jo + Rachel - hope the 2ww is going ok still and good luck for test days  

AuntieBetty - glad you got a new spray, must have put your mind at rest. My bottle says use within a week but reckon I might go over that as have quite irregular AF at best of times. 

Dolphin - just read your question about kiddies in the waiting room. I see them as wonderful results of what we are all trying to achieve, but would object to smelly nappy changing too! yuk! will have to look out for corridor lurkers next time am in!

EBC - glad your appt went well and you dont have to do DET and Hycosy again. Next cycle will come round soon I am sure. I so know what you mean about friends all having babies. We are also first married and also have younger brother and cousins who are all babyied up - it doesnt get any easier but it WILL BE US SOON IT WILL BE US SOON !! 

MissMarple - quick word re CRGH - its massive plus being open at weekends. My previous clinic wasnt and it just takes some of the stress out of it knowing that they will work around your timings not theirs (or their 18 holes in your case!!)

Hey to Kate, Mrs CC, and everyone else have missed - so am sorry - getting sore eyes now from catching up and posting!l

AFM -   as was Day 1 of sniffing yesterday - was a right baby on the first go - thinking I'd do it wrong but was fine and havent had any horror side effects yet so long may that last!! I did have to sneak out of office yesterday with bottle stuffed up my sleeve as forgot to sniff at lucnhtime but think I got away with it! Hope AF comes before the bottle runs out - has this happened to anyone?

Have had mum staying last few days which been lovely, went to see legally blonde musical last night - brilliant uplifting show, made me forgot all about TTC for a few hours which is money well spent in my book!!  


AuntieM.xx


----------



## elvie

Hi all,
AuntieM, yes my spray ran out on one cycle and I just had to get more at pretty short notice from the clinic. 

LOL at your having to hide the spray up your sleeve episode. 

Jo - good luck for test day tomorrow and anyone else with a big day. 
Bobo good luck too.
Dolphin - I have mixed feelings about taking children to the clinic. Sometimes it's unavoidable but I think people should be fairly discrete about it if they have to take them. I do have a son who was made by CRGH (then ACU!) and have made a big effort not to take him with me, for several reasons, including this. If I did ever have to, I'd probably hover down the corridor. 

Sorry I'm so rubbish with personals. 

If leather jacket lady is the older one, she is lovely. She was there over five years ago when I had my first cycle and is one of my favourites. 

Can anyone answer a question for me, does everyone doing ivf at the clinic get clexane these days?  I never had it in my previous cycles and tested negative for killer cells/ antibodies or whatever it is they screen for early on via bloods a few months ago. I got given the forms about clexane though in my pack of papers at the start and don't know whether I'm meant to have it or not. What is it meant to do??

I'm on about day four of sniffing. Day one I was in tears within about an hour of the first sniff and felt horrid and headachy but have been increasingly okay ever since. Had the odd hot flush at night which is weird as I'm normally freezing! 

Must hit the brazil nuts and milk soon....


----------



## Mrs.CC

Hey elvie,

I had the forms for clexane but didn't sign them as wasn't told I was having it.
Then at ec I was told that I should have it, so signed the forms. I was on it til I was 12wks pg.

CC.x


----------



## elvie

What does it actually do Mrs cc?


----------



## BoBo2005

Good Morning all,

Day of my DIUI and i just cant sleep been up since before 6am, I'm just excited and hope all be OK a little anxious and nervous too but praying       

Dolphin how did you get on yesterday at the clinic, i saw two children there whilst i was there not sure if one was yours, one was a boy who had curly brownish/blonde hair and so cute .. the other a girl who had curly blonde hair very adorable eating her vegetables/fruit. And wasn't sure if it was you xx 

Miss Marple welcome to the thread everyone on here is great and already most of the girls have helped, wishing you all the best and if you do decided crgh they are all so lovely there and on here we are here for you too    

KDB Glad you had a lovely birthday meal at claridges, so nice there .. 

I'm sure be back later before i go to the clinic, wish me luck ladies as you all already have thank you xxx


----------



## livity k

Bobo - Good luck today! 

Kate x


----------



## rachelbw

morning ladies

BoBo good luck today hun hope all goes well    

Jo good luck again hope you had good newswhen you tested   

hello to all the other lovely ladies here

woke uo in the middle of the night with the worst tummy ache ever thought af was going to start i think its because i had think i may have had 3 cyclogest instead of 2 when i went to bed i was not sure weather i had one earlier si i had it anyway   

Rachelbw


----------



## kdb

Bobo,  !!!


----------



## sweetdreams73

Hello lovely ladies

Rachel -  sorry to hear about your tummy pain, not nice    .  Hope 2ww goes quick for you     take care xxx

Bobo - Wishing you lots and lots of      that all goes perfect today for your IUI and you get your BFP in two weeks time xxxx    

Elvie - sorry to hear your feeling bad lots of    .  hope sniffing gets better for you and      all goes great for your cycle

AuntieM - glad first sniff went well,      that you dont get any horrible side effects..hope     all great fro your cycle xx

MissMarple - welcome to a fab thread, hope all goes well with your cycle and hope CRGH makes your dreams come true   . I think they are a fab clinic, although time keeping is a bit to be desired and bills can be a bit expensive but saying that we are very happy with them and they have given us a great gift of our BFP just recently. My lining was really thin on clomid and better on Gonal-f, I also took 1 x 75mg of aspirin from day 7 of my cycle and at IUI my lining was thicker than it had been on previous cycles and then took Progynova (oestrogen) 2mg tablets three times a day and cyclogest on 2ww and my lining thickened up lovely, still on it all now to support my pregnancy. Mr Serhal is lovely and knows what he is talking about, good luck and all the very best xx

louise - lots of   

Jo - sending you huge huge amounts of         that you get a BFP when you test tomorrow xxx

kdb - glad you had a lovely birthday xx

Mrs CC - yep watch Portland Babies on Home and Health channel and yep agree it all looks rather lovely. Hope all good with you and your double bump xxx

Hello to kate, vicks, VM, 24hours, mami, rex, bella and everyone else   

lots of     to everyone else and hope you all have fab weekends

jenny xxx


----------



## Mrs.CC

Just a quickie

Elvie ~ I think the clexane is to prevent blood clotting.

Bobo ~ Good luck for today hon.

CC.x


----------



## rachelbw

clexane flippin hurts


----------



## BoBo2005

Thank you to you all ladies for your good wishes for my IUI today.          

xxxxxx            

love to all xxxx


----------



## jo_11

Elvie - Mrs CC's correct in that clexane prevents clotting, it's a heparin and so is an anti-coagulant.  It's being used out of licence for IVF... I was told that the aspirin would increase the blood and the clexane would keep it going round, to make sure it all stays fresh.  I think it's only prescribed where there's some kind of blood problem/deficiency (but don't quote me!).  And Rachel's right, it's a scary thick needle injection which hurts... if you press too hard on the end, a 'protective cover' springs out and bruises you massively.  Still, if it does the job, who cares?!

Hi to everyone else.

x


----------



## rachelbw

Sorry Jo thought your test date was today hun    good luck for tom then    

not sure why i am on clexane nothing wrong with my blood unless there is something i dont know about  
Just rang crgh about taking to much cyclogest just waiting for a call back hope i have not ruined my chances they are low enough already    see i am so negative with everything this is not me at all  

Rachelbw


----------



## jo_11

Rachel, what are you like??!!  Hope all's OK re the cyclogest... I set the alarm on my 'phone for 10am and 10pm to make sure I don't forget!  And I'm sure there's nothing wrong with your blood; my blood's fine but it's just to optimise chances I'm sure.  Don't want to add any more unnecessary worries to you!  x


----------



## livity k

Just to say on the clexane thing, Dr R told me that when they started routinely giving it the success rate went up 20% which is pretty stunning increase, 

think they were planning to publish research on it, 

Good luck everyone,

Kate x


----------



## vicks67

BoBo-Good Luck for this afternoon, lots of   coming your way!

Rachel-Re Clexane,as has already been said it is an anticoagulant but is being used in lower doses than if you had a clot. It helps with implantation, which relies on the formation of new blood vessels. 

Jo-lots of good luck for tomorrow!

Miss Marple, I agree Serhal can seem a bit intimidating, but is actually very nice. He's not particularly touchy feely though. If you wanted to see someone else at CRGH I would suggest Saab or Abramov. It is strange that you should suddenly respond poorly. CRGH are quite keen on ovarian stimulation test which look at your response to FSH, antral follicle count and AMH. Maybe worth asking them to do that before making final decision?

Hi to everyone else, Vicky


----------



## 24hours

Louises, just a big   for you. Sorry it didn't work!
Jo, good luck tomorrow.
Sorry but no personals, quite busy busy busy, but     for everyone!


----------



## BoBo2005

alll

Just got home from my iui so im officially PUPO/2WW  
    
Thank you for all your wishes today and a past posts, just got everything crossed now. dh been great said put your feet up thats it you doing nothing for days or weeks! well might last till monday we see, so thanks for all the tips aswell.    

Be back later just


----------



## EBC

Oh BoBo....Good Luck, lots of best wishes. 



vicks67 said:


> BoBo-Good Luck for this afternoon, lots of   coming your way!
> 
> Rachel-Re Clexane,as has already been said it is an anticoagulant but is being used in lower doses than if you had a clot. It helps with implantation, which relies on the formation of new blood vessels.


Yes, as Vicks as just said, Dr Saab, recommends this. He did say its not proven, but that they think it increases the success rates. So I'm plannning to go ahead, when it finally comes round to that.


----------



## elvie

Thanks for all the great Clexane info. I will discuss it with the docs when the time comes of course but this is very helpful. 
Those injections sound evil. 

Bobo - hope you're taking it easy. Good luck. 

Rachel - try not to stress. fingers crossed it will be fine. 

Don't want to tempt fate here but the last couple of days I've actually felt really good (am only on Primulot and Suprefact). Possibly better than normal! It can't last..... 

Elvie x


----------



## elvie

p.s. I'm curious, what are the latest success rates (for 35-37) for IVF at CRGH - I'm not due in for another week or so and the ones on the website are a year or two out of date. If anyone has them to hand in some info from the clinic I'd be interested.


----------



## AuntieM

Bobo - congrats on being PUPO      - take it easy, sounds like your DH is looking after you!

Elvie - I've been ok so far on primulot and suprefact too apart from forgetting to sniff at right time once - think will set alarm on phone now.  hope side effects stay away for us    

x


----------



## AuntieM

Elvie - your question on CRGH success rates - have a peak at the HFEA website - think they have some 2009 pregnancy data on there now.


----------



## sweetdreams73

Bobo - congratulations on now being officially PUPO hon           . Hope 2ww goes quick for you and      for a lovely BFP in two weeks time.  take care and enjoy DH looking after you, lots of    xx

Jo - got everything crossed for you for testing tomorrow       its a lovely BFP for you, xxx  

hello to everyone else    have a great weekend

jenny xxxxx


----------



## elvie

Thanks Auntie M - will take a look on the HFEA site. 

I wonder if we'll get more symptoms once we stop the primolut? When are you due to stop yours? What CD are you on? 

I was looking through some ancient cycle buddies posts from my first fresh cycle in late 2004 - I had forgotten but basically we had 9 embies fertilise and at day two all 9 were grade 1s. I will be really interested to see what happens this time given I'm five years older!!


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

Thought I would let you know I am OK - have been thinking about 'what next?' today with DH - always find it helps to have a plan.  Have been avoiding telling people that it didn't work out - not ready to face that quite yet.

Anyway, just a quick question for the IUI experts.  Does a failed IUI include a follow up consult or do I have to pay extra for that?

BoBo - glad it went well.

Jo - I have everything crossed for you xx

Louise x


----------



## kdb

Sweet dreams of two lines, Jo!!!     

Hi Louise... completely agree re; having a plan.  Hope you and your DH will have the chance to chill out together this weekend 

Happy weekend to all the other fab CRGHers


----------



## BoBo2005

Morning all, sorry no personals,im so worried so so worried, woke up and dont want to disgust you all on this nice sat morning, but went to the bathroom, and usual its clear after you have been but no mine was brown coloured, im so scared now and ive been up for hours worrying , dh said go back to sleep but i cant, trying to find out what it is,im so scared    
did anyone else have this after iui as only had it yesterday not even 24hours yet.
who else has seen the lady doc not irfana but the other woman with longish brown hair, youngish,shes kurdish-(rana)did ask me much or didnt say much to me! how did you find her?  she told me to count from today as day one but surely isnt day one yesterday the day of the procedure.
im waiting for them to open and call to see if someone can tell me im so scared   

sorry all xxx


----------



## gelatogirl

Louise - firstly, so sorry your IUI didn't work. I think the follow up is included. We went back months later after our failed IUI to work out what to do next and so I was all ready to pay and was told that that there was no charge. You can always ask when you go to book the appointment as they don't really make it clear do they? They don't mind you asking at all. I hope that the disappointment is fading and that soon you'll be keen to try again. But till then, relax and enjoy some of the things you've been abstaining from. Good luck and I really hope you get there eventually.

Bobo - it really could be a bit of old blood from the fiddling around yesterday. If it was fresh it would be bright red. Do you usually bleed a bit after a smear test? I do and an IUI is pretty similar. Was there much or just a bit? If it continues I'd worry but I think it's really likely just to be some gunk (sorry!) that was dislodged by the IUI. Please don't get too upset, there is no way that you can know yet if it's worked or not. It's a long wait now so stay busy and try to keep a cool head as that's the best thing for you and the bean.

KDB - I replied to you about flying on my last post that I lost, don't know if you are still interested to hear but I flew to Australia between 19 - 24 weeks with my DD. There is increased risk of DVT so do wear those revolting socks. There is a risk to babies in an unpressurised cabin so don't go in a helicopter.... but like someone else posted, there are women flying back and forth between IVF clinics all over the world all the time. I think some people worry about increased radiation but strangely enough we don't worry about this ourselves. I'd not leave it too late but the middle section of the pregnancy is when you are feeling great and you have lots of energy so go for it. It's nice for family to see your bump and to get all the attention. Have a great trip coming up! You must be so glad to be getting out of this up and down weather by the time you return spring will be in the air and perhaps that will be a great time for conception! Enjoy!

Hi everyone - sorry not more personals but I've been dropping in and out keeping an eye on you all. Lets hope the weather stays like this all weekend,

Gelatogirl xx


----------



## sweetdreams73

Bobo - I had a bleed after my first IUI, it continued for a couple of days, Dr said it was all ok and nothing to worry about and wouldnt affect the IUI.  Hope you get some reassurance from the nurses, but try not to worry sure everything is all ok lots of      xxxxx


----------



## dolphin17

Hi girls

Just a few personals this morning -

*Jo*    Hope to see some lovely news on here today xxx 

*Bobo* - like gelatogirl has said, brown blood is usually not something to worry about as it's old blood, but I know it's always scary when you see anything while you're on your 2ww    Hopefully the clinic will be able to reassure you, try relax and enjoy being PUPO xx Oh one other thing, no you didn't see me at the clinic hun, I will only be going for a consultation in April (hopefully) xx

*Louise* - Glad to read you're feeling ok, absolutely the best thing is to have a plan, something to focus on   I never had iui but would have thought you should be entitled to a follow up consult as part of your tx xx

*kdb* - loved the t-shirt suggestion  May have to get one of those for just everyday wear! Re flying again, I think standard airline rules is fly up to 28w but also I think you can fly up to 34w with a doctors note (But I think you would be pretty uncomfy by then so not recommended!)

All the talk of clexane has brought back my feeling like a pin cushion memories, I'd managed to forget all about even doing the clexane ones! On my last tx I had to do clexane in my tummy until 13w, PLUS gestone injections in my butt (DH did those ones) until 15w...I was black and blue with bruises and my poor backside was very lumpy!!  But obviously all more than worth it  it's interesting to read how much the success rates went up once they started routinely giving the clexane.

Right I had better say bye for now, I hope you all have a lovely weekend

Lots of love, Dolphin xxx


----------



## livity k

Just checking in 

Jo thinking of you    and crossing everything  

Bobo- enjoying being PUPO- am sure GG is right about the brown stuff, 

Louise- glad you are feeling a bit better- are you planning to have a quick follow up? or take a bit of time to digest,  

Hi to everyone else, 

Kate x


----------



## luce87

Hi everyone.  Sorry I haven't posted for a while but I  have been dropping in to see how you're all doing.  It's amazing how much is going on between everyone, good and bad, and it really helps to put things into perspective.  Before FF I didn't know anyone else going through this and so I just saw everything in a vacuum.  So thanks everyone!

Louise - I'm so sorry to hear your news.  It's such a difficult time so try and be gentle with yourself.  I had a failed IUI and Dr Abramov phoned to talk to me, which was surprising but nice, and then I had a formal consultation with him, which I wasn't charged for. I hope that you get the information you need to decide on your next step. Sending you a hug  

Bobo - I think they say day 1 is the day after IUI as you have the IUI before you ovulate so they count from the date of ovulation, not the date of IUI.  Good luck for your 16 days - take it gently.  For me it got worse the closer you get to testing as you start noticing every physical symptom and try and work out whether it's a sign of anything.  Hope the clinic was able to reassure you today.  I've never had that but I think you can get some bleeding after IUI.
  
Jenny - fantastic news about seeing beanies heartbeat - how wonderful. x

Jo - sending you lots of best wishes for your testing today.  I really hope it's a good outcome.  

Rachelbw- I hope the clinic was able to reassure you about the cyclogest - I'm sure it hasn't done any harm.  Good luck for your 2ww - nearly there!

Auntie M - good luck with the sniffing -I've never had to do it so can't offer any advice.

Miss marple - I think CRGH is good and I like that they don't just do the treatment that you want.  It really feels that they do the treatment that will give you the best chance, which is what we all want.  I know that Mr Serhal really  knows his stuff but he can be a bit abrupt, so I would suggest making an appointmet with one of the others.  I like Dr Abramov, and I've never seen Dr Saab but have read lots of good things about him.  Good luck x

Hello to EBC, Vicks, mrs cc, Elvie, gelatogir, Livityl and everyone else.

AFM my GIFT cylce was changed to IUI as I only had 2 good sized follicles - which was disappointing as I'd always responded better than that in the past.  Anyway I had my IUI on Wednesday so I've got my fingers crossed and trying to stay calm on my 2ww.  The thing that I'm worried about is that they missed my ovulation.  I had a scan on Sunday and had blood tests, and on the basis of that Mr Serhal, who was on duty,said to have the pregnyl at midnight on Monday with IUI on Wendesay afternoon.  On Monday I think I had my own surge as around lunchtime my mucus changed.  I phoned the clinic to check but the nurse didn't call back until after 6 so she just said she would check on Tuesday morrning and to take hte trigger at midnight.  So she checked with Mr Serhal on Tuesday morning and he said he wasn't worried about my ovulating and to go ahead with IUI on Wednesday.  I'm trying to tell myself that he knows what he's doing and I do trust that, but I thought you ovulated 36 hours after the trigger, even if I hadn't had my own surge, which would mean I had ovulatd by noon on Wednesday, and I didn't have the IUI until 1pm!

Hope everyone had a good weekend - I'm heading out to the sunshine!

Luce x


----------



## sweetdreams73

Luce - Congratulations on being PUPO          . Hope 2ww goes quick for you    .  As far as timing, I am sure your timming is just fine.      I am sure I had a surge on the Sunday evening as my discharge changed and when I did an ovulation test on the Monday morning I definitely had, then had my trigger and IUI late on Monday afternoon, and I was worried that they had missed my ovulation and had got the timing all wrong, but it resulted in a BFP.  Try not to worry Mr Serhal really does know his stuff and follie and sperm have a way of meeting up regardless of whether one gets there slightly before the other one, I am sure everything is just fine and perfect timing.        for a lovely BFP for you in two weeks time xxxx

Jo - hope you are ok? have you tested today? xxxx


----------



## EBC

Bobo- I agree with the others, even with the HyCoSy and smear, you may have a bit of browny discharge, dont stress if you can, and wait and see if it changes to red blood.


----------



## BoBo2005

Thank you, all for your posts regarding my early morning post.

I tried to call but says closed, but thought they were open at the weekend,? going wait and see what happens the next time i go bathroom, I'm going try stay calm and positive, DH says wait and see next time you go and as you ladies have said just probably from the actual thing they put in and may have scraped or something.Its just my first time and a Little more anxious and scared.
Thank you  

*Luce* fab you are PUPO and hope 2ww goes ok for you as well. heres to us being BFP in 2ww well less for you now, enjoy the sunshine.       
*JO*, hope you OK and all went fine today.  
*Dolphin*, i must read wrong thought you were going in last week silly me but wish you all the best when you you in April    
*Louise* hoping all be OK for you hunnie and next tx is your turn  

Love to all sorry not many personals, got cramp pains and weird pains again too


----------



## jo_11

Hey girls,

Thank you so much for all your good luck messages. If the power of positive thought worked then maybe the outcome would've been different. Unfortunately though it's a BFN from me. 

Jo
x


----------



## BoBo2005

just quick reponse to jo, JO im so so so sory to hear this news...sending many     thinking of you xx


----------



## dolphin17

*Jo* So very sorry you didn't get your bfp this time  sending you lots of   xxx


----------



## elvie

Sorry to hear this Jo. 
Lx


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

Jo - thinking of you.  Hope the weekend isn't too painful.

BoBo - I am sure that the spotting muct just be from the poking and prodding from the IUI procedure.  I would not worry unless I saw fresh blood.  Please try to relax... Cramps and pains are quite common too.  Are you taking cyclogest?  I found that gave me pains.

Luce - there has been a lot of IUI lately - strange that so many of us are not responding well!  I was worried about my timings too, but just tried to trust the clinic - I know its difficult though when you are so desperate for everything to work out.  Here's to the 2ww and enjoy the sunshine.

Thank you to everyone else for your messages - it makes a difference.

Planning to contact the clinic on Monday to book follow up.  Have spent quite a while discussing next options with DH.  Don;t think I am quite ready to give up on my eggs yet, so maybe one more try before we move on the DE.  Considering treatment abroad though - liking the idea of at least getting some sunshine along with my daily injections!  

Louise x


----------



## sweetdreams73

Bobo - they are open at weekends, you need to call them on the mobile telephone number which is the (emergency telephone) number.  Hope your bleed has stopped, try not to worry as the other girls and me have said some women do bleed after IUI xxxxx   

Jo - I am so so sorry hon for your sad news, thinking of you and sending lots of     

Louise - hope you get your follow up apt and then have a plan for future cycles xxxx hope all goes well     

hello to everyone else,      going for a walk with DH now before the sun goes in as I keep falling asleep so thought the fresh air might wake me up a bit  ... enjoy your weekends

lots of love
jennyxx


----------



## rachelbw

Jo i am so sorry hun     there are no words that can make you feel better i know hope you and your dh take time out to grieve   good luck in your next treatment   

BoBo-hope your ok hun and you are calm now as the girls said its probably from the procedure  

hello to all hope your all ok dolphin jenny louise elvie Mrs cc  EBC  kate  to you all 

Clinic rand said no worries about cyclogest and that tummy pain was normal so feel a bit better now 

good luck to you all 

Rachelbw


----------



## BoBo2005

HI Louise, jenny and Rachel, yep i must be just panicing at any tiny thing. I rang back and realised if i kept listening you get the emergency number. So so far its gone clear and not seen another brown spot and hope i don't again   
DH said i panic too much and my mum said don't fret, so just me being anxious i guess. SO thank you ladies and to you all on here....      

_*Jenny*_, hope you enjoyed your little walk out with DH .,, i can't believe it just started to do some watery snow and now stopped now sun trying to say hi again"! enjoy the rest of your weekend sweetie     e xxx

*Rachel*, glad clinic called you and so glad you feel bit better now, it's just that reassurance i think that helps us get through our tx whether it be from the clinic or from all the ladies on here.  

*Louise,* all the best for your follow up appointment and glad you and DH have decided what you would like to do next.     i asked about the cyclogest and was told by the lady who did my iui that i didn't need to take it as i was just having the clomid iui and to continue with aspirin and the folic acid.( I did call back when i got home yesterday and spoke to a nurse , just for extra reassurance and she said nope didn't need to take it .)



xxxjoanna


----------



## vicks67

Just popping on to send my thoughts to Jo, I know it feels really crap, hang on in there, it gets better and eventually you will get there, thinking of you and C, Vicky


----------



## livity k

Jo 
I'm so sorry to hear your news,  , am thinking of you.

Kate x


----------



## kdb

Jo   Keep that PMA going for next time, sweetpea - it *will *work xoxo


----------



## luce87

I'm so sorry Jo - it's an awful time.  Sending you lots of best wishes.  Take good care of yourself  

Luce x


----------



## rachelbw

hello ladies 

JO    

Bobo hope your ok today hun   

Louise good luck with your follow up tomorrow   

Hello to everyone else hope you are all ok xx

Just a quick question why does our clinic say to wait 16dpt to test and others say 14 its very confusing as cant see why ours should be different  is bad enough already why is it longer with us  

hope everyone is having a lovely and relaxing sunday   

Rachelbw


----------



## AuntieM

Hello ladies

Elvie - I am on CD 25 and due to take last primulot tonight. Still no real side effects, bit hot during night but thats it. When do you stop taking your tablets? 

Bobo - hope you are relaxing today honey.

Jo - so sorry this is not the one, keep positive honey.  

Louise - good to hear you are booking your follow up soon and I too like the idea of combining holiday and tx.  

Rachel - not sure why they say test 16dpt - my old clinic was 14dpt. mind you I did get a bfn on 14dpt then bfp on 15dpt on my last cycle so maybe they think its just more reliable?

AFM - Day 5 of sniffing and all ok apart from bit of night sweat last night. Just waiting for AF now over next 4 days or so. May be asking for an AF chant from you girls as she can be a little unreliable at times!! the nasty old    

Auntiem.x


----------



## 24hours

jo, so so so sorry    
but please don't desist. I had 3 IUI and only one worked (almost, because it ended in mc) but you know the chances (and prices) are a bit under IVF, so let's hope it works next time.  i'll be    .
   for everyone!


----------



## elvie

OOh Auntie M we are pretty much in line as I took my last one yesterday (am on CD 26 today)! My only side effect was the same as yours - good practice for the menopause. It is strange for me as I'm normally freezing even in bed. 
Now we are going to have to wonder when AF will come. Do you think we'll feel grumpier/ have more side effects without the Primolut? 

Rachel.....I am really bad with testing early so it might be best to ignore me but 16 days post transfer is very conservative isn't it. Especially if they were 5 day blasts - it'd take you to 21days post conception. 
I think it depends on what kind of person you are. If you test early it might be a false negative or be an early positive which then turns into a very early miscarriage. If you wait you might get a more accurate result. But some of us just can't wait that long! I can't and I accept that if I test early it might be a bit unreliable. I tested at 7dpt (5 day blasts though) on my fresh cycle and the hpt lines got darker each day until by the third I figured it was fair to accept it was a bfp. Tested early on FET 1 too and got a bfp but that ended in mc later. I don't regret testing early at all! 

Hi to everyone else. Hope you had lovely weekends.


----------



## rachelbw

Thanks for your replies ladies i have been testing all week as i cant help it there is no faint line at all thats what i have been waiting for i am 14dpt on wed so will test then and then will test 16dpt. I then have to come to terms that i will never make my dh a dad we looked at our finances and we just can not afford another go as will have to use donor eggs this time as mine are useless anyway enough of feeling sorry for myself   AuntieM you have given me a bit hope though from your story and elvie mine were 2 day transfers not blasts so fingers crossed   

hello again to everyone 

Rachelbw


----------



## dolphin17

Rachel hunni - Please try keep PMA for few more days    We are only on Sunday - things change lovely!    And most people would tell you to step away from those pee sticks!!!  It's so hard trying to keep sane on the 2ww (or 2 and a half week wait if you're at CRGH!) we are all willing you a bfp and only start to worry about your next option when you might have to

Lots of love michele xxx


----------



## BoBo2005

hi everone

AFM, my family came to visit yesterday for the day as the live 2 hours away, so was so nice to see them and really needed a mummy hug, they've been great. So other than feeling sad that they have gone, I'm feeling very uncomfortable, my stomach is so bloated, and pains that really hurt in the from and sometimes side, i haven't been sleeping more that a few hours each night, so i havent gone to work today and not sure about tomorrow or rest of week. 
I need to keep lying down or putting feet up. Am a little calmer and not so anxious and trying to keep smiling being positive         


Rachel sweetie wait till Wednesday, wishing you and praying for a bfp for you  and please don't look at the tests again till Wednesday         

Auntie M doing a dance for AF, as per your request not a chant but a dance!. xxx    

hi to everyone  else,


----------



## miss-marple

Hi Everyone.

Sorry I have not replied before but I was working over the weekend.

I would like to say thank you for your warm welcome and all your advice and support.  I have phoned the clinic today and asked to speak to Dr Saab.  He is away today and will ring me back tomorrow.  I met him a couple of times; he did my first IUI and did one of my scans on the next one.  I thought he was very good and also easy to talk to.  He took a lot of time to explain things to me.  So I am going to see what happens tomorrow.  I hope that they will be willing to treat me as from what I have read on the forum some of you have been in the same sort of situation as me and still got BFPs.

Anyway thanks again, and I will keep you updated.
Patricia x


----------



## molly097

Elvie - good to see your back on the treatment cycle, wishing you all the best. The success rates are really very good with CRGH, although I think what you read on **** differs. After my ICSI a couple months ago I had 60% chance with one and 70% with two embryos. It worked first time but unfortunately I had a miscarriage. 

I am hoping to start the FET bandwaggon on my next period. Is there anyone else doing the FET route at the mo? Mine is going to be medicated. 

Mol x


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

Molly - good to see you back on the thread.  Don;t think there is anyone around having FET at the moment - think Vicky was the last one back in December

Bobo - glad you are feeling a bit more relaxed today, even if you are still suffering from that horrid pain, and you enjoyed time with your family

Rachel - STEP BACK from the sticks!  Its still early days.

Hello to everyone else.

AFM  - have booked follow up for early March with Dr Serhal.  Wasn;t sure who to see now Dr R has left but thought may as well go to the top!  I don't think the follow up will be particularly positive though, so am pretty much decided that I am going to go to a clinic that is better with poor responders next time.  Planning to have a two month break that start again - patience is not one of my virtues!

Louise xx


----------



## elvie

Hi Molly - good to see you on here too! 
Sorry to hear about the m/c. 
Here's hoping for a nice BFP next time that sticks. 

Interesting that they were so individualised with the chances. How do they do that? Do they look at age/ causes of infertility etc? I'm also interested that the difference between 1 and 2 embryos was 10% and not more. I have to say we are hoping to do an elective single embryo transfer assuming there is one good quality one and we get to blastocyst. 
Is anyone else thinking of doing this?


----------



## Mrs.CC

Morning girls,

Molly ~ Hi hon, good to see you on here again. Hope you're ok.....not long and you'll be on the rollercoaster again!!

Rachel ~ PMA hon.....it can all change in a matter of days. When I wanted to test early my hubby was having none of it and just kept saying they give you a test date for a reason...and I hate to say it but he's right. My fingers are crossed for you.

Louise ~ Good luck with your follow up, i hope you get the answers you're looking for and come to a decision that's right for you both.

Jo ~ I'm so so sorry hon, hope your ok and you're looking after each other....not an easy time I know. I'm thinking of you.

Hi to everyone else.

Well we went to the baby show on sat......I was so dissapointed!! It wasn't as big as I thought it would be and just generally wasn't that great. I could be of that opinion because I think they had every single pram under the sun there but only about 3 twin prams!!.....annoying. The one I'm looking at getting wasn't there and I was hoping to have a look at it. Got a good deal on sterilser, bottles etc and we got 2 lovely moses baskets. Now i'm desperate to go up to kiddicare and have a good look round cos they stock absolutely everything!
Had our boiler changed over the weekend so went down to my mums sunday and stayed there the night...it was far too cold to stay here with no heating. It seems like we've had cold weather forever now, I just want it to warm up a bit.

Love to all
CC.x


----------



## vicks67

Hi Molly, I had a FET in November, natural, and am currently 16weeks pregnant with blastoboy! Livity is also planning FET, but not til May I think.

Louise-Good Luck with your appointment with Mr Serhal, I think he will probably be quite frank, he's not very touchy feely! Good to have a back up plan. 

Jo-hope you're beginning to feel a bit better!

Rachel_ i agree with everything said about the sticks, good luck for OTD!The reason for the 16days post is because when they check your HCG at that time they usually get a definitive result which means that you dont have to keep going back and paying for extra tests to see if it is doubling or not.

miss marple-good luck with Dr Saab, he is lovely!

Bobo-glad you're feeling a bit better, relaxing sounds good!

Mrs CC-wheres kiddicare? sorry show was a bit disppointing!

Hi to Kate, Vm, 24hours and everyone else

AFM-had a scan yesterday at 16weeks, just because i was a late booker at UCLH and all my other scans were private. It was just as well as was beginning to get anxious again and burst into tears on student midwife when she wouldn't try and listen to baby's heart! anyway all is well and blasto boy is definitely a boy! For those that have been on the thread for a while, I met missT today for a coffee. She's having a farily torrid time but keeping up with your news and sends you all her best wishes!
Vicky


----------



## Mrs.CC

Vicks ~ Glad all was well with your scan.....lucky you to know what you're having. I'm so desperate to find out, my 20wk scan isn't til 10th march. Mark wont let me have a private one, he wants it to be a suprise just a little longer!!
Kiddicare is a massive 3 floored place in perterborough that sells everything that you need for babies!! They have every double pram that there is so that's why we are going....can't find anywhere in london that sells the one we want!! Also when you start looking on the internet for things, they are by far the cheapest place. You can just order online, but I want to check everything out before we buy it!!

Nice you met misst for a cuppa, hope she's doing ok.

CC.x


----------



## sweetdreams73

hello lovely ladies

Vicks - congratulations on it being a little boy  how lovely and exciting, glad all went great with scan,  xxx

Mrs CC - Hope you find the pram you want, how annoying that its so hard to get hold of one for twins... hope you can get your home nice and warm and cosy again real soon xx

Louise – Glad you have a follow up appointment now sorted, Mr Serhal is lovely, and will also be very honest with you too, not messing around tells you how it is… hope it all goes well and he is positive about your next cycle reiki
Hello lovely ladies

Bobo – sorry to hear your not feeling well, hope that’s all preggie symptoms       2ww going quick for you     

mummy - hope 2ww going quick for you too      

AuntieM –      that all goes great with your cycle and sniffing isn’t too horrible hugs

Molly –     that all goes well with your FET cycle

Rachel -       that when you test on OTD Wednesday you get a BFP xxx

hello to kdb, dolphin, kate, missti, 24hours, vm, maimi, rex, missmarple, jo elvie, luce and everyone else lots of    

AFM - I am feeling a lot better than I was (hoping thats not a bad sign) as when I was feeling queasy all the time and off my food was reassuring that all well with pregnancy, now I cant stop eating, feel like I am eating for three not two... Trying to wish the days away until our 2nd scan at 8+3 seems like a year away 5th March, but hope it will come around soon.... just hoping "beanie" has grown and is as should be... wasnt too impressed with Dr who did our last scan as think she should of just said nothing about size of Beanie as she was quite negative and its worried me terribly, hope we get another Dr who will be more reassuring that all is ok    .  Must admit, not sure how well trained the docs are at CRGH in doing scans once a pregnancy has commenced as that Dr at my last scan didnt seem very confident with what she was doing . It still hasn't sunk it yet, think at next scan hopefully it will then when I hear that all is well and growing as should be... 

lots of love
jenny xxxx


----------



## AuntieM

ladies

Bobo - thanks for the AF dance - it hasnt worked yet but is only 2nd day after finishing primulot and they estimate 2-4 days so we'll see - might come back to you for another soon.....hope you are resting up well and nice and relaxed.  

Elvie - how are you? any sign of AF? 

Molly - hi - sending you lots of     for your cycle.   this is the one for you. this is my first cycle back after a m/mc in Nov - lets   this is the one for us both hun.

Rachelbw - hope youve stayed away from those sticks last few days (easier said than done tho)  .

sweetdreams - thanks for your words   try and stay relaxed and enjoy your appetite!!

afm - waiting for AF now so can have my baseline scan and start stims. Feeling positive (today!) and hoping I get to EC ok. lots of big numbers of eggs being collected around the site and hope I get an ok number as I may be a poor responder due to low AMH but must keep thinking that we are all different and it only takes 1 eggie!

AuntieM.x


----------



## molly097

Thanks all for your good wishes. I'm not sure Im fully back on the thread as I still have a few more weeks to go until AF gets here and that' another hurdle for me as it will be first natural period since the D&C   The one I just had was medicated. 

Mrs CC, all sounds terribly exciting for you baby shopping and everything. 

You too Jenny - I'd love the excuse to eat lots!

Vicks - only hope I can follow in your footsteps. 

Louise glad that your seing Dr Serhal and hope he can give you some answers. He is actually my consultant but as Dr A has pretty much done everything for me and is pretty confident that its gonna work out ok for me, I havent even bothered to follow up with Dr Serhal. 

Elvie - I think you can only look at the general stats until you start the treatment cycle, but it is once the ec collection and icsi happened that they gave me more decisive figures. As is normal they strongly urge you go for one, but in my case they really pushed given my age, OHSS, plenty of good eggs and the fact it was my first go. In hindsight I would have ended up in hospital had I gone for two, but then again I still may have one in the oven, who knows. What I can say is that Im pretty sure Ill go for two this time, given everything I have been through and the fact with a FET I wont have OHSS. 

Auntie M - hoping your right  

Mol x


----------



## EBC

Cheeky question: Can you still have sex while taking Primolut and then with the stimming injections??


----------



## Peabold

Hello all, I wonder if I might be a little 'premature' and join you.

I've taken the plunge and made an initial appt with CRGH after being a little messed about by my current clinic.

I requested a brochure/price list a week and a half ago and it's still not arrived.  Called again and they told me to wait another few days.  I'M SO FED UP HAVING TO WAIT FOR EVERYTHING!  And relax ...!      

Would anyone be able to give me a ballpark for OEIVF (- drugs, of course) with donor sperm at CRGH?  I'd just like to know what the damage is likely to be so I can start planning finances/moving savings etc.

I haven't read through the whole thread, but will do when I get the chance.

Good luck to everyone and looking forward to 'meeting' you all.

Thanks
PB


----------



## elvie

Welcome Peabold! 

Molly - just curious - how old are you? I guess they do the % based on embryo quality then? 
When I had my last cycle of fresh there was much less emphasis on single embryo transfers (it was five years ago) so it's interesting to hear how much things have changed.


----------



## Mrs.CC

Bugger.....I've done this post once and lost it.....so annoying!!!

Peabold ~ Hello and welcome.
I'm not sure how much help this will be, but thought I would let you know how much my tx cost. I had IVF with ICSI and my whole tx cost us around £1000. This includes a number of tests etc that CRGH do before commensing with tx (they are very thorough) and all of the drugs. I got my drugs from Healthcare at Home....don't get drugs from CRGH, I saved around £15000. Also our tx worked first time, I'm now 18 wks pg with twins, so I had to stay on 2 of the drugs til I was 12wks pg. This of course adds up plus the 2 scans I had once I was pg...these are £150 each. Obviously by this point you don't care how much you're spending!! ICSI adds around £1000 to the cost of IVF so I know my costs aren't that accurate for you, but it might help. I'm sure some of the girls that have had the same tx as you will be having will be on shortly to let you know how they got on. Good luck with it all.

Jenny ~ I'm sure you're little beanie is fine hon...try not to worry. It amazes me how bad the bedside manner of some of these sonographers is. They must know how anxious we are at these early scans...especially after going through tx!! Each scan you have it sinks in a little bit more.
Don't worry the excesive eating stops around 12wks...well it did for me. I was always so hungry, even waking up in the middle of the night starving and had to go and make some toast!! I'm eating a normal amount now, although a lot of things I shouldn't be. I have an extreame liking for cheese and tom toasties at the moment....yummy!!

CC.x


----------



## Peabold

Thanks for your reply CC.  Sorry, did you mean £1,000 or £10,000?!

Congrats on your pg!  I hope it's enjoyable and uneventful.    

PB


----------



## Mrs.CC

Ha ha.....yeah sorry meant 10k....didn't check my post!!

CC.x


----------



## rachelbw

hello ladies

Well dont my test today 14dpt 2td and its a bfn again i know our clinic say test 16dpt but i know that at 14 days even with late implanters by day 14 there should be enough pg hormone to have a faint line so i know it is over    we have looked at our finances and just can not afford another go and dh is wont let us get a bank loan as we are in enough debt as it is siily man so now have to try and accept that i am not going to have a baby unless we win the lotto that is so will bebying a ticket every week. CRGH wont treat me again anyway as poor resonder 

peabold we did not have DS but our treatment was about 7k-8k with icsi good luck 

well thank you ladies for all your support and good luck to everyone hope we see some Bfp soon and to jenny mrs cc and vicky good luck with your babies 

Rachelbw


----------



## 24hours

peabold, welcome to FF. I've posted some docs online about the costs of my treatment, wich may be similar to yours (you have no signature to check, but i did IVF with donor). PM me if you don't understand something. you can download them here:

File 1:
File Name: INFOSPERMFREEZE1.doc
File Size: 21 KB
Download Link: http://www.sendspace.com/file/e85qcv
Delete File Link: http://www.sendspace.com/delete/e85qcv/c5109f2464dc46182342dc9cdc08ee15

File 2:
File Name: costs.xls
File Size: 25 KB
Download Link: http://www.sendspace.com/file/fbt7sh
Delete File Link: http://www.sendspace.com/delete/fbt7sh/ec5b9e2448607aa43977ce2f43199ff5

and delete them afterwards, please.

rachel, very sorry   . maybe you can try again at some point   .

ECB, of couse you can have sex!!! actually, i found it even better...

vicks, a boy!!! is there any girl being done at CHGR congrats hun. please call me if you go baby-shopping to the centre. MissCC, the same for you!

Jenny, fingers crossed everything goes right!   

Louise, I hope you can try again. 

Elvie, they have general stats in their web site, but molly is right: the correct ones will be given to you just before ET.

Rachelbw, Bobo, fingers crossed for you

Molly, AuntieM, miss-marple, good luck with tx. how exciting!

rest of the girls, we are so many now it's impossible to say something to everyone, but    for all of you.

I'll have a 4D scan next week! i'm so excited about seing our baby's face .


----------



## BoBo2005

Morning all,

Welcome *peabold* to the thread, everyone is great on here , so we are all here for you as well    good luck with your tx

*Rachel* I'm saddened to read your message this morning, you still have two more days to day 16 , Ive read before that some ladies tested on 14 were bfn but 16 bfp       take care of yourself i know easier said than done as you feeling so terribly upset and DH too, but please don't give up hope, we are all here for you     

*Jenny*, aaah you 7 weeks now, wicked, so you eating for 3! well if youhungry eat small portions regularly i read and lots of juice and water. I'm sure your next scan will go fine and beanie will be OK . So enjoy hunnie, any cravings for you like Mrs CC and the toasties xxx    

*24hours,* fantastic wow a 4d scan that is so going to be emotional seeing your babies face wow  

*Vicks*, fantastic a boy wooo hooo so happy for your and many congrats to you and dh  

*AuntieM*, here's another dance for your AF   

*Mrs CC * , glad you OK and shame the baby show wasn't as good as u thought, enjoy kiddicare land! and max that card,  

AFM, well I'm still off work now on day 6 after DIUI (11days to go) and I'm feeling little better than i have done, for the past days. But still got pains in my stomach that come and go but stay and are uncomfortable, haven't left the house for days, feel like a hermit. Proudly gone down from 4-6 teas a day to 1-2 cups a day. Also drinking nearly 1.5l-2l a day of water.... DH been great, I'm not lifting or picking things up of the floors that i shouldnt ( heavy things) so I'm hoping this all helps as got 11 days to test. (Just wanted say so diguisted with these chat shows on daytime tv, pg teenagers no care in the world disgust me!)

HI to elvie, missmarple, molly, dolphin, kdb and to all you lovely ladies,  Love xxx


----------



## sweetdreams73

Hello lovely ladies

Bobo - hope you start feeling better soon         its all good preggie symptoms, I got cramping all through my 2ww and still get them a bit now... xx

24hours - wow a 4D scan next week how exciting to be able to see your little boy so clearly, how wonderful, enjoy and hope you get some great pictures of him xxx

Mrs CC - thanks, yep think some people bedsite manner is a little to be desired, sure I will start to become more relaxed as more time goes by.. You have an excuse your eating for three    I am not! going to be big as a house if I am not careful, although do feel better that I am now feeling well enough to stomach food again, hope the nausea stays away now.  Did you get much nausea and did you actually start throwing up?  xxx

Rachel - so so sorry to hear you sad news sending you lots of love and     .  Really hope you will get a chance to try again  xxxx

Peabold - welcome to a great thread with lovely girls, hope CRGH brings your dreams come true   , they did for us, think they are a great clinic, we are very lucky as got a BFP after three IUI's with donor sperm as very fortunately nothing wrong with me just DH. Wishing you all the very best and      it all goes great for you

Elvie -     all goes well

AuntieM -     that AF behaves and scan great and you can start stimm

Lots of      to everyone else
xxxxxxxx


----------



## elvie

Rachel - so sorry to hear this. I hope you come into some money and get to try again. Have you already been down the NHS route?

Auntie M - any sign of AF. Mine arrived this morning (day 29) so not bad. Appointment for the scan tomorrow...
Hope yours arrives soon too.


----------



## Mrs.CC

Hi girls,

Rachel ~ I'm so so sorry hon. Unfortunatley my hubby would be the same about the money side of things, but I'm a firm believer in "you never know what's round the corner". Money wise and in general. Take care of each other and give yourself time to get over this.x

Jenny ~ I did have a lot of nausea but no sickness. I just found i didn't fancy proper food, one minute I fancied something then when it was infront of me i'd have a couple of mouthfuls and go off it!! I'm also finding even now that I'm cooking something and really enjoying it so cook it the next week and don't like it at all....weird!! I do think I could eat pizza Express everyday though...that I will never go off of!!

Bobo ~ I'm sorry you have bad cramps but hope this is a good sign in disguise!!

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all ok.

Love to all
CC.x


----------



## Lovejoyslady

Hi ladies - sorry I don't post here very often, but always read what is going on. 

I hope you don't mind me asking for your thoughts/advice. 

After EC on Monday I have 9 embies - dividing well and look good quality. There is a small possibility that ET will be tomorrow but clinic said they would like to take them to Blast so more likely the weekend. I can't believe we have got this far. But now worrying about choice of putting 1 or 2 blasts back (if it gets that far). Been reading One at a Time website which has scared me stupid. I think they will push me for one as first cycle, my age etc. But read any extra blasts would not freeze well. Welcome any advice or thoughts from those of you at CRGH.

Mrs CC - I know you are expecting twins? Did you have two blasts?  

xx


----------



## Mrs.CC

Lovejoyslady ~ Hi, Firstly congrats on your great number of embies and getting this far...that's fantastic. I only had 3 eggs that fertilised and 2 made it. Mine were 3 day transfers and I had both put back in. This was our first go and our thoughts were, lets give ourselves the best possible chance of having a baby. Having twins didn't scare me at all but I didn't read anything about one at a time! I remember thinking that if 2 stick then I'll be really happy but that will be a bonus,  I was just praying that at least 1 would stick.
I'm 32 and to be honest they didn't really talk to me about how many to put back in, they just went through a couple of things when we signed the forms regarding having 2 put back in, but my mind was made up.
Good luck with it all, and let us know what you decide.

CC.x


----------



## jo_11

Hey girls,

Just a quick one from me.  Thanks for all your messages of support.

Rachel:  So sorry to hear it's a BFP but as someone (Bobo?) said, it's definitely worth testing on 16 dpd... knowing you and those pee sticks I'm sure you're still testing anyway   

Lovejoyslady:  Up to you re SET or not but just a quick story from a friend of mine... she had two blasts through CRGH and one of these split; she's now expecting triplets    

Peabold:  Welcome; I hope you get your brochure... I remember mine took ages to come, so I ordered another and they both came at once, doh!

Mrs CC:  Glad things continue to go well with your pregnancy; you must be itching to know what you've go there!  Have you done the ring test?  It's a bit of fun but everyone I've done it on it's worked on... just get your wedding ring on a bit of cotton and hold it steadily over where the little 'uns are... round in a circle for a girl, backwards and forward for a boy.  Try it above yours and Mark's head - strange but it works!

Elvie and Miss Marple:  Good luck with the start of your tx.

Vicks:  A boy, how lovely!!  I'm really pleased for you!  Quick question for you, on a medical point... I went to visit my Mum in hospital a couple of days after the IUI and was told the ward was closed due to some virus but that I could visit my Mum as she didn't have it.  I asked if they were sure, and pointed out that I'd had fertility tx and they said I'd be perfectly safe.  Turns out the virus was the norovirus and I had it about a day and a half after the visit, for about 6 hours.  D'you think I'd have some recourse to the NHS about this, i.e. do you think it would potentially have an adverse effect on tx?

Bobo:  Hope you're feeling a bit better.

24hrs:  The 4D scan will be fantastic; look forward to seeing a still at our next meet up.  DH's sister had one done and gave the still to their Mum Dad for Christmas; it was an emotional moment 

Molly:  Glad to hear you're back in the tx saddle; the FET will certainly be gentler than your last ride, and I seem to remember they were excellent quality, so best of luck with that.  I think Kate's having her FET around May time.

Kate:  That's right isn't it?  Are you and Chris off on holiday soon??

Auntie M:  Hope AF comes soon.

Louise:  Yes, we decided to follow-up with Mr Serhal seeing as Ranieri's left.  We're going next Tuesday.  I'm a bit scared by the comments about him telling it how it is, yikes!  I'll have to try not to fall apart like I usually do in those appointments.

Hi to anyone I've missed... there's so many of us now!  Hope all's well.

So, AFM, yes, still a bit down about our BFN but already looking forward to what's next... given the loud ticking of my clock I'd like to go again asap but realise I need some time to get over the trauma of the meds I had with the last cycle.  I just knew my lining wasn't thick enough and that's been borne out by the fact AF only stuck around for 3 days this month.  Bloomin' clomid     I won't be going on that again.  I just hope we can have tx again at CRGH seeing as I responded so badly to max drugs.    Went to dinner with some friends on Sat; she's just announced she's 3 months with her second child... I said that we were hoping this month but unfortunately it wasn't to be... her comment that it must be difficult for me knowing I've only got limited time really hurt.  

Anyway, enough of my moaning!  

Jo
x


----------



## jo_11

Just laughing that I'd started my message saying "Just a quick one from me"   

P.S.  Forgot to mention Jenny!  Glad everything's going well with your bean... and you know what everyone's thoughts about that   doctor in the leather coat are!!


----------



## vicks67

HI, Rachel so sorry to hear about BFN. Its os unfair to have to make these sort of decisions based on finances. We also had to go into debt to afford treatment, luckily we were able to take a mortgage break which helped. My feeling was that I could pay off debt leter but wouldn't be able to have a child. Having said that if you were thinking of donor eggs then the time constraint is off a bit and there maybe time to save. Good luck with whatever you decide.

Jo-If you were only unwell for 6h , it doesn't sound very like noro which usually lasts for longer. Having said that providing you kept yourself hydrated you should have been ok. The only caveat being if you had a high temperature which could have affected things. Glad you're looking forward to further treatment. Your AMH and stuff was ok wasn't it? Did you have an ovarian stimulation test before this treatment?

Peabold-welcome!
lovejoyslady-the chances of blasts succeeding is much better than with other stages, so I would let them advise you based on your circumstances. I can't see why any other blasts wouldn't freeze though.

Hi to everyone else, watching americas next top model! must go!
Vicky


----------



## livity k

HI All, 
Just a quickie , 

Rachel- big hugs- 

I'm going for May FET- so see you then Molly!

Lovejoys lady- although I haven't got preg- prob immune issues-we have had 4 blasts defrost absolutely fine, 

Love to all, 

kate x


----------



## Peabold

Hello everyone, thanks for your welcome.

And thanks 24 for the very detailed spreadsheet!  Brochure still not arrived today, so pleased that I can start to work out some finances.  Just feel like I need to be doing something while I wait for my appt!  (I have deleted the links).  Best of luck with your scan - how exciting!!


----------



## AuntieM

Evening lovely ladies,

rachelbw - sorry to hear its still bfn honey.  

bobo - thanks for your 2nd dance! AF still absent but have few twinges so hopefully thats her arriving. sounds like you are taking things easy - dont get too stressed at day time telly tho!!  

peabold - welcome and yes my brochure took ages to come too, I chased them up and then 2 arrived on same day. grrr. Our Donor IVf is looking at coming in at around £7000 if we go to blastocyst, this includes donor sperm and drugs. good luck with your tx  

elvie - no AF yet, grrr. Good luck with your scan tomorrow hun.

jo - i know what you mean about clomid. I had 6 DIUI on the stuff and lining was always bit on thin side. Sorry about friends comment - it always astounds me what comes out of some peoples mouths - must bypass the brain and sensitivity filters I guess! loads and loads of     for your next steps. x

EBC - hows it going with you? 

AFM - no AF yet but have few twinges so hoping on its way. Took delivery of drugs today at work - no-one warned me it would come in such a massive box!! 
Bit of struggle on the tube but safely in fridge and under bed till I start stims (hoping this is v soon)

AuntieM.x


----------



## Lovejoyslady

thanks to everyone for advice on Blasts. going to try not to worry just yet, and be guided by the clinic. for every scare story there is also a positive one. 

i think i must have read something wrong about Blasts freezing poorly. reassured that this is not the case. 

best wishes to you all 

xx


----------



## BoBo2005

HI all you lovely ladies,  

AuntieM ,any signs of naughty witch AF so you can start stimming.    

Jenny, all will be ok sweetie, don’t worry and stress yourself if you not feeling so sick or nausea isn’t so bad, pregnancy effects everyone differently so take it easy and you will be ok, which dr did you see was it the lady in black leather coat, or the one youngish, longs curly brown hair she ( she did my iui and i wasn’t that impressed by her)... I’m sure we can ask for different drs surely we are paying after all.... take it easy darling and all be ok 
         

Lovejoy, that’s  great news on the number of embies, good luck      

Rachel, Elvie, 24hours,Vicks, CC, and all of you lots of         

AFM-  Going to try and venture out today been nearly a week in doors, can’t take much more of talking to myself and watching daytime crappy TV or movie! DH said take it easy you might feel better but slowly does it. So we see may drop in on a friend for an hour, she has been through 3 ivfs and haven't worked, so she understands and is a shoulder to cry on well we both do and helped me a lot.      Pains in stomach are easing now too xxx Will go back to work on Monday and try and do less hours each day we see what happens then boss been great said when you ready you come back and we work around you            
 

lots of love,


----------



## EBC

Hi all, 

Havent posted as no news really, but have been reading. No personals now, waiting for dh to come home and we can eat. 

AFM, AF arriving as we speak so Primolut 14 days away....woop woop!!!


----------



## AuntieM

Hello lovely ladies,

Bobo - did you make it out today? sounds like you are chillaxing well honey. It does help if you have friends who have been through tx doesnt it? I met an old workmate last wk who has a DS through ICSI and it was so nice to talk the talk without people having blank faces! She also advised me I was sniffing correctly   and found out that she "loved" injecting herself!!  

EBC - you'll be back and cycling in no time honey - did you get the results of your tests?

rachel - hope you are ok  

sweetdreams - hope you are doing well and making most of your appetite!

Bit of a me post today - still no AF - spoke to nurse at crgh today who said it is not unusual for it to be late ( and have read lots of similar stories on FF) but just want things to start moving now. I have to call them on Mon if still no signs and they will scan me to see what's occuring up there! Trying to stay calm but not easy! Have lovely weekend planned with old friends who know all about tx so no need to make up excuses for no drinking and hoping people dont mention babies..

Auntiem.x


----------



## MissTI

Hi ladies, 

Just bookmarking, hope you are all well...
x


----------



## EBC

AuntieM said:


> EBC - you'll be back and cycling in no time honey - did you get the results of your tests?
> Auntiem.x


Thanks AuntieM - No results yet, they said three weeks, so two more to go. I look forward to reading more from you. I was set to go for my down-regging but now worried with your no AF show?!?! I'm sure it will be this weekend though. What happens next? Scan then what will you take next? Which injections? xx


----------



## Lovejoyslady

Just to let you know that we decided to go for two in the end. Am now officially PUPO with two 5 day blasts on board.   

xxxx


----------



## EBC

ooooh, good luck, thinking of you  xx


----------



## Mrs.CC

Lovesjoylady ~ Congratulations hon. Hope your transfer went smoothly, try and relax now and take it easy....and positive thoughts all the way.

CC.x


----------



## EBC

Whats this i've been reading about Brazil nuts, hot water bottles and pineapple?

Sweetdreams and MrsCC - did you do any of these things before your BFP's?? When do you do these things? 2ww only??


----------



## Mrs.CC

EBC ~ Hi there, I did the following up until egg collection:

Tried to eat more protein daily.
Drank one or two glasses of milk a day.
Drank one lg glass of pineapple juice (not from concentrate) a day.
Drank 2lts of water a day.
Ate a handful of brazil nuts a day (found this hard, I'm not a lover)
I took a good multi vitamin.
Gave up caffine and alcohol.
When relaxing kept a warm hot water bottle on my tummy.

Once I started injecting I stopped going to the gym.....according to Zita West all spare energy you have is needed to grow follicles and thicken womb lining!!

Not sure if this helps, I read a couple of Zita West fertility books. Just ask if you have anymore questions.

CC.x


----------



## EBC

hmmmm, interesting...So all that during d/r and stimming up until ec?

Sounds like a plan. I think I could so that. Brazil nuts..hmmmmm


----------



## dolphin17

Hi girls

Aargh i just did a long post and then lost it i hate that! I will try again...a few personals from me first -

*Auntie M* Hope AF is here now  Here's a dance for you just in case you need it    

*Mrs CC* Enjoy your visit to Kiddicare - we have got quite a few things from there as they're often much cheaper than mothercare etc

*24 hours* Enjoy your 4d scan how exciting 

*Bobo* - good to read your stomach pains have eased off, relax and enjoy being PUPO 

*Sweetdreams* - Hi hun, not long til your next scan - enjoy seeing your lovely beanie and try not to worry, I think the dr at your last scan worried u unnecessarily  

*Lovejoy* - congrats on being PUPO 

*Jo* - hope you're going to be able to start tx soon and at the CRGH xx

*Vicks* - congrats on finding out you're having a boy  ... i wonder if the clinic has stats on how many boys vs girls they "make" cos there does seem to be a bias towards blue on here!

*EBC* - I did most of what Mrs CC did too except pineapple and hot water bottle... and i ate brazil nuts during the 2ww too 

*kdb* - I've had the Tshirt made up it's v sweet! I will have to take a pic of my little man in it..

AFM I spoke to one of the nurses Joy (she's lovely isn't she!) this week and I don't have to go into clinic for a consultation, I can just start tx! So the plan at the moment is to phone them in May when AF comes so I can go in for my OST. I guess that's not that far away really! I had better start thinking about getting healthy!!

Hi to Molly, Peabold, Elvie, Liverty, Rachel, Miss Marple and anyone else I've accidentally missed off

Love dolphin xxx


----------



## dee75

Hello ladies,

Am new to here but it is great to read all your posts....makes this process much easier!

Just wanted to ask advice about post Embryo Transfer symptoms...had my transfer on Friday and since Sat morning had cramping and bloated tummy...clinic said this can happen and to take paracetamol but wondering is this normal? and is it possibly OHSS-if so is this harmful or a problem for my embryos sticking? They say to relax after ET and rest at home but it is hard when you have a pain and all these questions!!!! Any advice would be much appreciated and gpod luck to all you lovely ladies,

D xxx

Ps. Agree about Dr Saab and Dr Abramov being really lovely!


----------



## sweetdreams73

Hello lovely ladies

Lovejoyslady – congratulations on being PUPO      , really hope 2ww goes quick for you lots of   reiki xx

Dolphin – glad that its all systems go and May will come around before you know it, how exciting,    reiki that it all goes great xx

EBC – Before TX lost 4 and half stone, gave up booze and caffeine, during and after TX ate a very healthy vegetarian diet, very gentle exercise, was at home not working so taking it very easy, drank milk (and that was hard as don't like milk usually drink soya) didn't do pineapple juice or brazil nuts, did however, give myself  Reiki twice a day  (as a Reiki therapist) and listened twice a day to the self hypnosis CD called IVF companion which helped a massive amount and kept me calm relaxed and at peace with the whole TX stuff, think that is totally important, not just to prepare your body but also your mind too..xx

auntieM - doing you an AF dance        for your AF to turn up asap xxxx

Dee75 – congratulations on being PUPO     , sorry to hear you are not feeling well and in pain lots of   hugs….  I don’t have any experience with FET as I had superovulation dIUI but hope you get the reassurance you need.    Reiki that all is ok and embies are settling in to their new home.  If it gets really bad and you are really worried and you feel lightheaded really dizzy and not right, call the clinic again just to get it all checked out hon… hope you feel better really soon  hugs xxxx

Hello to auntybetty, bobo, vicks, VM, 24hours, maimi, MissTI, pesca, auntieM, kate, Mrs cc, jo, kdb, peabold, missmarple, elvie, molly, louise, rachel and everyone else lots of   

AFM - all good with me and DH, still have to pinch myself everyday to see if its actually real.  Cant believe I will be 8 weeks pregnant on Tuesday, we have our 2nd scan on Friday at 8+3 and just hope and      that all is great with our "beanie".  The nausea comes and goes but not throwing up so very lucky indeed, hope that stays the same. Been listening twice a day to my "natal pregnancy relaxation" self hypnosis CD by Maggie Howell which is fab to keep me calm and relaxed.

lots of love
jenny xxx


----------



## EBC

Quiet on here this weekend.


----------



## AuntieM

Evening lovely ladies,

Thank you to Bobo, Dolphin, EBC, sweetdreams, jo and everyone else for their AF dances - finally she arrived today (never thought I'd be happy to see her - how odd this rollercoaster is!! ) so have scan tomorrow and hopefully will be ready to start stims.    

EBC - I will be injecting 2 ampules of Menopur and 225iu of Gonal F for 11 days. This is quite a high dose as my AMH is low so fingers crossed it helps lots of follies grow! 

Elvie - how did your scan go on Friday?

Dee - welcome to the thread, I've not had ET yet but hope all is ok for you and good luck for your tx.  

AFM - as above I'm off for my baseline scan tomorrow so hoping that all will be ok to start stims. Just trying to work out when to book off work - think I'm going to have about 10 days off from EC if I can. Boss is v understanding and know how luck I am for this. 

Quick question - have been reading many good things about acupuncture - has anyone started this just before stims or treatment? I've never had it done but considering starting soon - any feedback? Did any of you lovely pg ladies do it?

Auntiem.x


----------



## molly097

Elvie -how did the scan go? I am 29 - but 30 this month   I also had really good embryos and quite a lot of them, so I think they combined that with my age. Anyways I wouldnt get too hung up about it - as my egg quality couldnt have been better and I still had a miscarriage. I'm putting it down to a freak occurence. 

Dee - have you had an FET or IVF? I had quite bad OHSS which started with bloating and then I could hardly walk - this was after ICSI. However I didnt think you could get OHSS after FET - as the treatment doesnt stimulate egg growth? If it is post IVF, make sure to drink lots of water and measure how much your peeing so that you can give a good report to the doc. 

Good luck Auntie M. Im still a couple of weeks away from AF if it happens - hope it does. 

I can concur with treatment costing about 10k. Its kinda never ending how much you spend on it. 

Question all - I went private, but think I should just put my name down on the NHS register for further down the line. Anybody know what I need to do?

Mol x


----------



## AuntieM

Hi Molly

I guess your first step is to speak to your GP about referring you for NHS treatment. Might be worth checking your PCT criteria - have read on another thread about ladies saying they wouldnt be eligible as had already had a private cycle. I am currently battling with mine as they are saying they wont fund an IVF cycle as they have already funded IUI (although they didnt tell us this or give us a choice from the outset)  and dont get me started on what a postcode lottery it all is too.....! 

lots and lots of luck with everything, looking forward to hearing from you over the weeks hun

auntiem.x


----------



## elvie

Sorry not to have been on.
I had a cyst at my scan so have to take primolut and wait a few weeks to see if it's gone.

I was feeling hacked off about this but then (and this is the reason I hadn't been on) I went shopping to cheer myself up...on Oxford St and I kid you not was hit by a bus as I crossed the road. It obviously wasn't that serious given I'm here to tell the tale but it was a bit of a shocker. Someone called an ambulance, morphine given, clothes cut off, etc. but incredibly nothing was broken and I'm just bruised and a bit sore. 

So yep this took my priorities away from thinking about the delayed treatment!!

AuntieM - hope you have a better scan than I did and yours is clear to start. I had acu in my fresh cycle which resulted in ds. I do believe in it working and having contributed. And it was really relaxing too (well once the needles were in...)


----------



## dolphin17

Just a quick one to say OMG Elvie you poor thing     What a horrible and scary thing to happen - I don't live in London anymore but when I did the traffic used to scare me cos they don't care about pedestrians at all - especially buses and taxis!  Obviously very pleased you're on here to tell the tale.. and must also just say it's an extreme way to take your mind of tx    Hope you're ok and also that tx can start soon xx

Oh and Auntie M - I also had acu on my last cycle which resulted in DS - while I'm not sure if it contributed or not I will def try and have it again on my next tx in case it did!  I think I had it for about 4 weeks before tx started, during and then after for another 4 weeks - but I think the most important times are immediately before and after ET

Nite ladies I'm off to bed now, love dolphin xxx


----------



## rachelbw

hello ladies

How are you all not been on for a while just getting over the recent upset of another bfn but thought i would pop on to see how you are all doing and to thank you for all your support over the last month 

Elvie OMG are you ok hun london traffic its a joke   sorry to hear about your cyst hope it goes away soon 

Mrs C jenny  24 and vicky how are you doing girlies hope you are all enjoying relaxing and taking things easy  

Auntie M i had accu it does help with the stress i started about 2 weeks before TX went once a week it was so relaxing good luck sweetie   

lovejoyslady        congrats hun

Dolphin Molly Dee EBC Jo Louise Bobo sorry if i missed anyone hope your all ok girls   to you all 
Rachelbw


----------



## Mrs.CC

Hi girls,

Rachel ~ Good to hear from you, hope you're doing ok.

Elvie ~ Blimey you have been through it...glad you're ok. Hope the cyst goes and you can start tx soon.

Molly ~ Good to hear from you hon. We were on the NHS list.. We went to our gp for our initial tests, sperm and ovulation etc. They sent us to see the fertility consultant at our hosp and he refered us to Kings College for IVF. They then wrote to us saying that we were on the list and should be top of the list between finacial yr of march 2009 and march 2010. We kept chasing them and in August 2009 asked where we were on the list and they told us we were number 4 but the funding had run out so we would have to wait til the next year!! We were told it wouldn't matter if we had private tx in the mean time, but if it worked we obviously wouldn't be eligable for funding anymore. We thought it best to get on the list then if our private tx failed we would hopefully get an NHS go. It's hard cos every pct is different, my friend lives in Epsom and got seen more or less straight away and is now pg due in May!

Auntie M ~ Good luck for scan today, hope all goes well. I was on 3 x menopur and 150 gonal f!!

Hi to everyone else.

CC.x


----------



## Greyhounds

Hi all, I am new to the thread.  We have just had our third failed cycle at the Hammersmith (2 fresh NHS and 1 private FET) and we have a lot of wounds to lick and feel very low.  I feel such a failure.  We will definitely be leaving the HH and look into the Lister, CRGH or abroad for more tests so we can have some answers and to do other cycles.  

Can any of you tell me is CRGH are good with male factor infertility please?  The HH tell us it's a combination of male factor and bad luck - nothing that ICSI cannot solve - but to date it hasn't happened and we want further investigations done.

Any experiences?


----------



## sweetdreams73

Molly - hope you get to find out if you can have funding with NHS 

Elvie - OMG you poor thing that's horrible, so glad you are ok, gosh how scary   hugs. Also so sorry to hear about your cyst. Reiki it goes quick and you can start cycling again. Lots of    , I know how frustrating and upsetting it is when your TX gets cancelled.

AuntieM -    that all goes great with your scan today

Rachel - lots of    to you

Gillydaffodil - hello and welcome to a very friendly and helpful thread, so sorry for what you have already been through must be very heartbreaking so sorry   . Me and DH chose to have TX at CRGH because my DH was diagnosed with very severe male factor infertility where he only has tiny tiny amounts of sperm in his SA. The reason we chose CRGH is because they use Mr Ralph who is a great urologist/andrologist and Mr Serhal at CRGH who is expert in male and female infertility as we felt it was really important that a fertility clinic had an expert in male factor infertility as so often the clinics don't. We were all booked for ICIS TX but then sadly we were advised by Mr Serhal at CRGH at our inital appointment to have *genetic testing done prior to our ICIS TX * to find out why my DH has the problem he does with his sperm. So we had karotyping and y gene micro deletion done and very very sadly and hearbreaking it showed that my DH has 2 Translocation and an Inversion which are genetic abnormal chromosomes which means my DH cant produce a healthy normal baby with his sperm. We have now had to have TX using donor sperm and I am now 7 weeks and 6 days pregnant thanks to the expertise and great success rates of CRGH. So yes would totally recommend them for male factor infertility issues. If you do end up going with CRGH make sure you book an initial appointment with Mr Serhal as he deals with male factor and female factor. Hope you don't mind me asking but has your DH had any genetic testing done, like Karotyping and Y mirco deletion to determine what his male infertility problem actually is? Its only we were told that if we went ahead with TX of ICIS with DH's sperm we would either keep on miscarrying or end up with a deformed baby. Don't want to frightening you hon, just wanted you to be aware of what we went through as it was important to know why my DH had a problem with very very low sperm count and some abnormal forms. Sending you lots of   hugs its not your fault hon its nobodies fault so don't blame yourself for why your TX has not worked so far, its just unfair and very heartbreaking but noone is to blame&#8230;. Take care and lots of   that all goes great for you.    Hugs xx

lots of love and     to everyone else

jenny xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hello ladies and sorry to butt into your thread!

I am someone else who is potentially thinking of moving to CRGH.  We are shortly going to do our third try at Guys but thinking long term, if that des not work will want to change clinic and CRGH's success rates say it all really.  

I have downloaded the brochure and scoured their website but nowehere does it indicate prices, which is making me a bit scared. I guess it will be prety expensive can anyone give me just a rough idea of the cost for what would hopefully be a relatively straighforward IVF (as straightforward as IVF can ever be I guess!) ?

Thanks ladies for any help.  Wishing you all luck with your cycles,

Mrs R x


----------



## Greyhounds

Sweetdreams you haven't scared me, not much does in the TTC and AC world anymore!  DH's has been diagnosed with low sperm count, poor motility and high level of abnormal sperm.  The Hammersmith have always said that there was nothing that ICSI couldn't solve.  Despite asking for further tests after the first cycle failed (we lost blasts) this was poo-pooed saying we just had to be patient.  I went on to have the whole set of Level 1 Immune tests via my GP but DH was not tested any further. Like you I did not want to go into another treatment NHS or otherwise which might not work due to underlying male factor issues and having to face horrendous repercussions.  Having had a mc in 2006 and struggling to conceive since then, including failed IUI and clomid cycles, I have always suspected there being much more of a problem with MF than the Hammersmith have ever looked into. That is why our step now is to move clinics and have DH tested to high heaven before even thinking of another fresh cycle or stick to the Hammersmith but work with a private urologist to carry out all the tests and advice our options for the next cycle.

You message was exactly what i wanted to hear - thank you!

Mrs Rock, cycle prices depend on what drugs your on and if you need IVF or ICSI or any further bits likes assisted hatching or blast culture.  I have worked out that an average cycle is about £6k for me.


----------



## Mrs.CC

Afternoon girls,

Gillydaffodil ~ We decided on CRGH because we thought that they sounded the best. We have male problem, low count and lazy sperm. One thing I would say about CRGH is that they are very thorough and they will do every test they think you need. At the time this can be annoying because a) It adds to the overall cost and b) it can delay things slightly...but then I'm very impatient!! Looking back I wouldn't want them to start tx without knowing the results of things. We were very lucky as in our ICSI worked first time and I'm now 20wks pg with twins.
Before we started tx my hubby had a sa done again there and surprisingly his count had gone up to within normal range......we had been eating very healthily and he gave up alcohol and was taking about 14 supplements per day, wether this helped or not we'll never know. Once we started tx unfortunatley we found out that I was a poor responder and didn't have many eggs, only 6 on the day of ec and only 3 fertilised. Sorry for all you have been through already and good luck with it all from now on.x

Mrs Rock ~ We had ICSI which of course adds £1000 to the overall cost, but our full tx cost us around £10,000. This includes drugs that we did not get from the clinic...we saved around £1,500 buying from healthcare at home. All the tests you need, hycosy, ost, dummy transfer etc, dilapan which you don't know wether you will need until the dummy transfer!! Then as we were lucky enough to get pg more drugs until 12wks of pregnancy and 2 pregnancy scans up there at £150 each....obviously if you get pg you don't care how much you're spending by then!! We didn't go to blasts and had no embryos to freeze, if we had then it would have been more still.
Good luck with it all.x

CC.x


----------



## Greyhounds

Mrs CC thanks for your story and congratulations on your twins!  Luckily I have had all the tests done and, having been through three IVFs already, don't need dummy transfers etc.. I also react well to drugs.  I don;t mind the wait, to tell you the truth failed cycles take their toll  on me and I am normally OK if I know there is something we work towards.  Can I ask how much the MF tests were, without sounding too cheeky?


----------



## AuntieM

Afternoon ladies

Welcome to Gillydaff and Mrs Rock. Saw that the girls have helped you already!  Good luck with your tx.  

Mrs Rock - my IVF is coming in at £7k that is with all drugs and donor sperm though. CRGH are now getting patients to buy drugs from Healthcare at Home so it should work out bit cheaper than getting direct from clinic.

Elvie - OMG you poor thing.    Are you Ok now? Sounds like youve had a v rough few days hun, take it easy and hope the weeks fly by till your next scan and   the cyst has gone for you.

Dee - Hope you are feeling better and not so bloated.  

MrsCC - thanks for your words - another menopur-gonal-f lady then? I had the gonal-f injection lesson today - they make it look so easy!! Not sure I like the sound of leaving needle in for 5 seconds after injecting as it "might dribble a bit"! eek.

Sweetdreams - hope you are taking it easy honey. Not long now till your scan ! Hope the nausea is not too bad.  

rachel/dolphin/elvie - thanks for the feedback on acupuncture - I'm going to look into places that specialise in fertility and hopefully somewhere in NW London. Any ideas ladies?

Bob - hope you are still putting your feet up hun

AFM - scan all ok so start the stims tomorrow which is great news.   Have to go back to clinic tomorrow to have a dilapan - bit annoyed as didnt realise I could have had this done today but its all good as we are inching a couple of steps closer now! Now have to get head around injecting twice daily but my DH is a bit of a star and does a very good assist with the fiddly Menopur mixing malarky!

Auntiem.x


----------



## EBC

Elvie - OMG - Shocking - get well soon xx

AuntieM - well done for the scan - what's dilapan?

Sweetdreams - we've had the Karyotyp conversation, I'm waiting on the results. Truthfully, you have scared me - Did your Father-in-law or any Brothers have problems - I was thinking your DH problems would be genetic. Now i'm scared they'll find something. But then again, better to know, than not!!

MrsCC -urgh Brazil nuts - I thought I would like them, but yucky!! Still eating them though. 

Back later xx


----------



## Lovejoyslady

Auntie M

I have been having acupuncture at the teaching clinic in Finchley. They have been great - and very cheap.
Google LCTA.

Also saw one of their tutors during half term - Ana Maria Lavin. If you Google her she has a website and pratices from St John's Wood.

Heard good things about this place too - which I think is near Camden. 
http://www.whitecranehealing.co.uk/the-centre-and-practitioners/

Best of luck
xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Gillydaffodil, Auntie M and Mrs CC thanks a lot for your replies.  Mrs CC - many congrats!

We have been NHS funded at Guys up to now so didn't worry too much about success rates, but from now on we are paying and I was quite shocked to see the differences between clinics' stats according to the HFEA website.  Although it is quite hard to compare, I don't know if any of you have tried doing it.  

Can I ask how you find using CRGH, do you find the staff responsive, sympathetic, do you like the atmosphere?  I'm aware of course that these things depend so much on individual preference, but it would be useful to have some general impressions.  I do like my current clinic when I visit for appointments, it makes me feel calm, and I'm confident about thier expertise, but their admin is shocking which has started to annoy me and I just can't help but think that as I'm close enough to a clinic which seems to have the best success rate in the country, after 2 BFNs it makes sense to be thinking about treatment there.  

Love
Mrs Rx


----------



## AuntieM

Mrs Rock - I do always feel in good hands with CRGH. I am going through my first IVF with them but have also had IUI there before. The doctors and nurses are very approachable and are happy to answer any questions (they always call back if you leave a message). The results are very impressive but they do treat you as an individual which I think is very important. The only downside (apart from price!!) is that you are often waiting 30mins or so past your appointment time in the clinic. It seems to be because they are so busy which I guess is also a good sign of their reputation. Good luck with your 3rd tx at Guys.     but its always good to have a back up plan. x

EBC - I have a pinhole cervix (very very tiny entrance) so they need to dilate it to enable the delicate embies to be able to pass through in the catheter. I thought this was something they did nearer EC/ET but apparently the cervix needs time to heal. I've had this before my IUIs and was quite painful so hoping not too bad tomorrow. 

Auntiem.x


----------



## ElizaC

Hi Ladies,

Am a newbie to this thread, I'm too at the CRGH, tried 3 x iui's last year but all failed! Hated myself as they had put me on predisilone because I have antibodies. The steroids made me fat & gave me a moonface not mentioning all the other horrible side effects I got! None of our friends knew what we were doing so they all thought I got very greedy for a good few months!
We are now going to try IVF, so scared! Will be finishing my primolut tomorrow then will be stimming pretty soon. I feel so disheartened  thou as was told I have a low AMH.

Am 41, 42 next month & feel I have left it too late!

Reading all your advice & experience has helped me get thru this far. Anyone else out there that has been given steroids as well as all the other drugs we got to take?


----------



## AuntieM

lovejoyslady - thanks so much for acu advice. Planning on giving couple of those places a call tomorrow. good luck with your  2 blastos. xx 

welcome ElizaC - sorry I dont have experience with steroids. I too have low AMH but CRGH have been very positive about tx. Keep a PMA honey - I really believe it helps our bodies loads. Lots and lots of   with your tx. 

Auntiem.x


----------



## ElizaC

Thanks AuntieM, I'm trying to stay positive & relaxed, have given up work so am not stressed like I was last year. Also got to agree Dr Saab is the best! He has always explained in detail everything he is doing, he is the only Dr there that puts me at ease. I so hope he's the one that does the ET.
Also can you tell me if the knock you out for the EC am so dreading that part


----------



## jo_11

Hey girls,

I’ve been a bit quiet as not much to report, but I’ve been following the news.

Rachel:  So sorry it was a BFN for you    Did you decide what to do next?  I think it was Vicky who said that she’d had a mortgage payment holiday; maybe worth a go?  TBH I would do the same if I had to... the mortgage can wait to be paid whereas my biological clock’s not going to stop ticking!

Louise:  Thanks for the cocktails and chat on Saturday afternoon; just what the doctor ordered 

Vicky:  Thanks for the info on noro.  I guess I’m just looking for reasons why my response was so bad.  On paper all my hormone levels are fine (see signature); I blame the clomid, my reaction was too severe.

Kdb:  Hope you’re enjoying NZ; you lucky, lucky girl!  Funnily enough I did a Google search looking for a pre-conception CD and I got a link to a thread you’d posted on here on FF, so I’ve now bought and have been listening to the natal hypnotherapy CD by Maggie Howell.  Apparently 50% of ladies who’ve bought it have got pg... I like stats like that 

Lovejoyslady:  Congrats on being PUPO; sounds like you’ve got two top grades in there!

Bobo:  Hope you’re feeling a bit better now... less than a week to go; hope all’s well and you’re not going too  

Elvie:  I read in  horror about your Oxford St accident, OMG!  Glad to hear all’s OK though, phew!

Gillydaffodil:  Welcome to the thread.  Re male infertility; one of the reasons we went to CRGH is that they do look at the male factor.  The clinic we went with before didn’t even bother, saying that ICSI could cure all.  Ha!  Anyway, he started off with a really low count, poor morphology and poor motility.  After acu and also high dose antioxidants (he had karyotype and DNA fragmentation tests at CRGH – karyotype OK, DNA frag poor), all is nearly normal, which is fantastic news.  This going from a count of 10 (not mill, just 10) to 17m, and from motility of 20% now up to 90%.  We were totally shocked but incredibly pleased (esp DH's ego   ).

Mrs Rock:  Welcome to you too.  In terms of cost, my ICSI (had we gone through with it) would’ve cost just under £10k, including all scans and bloods.  The staff at CRGH are fabulous; you only have to read our glowing posts on here... there’s just one older lady who has a bit of a bad bedside manner but she doesn’t mean any harm.  As Auntie M says, the downside is the waiting time, although sometimes you get lucky.

Dolphin:  I just love the idea of your DS in the t-shirt!  Looking forward to seeing a pic 

Dee:  Welcome to the thread and congrats on being PUPO.  I think the cramping is normal; most seem to get it, so try not to worry too much and just concentrate on those embies!

Jenny:  Wow, 8 weeks tomorrow, how time flies!  All the best for Friday’s scan.

Auntie M:  Good news that you’re starting stimming, excellent!  You’ll get to grips with the Menopur in no time.  I kind of quite enjoyed the injections.

Molly:  Good luck with trying to get a go on the NHS; as others have said, I do think all NHS Trusts are different.  Glad you’re over the worst of your last tx... and as for turning 30; I wish!!

Eliza C:  Oh, just noticed you posted while I was doing my response... welcome!  Have you had your first appointment at CRGH yet?  Sorry, no experience of steroids; do you have to take them this time too?  What was your AMH?  It can't have been that low as CRGH don't treat below a certain level; I'm sure you'll be just fine... PMA!  I'm 40, and I know there's many ladies older than us who've managed to conceive, so there's no reason why we can't be one of those.  Good luck!

A big ‘hi’ to Bella, Kate, Peabold, 24hrs, EBC, Miss Ti and Mrs CC, and anyone else I’ve missed.  I hope you girls are all OK.  

AFM, I’m off for my follow-up appointment with Dr Serhal tomorrow.  We’ll just have to see what he says.  Hopefully we can do our next tx at CRGH, and hopefully soon.  Other than getting to a zen-like state with the CD I mentioned earlier, I also had a reflexology session on Friday (the lady couldn’t find anything on my feet other than tension in my shoulders!), and also an Ayurveda massage on Saturday, which was total, total heaven... really good to get the toxins of the meds out of my system.  Other news is that DH got a ‘phone call from his Sister earlier to say she’s had her baby today, so suspect we’ll be off to Spain in the next week or so to meet the little chica... she’ll be made up when she’s older, what with all these English boys being born for her 

Well, I’m all posted out.  TTFN.

Jo
x


----------



## ElizaC

Thanks Jo my AFH was 5.5 Dr Saab explained that I would not produce many eggs & that I would skip the sniffing & go straight to injections.
Am waiting for my AF to arrive so I can start having my scans, have a feeling it will be here Friday


----------



## jo_11

Eliza:  Good thing about the SP is that the tx takes less time than with the LP... fingers crossed that AF arrives soon so you can start.  And remember, it's quality not quantity that counts  

x


----------



## elvie

A big warm welcome to Gilly and MrsRock. 

AuntieM - message me and I'll send you the name of the acupuncturist  and tell you more. She is in N6. Hope the cervix procedure isn't too horrid. Deep breaths and dh holding your hand called for! 

EBC - am with you re the brazil nuts. They taste so dry. 

Hi to everyone else and thanks for your kind wishes about my accident. I am feeling a lot better but a bit drained but luckily have a few weeks before tx restarts properly to recover. 

Lx


----------



## Mrs.CC

Hi girls,

Eliza ~ Hi and welcome. Can't remember the numbers but I had low amh so I was on sp...much quicker. As Jo says remember its quality not quantity, I only had 6 eggs in total and i thought this was devestating news when you read of women having 20 or so!! Anyway only 3 fertilsed, but only 2 made it to day 3 and we had both of them put back and they both stuck.....twins on the way!!
Good luck with it all, it's great when af arrives cos you can get started. I also gave up work so I could stay as relaxed as poss, plus at the end of stimming I was having to go up for scans every other day!
Also no your not knocked out completely for ec but given a very heavy sedative.......it's lovely, you just feel like you've had the best sleep ever, and wake up to find out how many eggs they have collected.

Jo ~ Nice to hear from you, good luck for follow up tomorrow.

Auntie M ~ The gonal f is the easiest to do, cos you just pull out the end inject and click it right the way down. My hubby was really good as well with the menopur, when I got in a state mixing it he calmed me down. I found the injections far easier than I thought I would. I also enjoyed doing it, I think it's cos you feel like you are doing something towards your tx. Hope the jabbing goes ok tomorrow, let us know.

Mrs Rock ~ I found the clinic great, not the most relaxing place as it is always so busy up there and you are nearly always kept waiting, but the doctors and nurses are fab and it was the tx I was interested in not the comfort of the place...although i know this can help. I only had one bad experience with a woman dr up there, she scanned me and told me in a horrible manner that as I only had 3 follicles they would prob cancel my tx!! I left there in tears, but to be honest I should have asked to see another dr and had things explained to me. As my hubby kept saying to me, we are paying a lot of money for the tx so we should leave there feeling we have been told everything....I'm just not very good at asking questions. I would come home and ask all the girls on here!! My next scan was different, I had the older lady dr and she told me not to worry and although it was unusual for a lady of my age (32) to have such a poor response, it's quality not quantity...I left that day feeling much happier. From what the other girls say, if you call to speak to a dr they always call you back. If you feel like results etc haven't been explained to you ask to speak to someone, I wish I had!! But the stats speak for themselves...they have great results!!

Hi to everyone else.

CC.x


----------



## sweetdreams73

Hello lovely ladies

Mrs Rock – welcome to a lovely friendly and helpful thread, really hope all goes great for you and can highly recommend CRGH, they are great, busy and run behind sometimes and you don't get to see the same doctors through you whole cycle which annoys me a bit, but that cant be helped as so busy and you cant expect doctors to work for a whole month with no time off just to suit me    and I am very lucky to be going for my 8 week 3 day scan this Friday with them thanks to their great success in getting me pregnant.  All the best xxx

Gillydaffodil -  Glad I didn't frighten you hon,    hugs.  Its just when I hear like I have over the last year on the “donor thread” quite a few times of couples having TX with ICIS and not having any genetic testing done first and keep having m/c and BFN’s and its only after they have gone through all that heartache that its suggested that genetic testing be done on the male…. What I cant quite understand is why this is not done for all men with male factor infertility just to rule it out in the first instance before any TX is agreed.  However, saying that I am not for one minute saying that all men that have problems with their sperm count automatically has a chromosome problem as there are many men like Mrs CC DH that are totally ok and very capable of conceiving very healthy babies.  But surely its better just to rule these out first. We had our initial appointment with Mr Serhal at CRGH who referred us to Mr Ralph who then sent us to The London clinic in Devonshire place, London who did the actual genetic testing which costed £242.30 for Karotyping and £114.50 for Y gene deletion and £27.60 for admin fee. So total £384.40 and results only took three weeks when I hear some clinics can take up to 6 weeks.  Really really hope that all the results come back that all is great with your DH’s sperm    reiki reiki.  Let me know if you need any further info    xxx

EBC – I am so so sorry I have frightened you, that was certainly not the intention lots of     .  I just feel me and DH were one of the lucky ones as we found out before we had TX with DH’s sperm about his genetic problem and therefore didn't have to go through unnecessary treatment that would not have worked for us. As I have said above to gilldaffodil its only if it was me I would want to have the reassurance when started TX that all was great with the sperm and just rule out the genetic testing so another thing less to worry about.  But don't forget I am talking about my DH who has very very severe male factor infertility and when a m/c has occurred which can be because of a chromosome abnormality of some description either with egg or sperm.   I am very certain that I did conceive naturally with DH’s sperm before we knew about his condition and I had a very early m/c as I had all the same symptoms as I did with this ongoing pregnancy now and my AF was late and had a lot of big lumps in it and very heavy which is not normal for me (sorry TMI) and it was only when we found out about DH’s condition that I realised that it was a sign that we were to use a donor. As for whether my DH’s condition is definitely genetic or not, it usually is, we were told but as my father in law refuses to get tested himself as he is a bit of  XXXXXX saying “nothing wrong with me I have children” his mum is dead so cant get her tested and his three sisters the same wont get tested as they have children already, although saying that all three of them had at least one miscarriage.  My brother in law hasn't been tested but says he will as he doesn't have children yet, but he isn't in a relationship so hasn't got around to it yet. Like Mrs CC DH and many others as well a lot of men with just a low sperm count are very successful with TX of  ICIS and I am sure your DH’s results of his testing will all be perfectly ok hon,      so sorry I have worried you its only a lot of clinics (not CRGH) are only too keen to take your money for TX before doing all the relevant testing to find out why there is a problem in the first place…  reiki that all goes great for you hon and try not to worry.  Its unlikely that there is anything wrong with your DH’s sperm  take care,    xxx 

AuntieM –    that all goes great with the dilapan today. Lots of   

Jo – really hope that your follow up appt with Mr Serhal goes great   reiki reik.  Reflexology is lovely isn't it, and glad the CD you are using is helping take care xx

Elvie – glad you are feeling better than you were. Lots of    and get back to normal soon xx

AuntyBetty - might bump into you at CRGH on Friday then if you are there in the afternoon , take care xxx 

Mrs CC – hope you and double bump are doing great, lots of  xxx

Hello to everyone else lots of   

jennyxxxxx


----------



## kdb

Hi girls! Hello (kia ora) from Kiwiland / Godzone / Aotearoa... 

Really should be in bed (12:50am) but finishing off some work and couldn't resist a squiz at FF while my laptop was on.

So, very quickly...

Jo - yay about the CD! How does it compare to Zita's one? I listened to it for the first time this evening but was so jetlagged I fell asleep and woke up partway during the post-transfer bit, ooops! Glad you're enjoying it  THanks to Jenny for reassuring me it was a good one to buy.

Mrs Rock - I am moving to CRGH based on their success rates and the testimonials from the girls on this thread. Re; comparing clinic statistics, you may find this interesting: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=223956.0

Big hugs to you all, hello to all the newbies
Really must go close my eyes now
xoxoxo
kd


----------



## molly097

I was under the impression that when you have ICSI the man's sperm is washed etc before injecting into the egg therefor ruling out any chromosonal abnormalities. 

My miscarriage was due to a chromosonal abnormality - thankfully it was the usual type and not something hereditry, but the DR informed me at the time that I did not need to have any further testing as my DH's sperm would have been checked at ICSI stage and that the results of my miscarriage showed it was not hereditary and just bad luck. 

Am I wrong in my thinking?


----------



## sweetdreams73

Molly - Very sadly ICIS doesn't rule out all chromosome abnormalities like my DHs, I only wish it did as then me and DH could have a genetic baby together. We were told this by my DH's genetic specialist that with my DH's condition even if me and DH had ICIS the condition my DH has would still be passed onto our baby and would either make me miscarriage or our baby could have a mental or physical or both deformity.  I think you have to bear in mind what kind of chromosome abnormality we are talking about here as anyone even without any male factor or female factor infertility is at risk of having a miscarriage just because of a chromosome abnormality and just complete plan real bad luck. So it really does depend on what the circumstances are hon and if your consultant has told you that all is great with your DH's sperm then that must be the case.  I am only talking about what me and my DH have been told about my DH's condition, I am not talking about every case of ICIS or every male with male factor infertility, sorry thought I made that clear, so sorry for the confusion, lots of     .  Maybe I had better keep mine and DH's experiences to myself and not share as its obviously causing problems. I was only trying to help but obviously I havent so very sorry to everyone.  Wont happen again. lots of          and really really sorryhugs xxxxxxx


----------



## BoBo2005

HI everyone, i am so behind been a few days and I'm on page 4 as my last post so bad of me...Going to try and read up on everyones posts now and do a few personal .   

AFM, well work been OK again today didn't do too much just nice getting home early and being able to sit on train and bus aaahhh not looking forward to going back to usual hours oh well. Off to meet my friend who is 8 months pregnant tonight, she doesn't know about our treatment shes a lovely person and if she did know i know shed be there for me and DH, but didn't want to tell too many. So going Chinese as she loves it and I'm the only one that goes with her, so i wont eat too much food well maybe chow mien, ribs aaahhh rice well i might avoid too much rice but well cant resist a bit of Chinese been about 3 months!..  

HI to all the newbies, and CRGH is a great clinic to be at, yes its always busy and you may have to wait a little longer but they are all lovely from the reception staff to the nurses, to the embryologist and the doctors, so good luck with your tx...    

KDB, hope you enjoying NZ so lucky you and i bet you cant wait till DH gets out to meet you, take it easy and enjoy xx 

MrsCC, did you go to kiddicare and did you buy lots and the twin buggy! hope you and twins are doing well xx 

Elvie, so sorry to read about your accident, i work just off Oxford street and get the bus to work too from kings cross they are nutters an drive far to fast, so hope you feeling alot better and best of luck with your tx in a few weeks     

JO_11, yep Ive gone a bit loopy well did all of last week and this week not too bad, went back to work and its OK, just want the next 5 days to go fast xx Hope your appointment with DR serhel went OK today and your questions were answered xxx i guess the news of your new niece made you Happy and sad a little i know how it feels when close family/friends have children and going through treatment etc, but it be you soon hunnie xx   

AuntieM, hope you OK keep positive you've found the donor so all is going to be find on your next tx. Hope all went well with dliapan and good luck with injecting.   

HI to everyone else and enjoy your evenings and the sun is still out shining on us xx xx


----------



## AuntieM

Hi guys

Bobo - glad you got seat on bus and train - makes such a difference doesnt it! Enjoy your lovely Chinese meal yumyum.  

Sweetdreams - hope you are ok honey and excited about your scan, not long now. xxx

Elvie - thanks for acu info, let you know how I get on. x

 to us all. x

Quick one from me - Just back from CRGH after the dilapan (dilation of cervix in readiness for ET if anyone not sure what it is, as mine has really tiny entrance). Had to wait 4 hours afterwards so the dilapan could work and the clinic dont like you going home so I sat in the sun outside in the courtyard for a couple of hours reading and catching up with FF. Also tried out the cafe over the other side of courtyard which was v nice (embarrassingly forgot to get money on way to clinic so lovely lady kept my veggie stew warm in microwave whilst I hunted down some cash   ) Much more painful        than I remember from before but back home now on sofa with hotwater bottle on tummy looking forward to 1st stims tonight. Bloods on Fri then 1st scan on Monday but not getting too ahead of myself here (honest...!)

Auntiem.x


----------



## rachelbw

hello ladies

AuntieM hope you feel better soon hun and good luck with stimms tonight  

Jo how did your follow up go never met Dr serhal always had Dr Sabb but everyone says he is very nice 

Elvie hope you have fully recovered hun  

Hello to all the newbies must agree crgh staff are great your in good hands good luck 

Eliza Dr sabb done my et he is great and they doo knock you out 

Bobo Mrs C lovesjoyslady molly kdb jenny louise hope your all ok girls

well we have decided to go with the sterilisation reversal it is a hard choice as the op is a nightmare and it does take a long time to recover so we are going to see how my tubes are 1st been 15 years since i had it done so it is a long shot but hopefully will be worth it in the end. so will keep you up to date on my progress 
good luck to everyone


----------



## sweetdreams73

Rachel -     that all goes great with the sterilisation reversal    that it all works out perfectly for you xx

Bobo - Enjoy your chinese meal with your friend 2night sounds lovely xxx

AuntieM - great that dilapan all went well today, take care hon and rest and recover       that bloods all great on Friday and scan on Monday xxxxxxx

Jo - really hope that Mr Serhal was able to reassure you that you can cycle again    xxxx

lots of     to everyone else xxxxxx


----------



## BoBo2005

AuntieM, so glad went ok today although you had to wait for a long time,thankfully the sun was out, didn't know there was a cafe there, thanks for mentioning . All the best with your injections and take care, hot water bottle, feet up and let DH do everything      

Rachel, all the best with your reversal. xx     

Sweetdreams,   thanks going to try and enjoy my Chinese , (im starving!), and not think of anything, although friend be talking about her pregnancy an stuff but be fine.. i just keep smiling and thinking one day soon i hope that be me.

xxx


----------



## sweetdreams73

Bobo - your turn will come hon and very soon your be preggie dont give up hope and keep up thinking positively and believe it will happen and it will.  Sending lots of PMA and     to you for positive BFP vibes...


----------



## 24hours

just a quick one for eliza,

I was on steroids as well. after 2 miscarriages they did not found anything wrong, but put me in steroids just in case I had some autoinmune issue and also to improve implantation. It's true that it makes you put some weight on, and a rounder face, but ist mostly liquid and it will go away when you stop.
No complaints so, and I'm almost 6 months pregnant now!   
I'll be away for a week, horrified to think about how much i'll have to catch up when i'm back... 
Anyway,      to everyone and have a nice week.

sweetdreams, good luck with your scan


----------



## ceci.bee

Eliza hi just a quick word about the booze- there was a big study from harvard last year that showed that women who drank even one-two alcoholic drinks during fertility tx had a significantly less chance of conception than those who didn't. I also love my booze and found that saying to myself 'do i want this drink more than i want my baby?' everytime I thought about having a drink really helped...good luck chick!

hi to everyone else - am going back to CRMI for FET in 4 weeks with our two blastos      and if that doesn't work am coming back to CRGH for DIUI so still stalking the baord to keep up....

love and fairy dust to all
C


----------



## Mrs.CC

Eliza ~ 3 of mine fertilised but I only had 2 put back! I gave up alcohol only about a month before tx....but I only really drank socially. All my friends knew so understood why I wasn't going out. I remember getting my drug list and thinking "Oh my god".......there are so many to take aren't there.
Sp means short protocol, Lp means long protocol. I was on sp, which means you don't have to have the drugs to down regulate, you just go straight to the stimming stage. Much quicker and you don't get the side affects of the down regging drugs.

24hrs ~ Nice to hear from you, glad the pregnancy is going well, can't believe you're 6 months already!!

Auntie M ~ How did the jabs go? Dilapans aren't nice are they? Mine was pretty uncomfortable and it's so boring waiting round!!

Rachel ~ Good that you have come to a decision, hope it all goes well for you.

Bobo ~ Haven't  been to Kiddicare yet, gonna go in a couple of weekends time...can't wait!!

SD ~ Bet you're looking forward to your scan....how exciting.

I got my risk assesment for downs through today, it's 1 in 18,000 so low risk which is good. Haven't felt them move yet, I'm just on countdown to next wed when we have our next scan. I just want to see them again!!

Hi to everyone else, love to all.

CC.x


----------



## jo_11

Hey all,

Sorry for the 'me' post and no personals but it's just a quickie as I'm on my way to CRGH for a hysteroscopy and D+C. When I had my day 3 and first stim scan they saw something odd, stimmed anyway, and now they're saying it may have been a polpy (??). Anyway, they thought I'd best go for a spring clean and brush away any cobwebs. In terms of my follow-up, well, what can I say? A bit miffed tbh, and I don't want to start bad mouthing on here, but suffice to say that there's no more stimming for me at CRGH. Poor hormones, poor response plus age means they don't want to know. Well, I haven't given up on me, even if they have. I'm going to get a copy of my notes today, and will probably be off to The Lister. 

Hugs to all.

Jo
x


----------



## livity k

Jo- I'm sorry to hear your news,     
Good luck today - hope it isn't painful, 
Really good luck with the Lister too,    
Love 

Kate x


----------



## swallow

Hi all, 

I'm new to FF and new to CRGH. Just want to introduce myself.

We just started the investigation and have our initial consultation with CRGH this Friday. DH did SA on Friday last week and the result should be back today or tomorrow.    Also had my FSH & LH with my GP last week. Result should also be back these days.   

Had gone through some of the posts here. It's very nice to hear people are happy with CRGH. All the tips from people are great! It also makes me feel not so lonely on this journey. People are so warm and supportive here.   There are so many of you here. It will take me some time to keep up with everybody's news!

Wishing all of us the best of  on our journeys

hugs to all

swallow


----------



## Mrs.CC

Morning girls,

Jo ~ Just wanted to say I hope today isn't too awful for you. Sorry to hear that CRGH won't treat you anymore....but as you say you haven't given up on yourself and so you shouldn't!! Good luck for the rest of your journey and I really hope the Lister is the place for you. Please let us know how you get on.x

Swallow ~ Hello and welcome. Hope all goes well with your journey....it's very exciting when you finally start although a bit nerve racking!! Any questions just ask and I'm sure one of us will be able to help you.x

Have a lovely day everyone.

CC.x


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi ladies and thanks to Auntie M, Jo_11, Mrs CC, kdb, Bobo and sweetdreams for the feedback on CRGH.  It does help to be warned about the waiting times for appts as I have a busy job (when I eventually get back to work) and sneaking out for appts is a bit of an issue.  If I know to allow extra time it'll help keep my stress levels down.

Sweetdreams many congrats on your pregnancy xx

Thanks also kdb for the link to that article on stats.  Have printed it off to have a proper read.  

Auntie M I hope you are feeling better after the dilapan - does not sound nice.

Ceci bee thanks for that thought - 'do I want this drink more than I want my baby'.  I love my wine too and have always managed to give up during tx but it is hard (god I sound like a conmplete alky, I'm not honest!).  Your saying will help.

Elvie thanks for the welcome.  I hope you are over your accident.  What a horrible shock!

Jo sorry to hear you have to move cliinc.  I wish you the best 

Have emailed CRGH to ask for a proper price list but not heard back yet so will have to give them a ring.  Am so glad I joined this thread you ladies have been so helpful x


----------



## babymaybe

Hi all, have been lurking on the board reading your messages, so thought I should introduce myself; I am due to start the first of 3 clomid-led IUI cycles at CRGU in April (would like to start sooner but don't think it will fit in with prior commitments.
  
A bit about me:  40 years old, TTC about 7 years in all, nothing at all - no reason found except for high FSH levels and DH has borderline sperm count. Had two cycles of ICSI, one in 2008 and one 2009 at Chelsfield Park Hosp, stimmed very poorly on both and though got to embryo transfer (just!) on both, resulted in BFNs.  Found them quite hard going physically and emotionally, although perhaps didn't realise it at the time.  Thought the last cycle was probably end of the road for me - and indeed it was for IVF/treatment, but came for a second opinion at CRGU and clomid-led IUI was suggested - was very relieved to hear there might be another option, although my chances are still low.  Great to read the positive comments about CRGU here.

Looking forward to getting to know you all better,
Anita


----------



## EBC

Hi all,

Not sure if this has been posted yet, I skipped to the end as soon as I have got home.

ASDA is halving the price of IVF drugs - it was in the newspaper today.

Here's the link -http://www.bitterwallet.com/now-asda-slash-the-price-of-ivf-drugs/26397

Be back later xx


----------



## ElizaC

I know, my dp just got in & told me the news about ASDA. gutted paid for mine this morning!

Thanks CC for the SP explanation, havent had a drink since last Friday so i hope I havent risked anything

xx


----------



## BoBo2005

HI everyone, hope you all OK.  
Sweetdreams, 2 days well one and a few hours till your second scan tomorrow xxxx then you 
see baby ....   .. 

CC bet you cant wait till kiddicare day xxx and great to hear a very low risk   

AuntieM, how did your jabs go last night and hope you feeling OK today.   

JO_11 hope all went OK today at the clinic, don't give up hope ever your turn will happen and you will be a wonderful mummy.Good luck with Lister i hear they are very good there too.   

Swallow, welcome to the thread, everyone is lovely on here and i don't know somedays where i would be if it wasn't for the girls on here.Good luck with your forthcoming treatment and I'm sure all your results will be fine.  

Antia, welcome to the thread aswell. xx I am on my first tx at CRGH and had clomid and iui on my 2ww with 4 days till testing now.. Wishing you all the best with your tx, we are all hear to answer questions as best as we can and this is a great place to talk to other ladies in similar situations, as we often cant talk to our own friends and families as they don't really understand. x 

EBC, just read in Daily Mail  and DH told me as well as boss at work about asda ! i called my friend who is going to start IVF again soon at Homerton though and she was shocked Asda of all places whatever next.    

Hope you dont mind me asking a quick question where did those of you on IVF get your tablets from as my friend was asking,thanks.x

AFM, came home early feeling a bit sickie in my throat today and not that great, dizzy spells, and ate lots of naughty choc! oh well staying positive and hope its not something else coming at weekend. So 3 full days and a few hours to go  till end of this 2ww..     
xxxxx


----------



## vicks67

Evening All,

Jo-Sorry you had a crap consultation at CRGH, hopefully this has been a rogue cycle and things will pick up next time, where ever you decide to have treatment.Hope hysteroscopy went ok. Keep us posted on your progess xx

Welcome babymaybe, swalow, Mrs Rock, ElizaC and any other newcomers!

Sweetdreams-hope scan on Friday goes well, its always a long wait!

MrsCC-glad risk assessment was ok, I'm desperate to feel BB move, then atleast I'll know he's in there!

CeciBee-good luck with the FET, it worked for me!

24-hours, 6months has gone so quick! I look 6 months preg already-eating like a pig!

Kate-How you? when do you go away? 
Bobo-I got all my meds from central homecare except the primulut, which i nicked from work!

Hi to everyone I've missed!
AFM-not much news from me, none of my clothes fit and i've started snoring like a wild beast-poor DH, theres a long time to go!
Vickt


----------



## AuntieM

Evening ladies,

Mrs Rock - glad to have helped with f/b on CRGH. I too find it quite stressful getting away from work for appts but you are right it does help if you know to allow a little more time. Just ask if you have any more questions. 

Swallow & Babymaybe - best of luck with your tx    

Bob - cant believe you're nearly at the end of the 2ww - keep strong honey. xx I got my IVF drugs from Healthcare @ Home, they were great and I reckon came in about £1k cheaper than CRGH but then again I am on quite high dosage.

MrsCC - great news about your test results, bet you are so excited about your scan next wk, how lovely. xx

Jo - Sorry about your follow up and all the best for your tx hun. 

Hi to everyone else    

AFM - second day of stims and all going ok. DH is doing the menopur mixing and I get to do the jabs which I am finding quite enjoyable in a way, feels like I am really contributing to this now. Have hot water bottle & Zita CD waiting to take me to bed now!!  

Auntiem.x


----------



## luce87

Hi ladies

I haven't posted for a while but I do keep up with your posts and am sending you all positive thoughts.

Just a quick personal from me to say that it was my OTD today and amazingly and surprisingly there were 2 lines!!!!! It didn't seem a good cycle so I wasn't expecting good news and can't quite believe it.

I don't want to say BFP yet as due to go in for the blood test later today - and I don't want to count my chickens.
But at the moment - it's good news!

Luce x


----------



## dolphin17

Hi everyone 

Fab news about asda and cheaper drugs 

Welcome to *babymaybe and swallow * 

*Auntie M* - Glad stimms are going ok and you're enjoying the jabs!!

*Vicks* - loving the snoring  , i wish i'd snored when pg, could have got my own back on my DH who snores so loudly 

*Bobo* -     you have the best news in 3 days 

*Mrs Rock* - we allow for £10k per icsi... hoping the latest news from asda will reduce our next tx a bit

*Jo* - I'm so sorry to hear you didn't have a good follow up  and I hope yesterday went ok   Glad to read you're staying positive despite your follow up, really hoping the lister will be the clinic for you  

*Sweetdreams* -   will be thinking of you tomorrow hun and looking forward to an update on your precious beanie xx

*Kdb* - hope you're having a lovely holiday and enjoying some sunshine 

AFM, no news really...just thinking about starting to eat more healthy and watch alcohol/caffeine intake... emphasis on thinking not actually doing yet  Oh I have uploaded a couple of pics of Mikey in his clinic t-shirt - you can see them if you go in my photo gallery  I had better go as little man is busy pulling everything out of the coffee table drawers having just thrown all my neatly folded laundry on the floor...

Hope everyone has a good day and enjoys the sunshine

love dolphin xxx


----------



## BoBo2005

Morning all,   

Vicks, thanks for letting me know where you got them from, will let my friend know. Oh no snoring oh bless well your allowed to snore poor DH hahah xxx   

AuntieM, thanks as well for letting me know, will let my friend know, glad stims are going well and your DH is helping you with them. Keep relaxing and glad Zita CD ( which one is it?), is helping as well as hot water bottle xx   

Luce87, that’s wonderful news hunnie,     hope Sunday  i get that too again, not thinking about it too much or tempting fate to fast!. But all the best for your blood test today, did you just ring them this morning after your test and they booked u in for this afternoon? Cant wait to hear later your great news xxx   

Dolphin, thank you for the positive energy and prayers, i hope so we hear the news we want. Oh cute your son sounds i bet he runs rings around you, and just think he have a new brother or sister very soon, once you start your tx ...   
Xx

Got bad backache today, cause i lifted something i shouldn’t have and i hope i haven’t done something! And i vacuumed this morning, as DH made two appointments with estate agents to see house today...aaaaah naughty me broke a lovely vase and now i have a very cut finger and been through three plasters in one hour.  But i haent done anything for 2 weeks ... OMG three days to go       But still typing away... i be fine later xxx 

Love to all be back later xxx


----------



## rachelbw

Morning ladies
*
Dolphin* fab pics he will have to wear that to the clinic he is sooo cute 
*
Jo* so sorry hunny the crgh wont treat me again either but dont give up lister have a good reputation as well good luck 

*Luce*congrats hunny  

Jenny enjoy your scan tomorrow 

*BoBo* good luck sweetie not long now 
Auntie M Eliza Elvie Mrs Rock Vicks Mrs C Kdb babymabe swallow hope your all ok Auntie M i loved stimming as well made it seem real

Well got follow up with Dr sabb on monday see if its worth having the reversal or not he did say at our last follow up it was worth considering but cause of my age ivf would be an easier option so we shall see  keep you all posted

Rachelbw

Aunty M Kate babymabe eliza


----------



## livity k

Hi Everyone, 

Luce- tentative congratulations- really hope you have a great blood result, really don't think false positives happen so just a little bit od    


Jo, How are you?

Louise- have you had a follow up yet? 

Rachel- good luck with whatever you decide, 

Dolphin- will go and check the photos now!

Vicks- hooray for blasto-bump! 

Bobo- hang on in there and good luck, 

Auntie M - fingers crossed for a great cycle

Sweetdreams- not too long till next scan! Thinking of you for tomorrow,

Big Hello to everyone new and old that I haven't said hello too- 

We're off for a holiday tomorrow! So won't be around for a bit- can't wait for some sunshine...

Lots of love

Kate x


----------



## jo_11

Hey all,

Quick one from me...

Babymaybe and Swallow:  Welcome to the thread and good luck with your treatment at CRGH.

Mrs CC:  Those down's odds sound v good, you must be relieved.  And now just waiting to see double-trouble next Wednesday; will you find out what you've got in there??

Bobo:  Sounds like the 2ww's driving you a little   - not long to go now!

Vicks:  Best DH goes and buys some earplugs!!   

Auntie M:  Good to hear the injections are going well; bizarrely I quite like that bit too.

Luce:  A very quiet, but hopeful, congratulations!  Hope the blood test shows all is well.

Dolphin:  Your little Mikey looks adorable in the t-shirt!!!

Rachel:  Good luck with Dr Saab on Monday; he really is very nice.  

Kate:  A long-awaited and well deserved holiday; lucky you!  Have a lovely time.

Louise:  Best of luck for the follow-up tomorrow.

A big   to everyone else.

AFM, had my hysteroscopy and D&C on Wednesday and all went well.  They did find a polyp - they showed me a photo of it (God, those paparazzi get everywhere!) - it's gone now.  I get the results in a couple of weeks.  Still a little miffed as to why they didn't do all this before tx but hey ho.  I've made an appointment at the Lister but couldn't get one 'til 16 April - seems they're very busy!  Still, have been looking at their thread and there's girls with AMH's as low as 1 that are getting BFPs, so it's looking promising.  I just wonder whether CRGH is getting more militant with it's cut-off point.

Jo
x


----------



## luce87

Evening ladies
Thank you all for your best wishes.
However I've had really bad news and blood test shows that I'm not pregnant.
The nurse said that you can get false positives from urine tests - wish they told you that before telling you take one.
Feel really devastated by that, and now have to face the follow up and what they will say.  I fear that they will not offer further treatment because of my response to the drugs this cycle, but I'm not ready for that yet.

Sorry not up to catching up with personals this evening.

Luce x


----------



## BoBo2005

Luce, im so so sorry to read this i truly am   feel so upset for you i so didnt know you can get a false positive,  oh hunnie i hope what ever you and DH decide it will happen for you. Take care xxx


----------



## livity k

Hi Luce, 

I didn't know that either about false positives- I'm so sorry to hear that,   

kate x


----------



## vicks67

Hi All,
Luce, I'm so sorry, thats a very cruel trick of those Pee sticks, good luck with your follow up and what ever you try next x

Kate-have a fab time, I'll get onto the recipease site when you're back. There wasn't really anything for March anyway.

Jo-I hope that the Lister come through for you and glad you are now minus one polyp! I'm not sure that CRGH are using the AMH as a cut off per se rather the response, as my AMH was lower than yours. Actually it dropped quite considerably between my IUIs and IVF cycle which was a bit of a shock! Good Luck!
Sweetdreams -good luck for tomorrow!

Dolphin-thinking is a good start!

Bobo-careful with all that lifting!


Hi to everyone else, Vicky


----------



## dolphin17

Luce I'm so sorry to read your last post   , sending you lots of   . xxx


----------



## AuntieM

Hi girls

Quick post from me, not much to report, just wanted to say:

Luce87 - was really saddened to hear your news, what a day for you honey. Wishing you lots of strength and good luck for your next steps.  

rachelbw - good luck with your follow up with Dr Saab, let us know what he says 

Jo - good luck @ The Lister and glad hysteroscopy and D&C went ok

Sweetdreams - good luck with your scan tomorrow honey, only one more sleep. 

Bobo - Take it easy and no more shifting heavy stuff! Keep that positive head on honey. x

Dolphin - had a sneaky peak at your lovely DS piccies - so cute, made me feel very positive seing him with the crgh staff. xx good luck with the healthiness thinking!!

AFM - 3rd day of stims and all fine so far, getting quite used to it and loving ticking off the days on my treatment sheet.   have bloods being done tomorrow and 1st stims scan Monday.        this is the one for us. 

Auntiem.x


----------



## gelatogirl

Hello everyone

Just popping in for my fortnightly check in... it's not enough to keep up with you all but I've been so flat out with work and a lot of it has meant evenings chained to the computer so time on FF has gone awol. But it's great to know you are all still there.

Just wondering if anyone else is going for an IUI next week? I've had a pretty confused time of late. My last IUI was cancelled as they thought I had a polyp. I went for a hysteroscopy at Homerton and he couldn't find anything! Worryingly, the report from CRGH hadn't been put with the notes so all I could do was describe what I saw on the scan and I'm hardly qualified! I was really worried he missed it. After all, the lighting isn't that great in there! Then my period arrived the next day - day 21! Bizarre, never had that happen before. So I have no idea when ov. is going to happen, could be really early or normal. Still I'm taking Clomid on the usual protocol. But the fly in the ointment is that I have to do a 1st aid course on Mon and Tues for work. I'll do a LH test and if I surge on Monday then I'll have to cancel for the 3rd time in a row!! Grrr. If I surge on Tues then all will be OK for a Wednesday IUI. Fingers crossed. Well, it's out of my control so we'll see what the pee sticks say. 

I'm tired of this all now. I had my first consult in September 2007 and so far all I've managed is 1 IUI. I really want to get on with it and  feel like I've given it a good shot!! 

Jo - Glad you are feeling OK after your hysteroscopy and D&C. Good luck for your continued treatment.
Luce - sorry to read your news... how awful to have got your hopes up. I would have been shouting it from the rooftops..

everyone - sending you my hello's, welcomes to the new ladies since I last dropped by, and hope you are all doing well.

Gelatogirl xx


----------



## sweetdreams73

luce - so so sorry for your sad sad news lots of      xxx, how very unfair xxxx

Jo - really sorry that CRGH dont feel they can help you so so sorry    , really hope that the Lister can make your dreams come true hon, all the very best xxxxx

   to all those having TX

   to all those on 2ww and lots of    too xxx

    to all those having a difficult time of it and needing a big hug and lots of reassurance

hello to everyone else lots of      and love 

jennyxxxx


----------



## sweetdreams73

Just got back from our 2nd scan at 8+4, now there is no heartbeat seen as "beanie" stopped growing at 6+6, now waiting to m/c naturally.... we are completely and utterly heartbroken and devastated... this is so totally unfair and cruel...      sorry not up to personals at the moment xxxx


----------



## BoBo2005

Jenny, i am so so so so sorry and so devastated to hear this i truly am oh hunnie sending you so many


----------



## Mrs.CC

Jenny ~ I'm so so sorry hon. I just wanted to say that I'm thinking of you. I am truely devestated for you. Life is very cruel, to take this away from you.

Look after each other, loads of love.

CC.x


----------



## Mrs Rock

Jenny, really there are no words, but I am so very sorry.  Thinking of you.


----------



## rachelbw

Jenny i am so sorry for you and your dh life is so cruel just give yourself time to grieve and hope things work out for you in the future i am really so sorry for you both   

Luce i am so sorry for your news   

Rachelbw


----------



## vicks67

Jenny, I'm so sorry for you both. Take time to grieve and we'll be here if you need us. Take strength from the fact that you can get pregnant and it will happen for you one day.x


----------



## luce87

Oh Jenny.  I'm so sorry to hear your news.  It's terrible.  It's hard to know what to say, but I hope that you and dh can take things gently and get all the support that you need.  Sending you lots of love.  
Luce x


----------



## swallow

Jenny, I'm so so sorry to hear the bad news. This is so unfair... I know how davastated you must feel. Allow yourself to grieve. Time is the only healer in this situation. Lots and lots of love and hugs. We are always here whenever you need us.

Luc, what a roller coaster day for you... Can't even imagine what you must have felt in just one day.... Really sorry to hear the news. Thinking about you. I never knew that the urine test can be wrong. It's worrying as GP these days don't bother with blood test anymore....

Quick update from me. Dr Koita suggested to do the ovarian reserve test in the next cycle. Also suggested DH to repeat the SA as the morphology is on the low side. So three more weeks until diagnoses. Fingers crossed.

Lots of love and hugs to everybody.  

Lots of love and hugs to everybody.


----------



## Kittycat104

Jenny - I am so sorry for you.  My heart just sank when I read your post.  Please look after yourself and we are here if there is anything we can do xxx


----------



## EBC

Just postings to repeat the above - luce and jenny - thinking of you. xx


----------



## molly097

oh Jenny, I am so sorry for you hun. Unfortunately I know how you feel. If you need anything or just want to chat let me know. x


----------



## sweetdreams73

Bobo - huge huge           for a BFP for you today when testing xxxxxx


----------



## kdb

Jenny, my heart is breaking for you.   You are such an amazing support on this thread, I wish I could say something that would help lessen your pain.  Wishing you and your DH all the strength in the world xoxo


----------



## BoBo2005

Morning everyone as the sun shines down on us all...i just wanted to thank you Jenny for your lovely message below this morning, and your support to me as well from the beginning of when i joined FF,I hope you are OK and still very much thinking of u and your DH and always here for you as well. As KDB said you are an amazing support to us all    

I so feel a little bad but i know Jenny will be happy for us both that  I got a BFP  yes a    I can't stop the tears and keep looking at the test OMG i cannot believe it. xx         

Will call the clinic today to see if i have to continue the aspirin and book in for a bloody test too to confirms. 

Love to you all xxx


----------



## sweetdreams73

Bobo - wow that is fantastic news hon, so very happy for you, congratulations you so so deserve this xxxxx              thanks for being such a sweetheart to me and all your fab support and pma.... lots of love and    xxxx

AFM - A huge heartfelt thanks to all you lovely ladies for all your sweet messages and pm's very much appreciate all your support, lots of love and      . Been doing a lot and lot of crying     , which is probably good rather than holding it all in, I am doing most of it at night on my own when DH is fast asleep as I dont want to upset him, he is struggling very much too, he was so so excited to be a daddy-to-be and he is fightbacking the tears and very down... I was all set on waiting for my body to naturally bleed and pass little beanie (sorry TMI) but after knowing that I have been carrying around beanie for two weeks dead already I am not sure I can mentally go through waiting any longer for my body to eventually do it.  I have had absolutely no bleeding through whole pregnancy not even any spotting and still have preggie symptoms so my poor confused body doesnt realise that I am not pregnant and beanie is no longer.... my head is obviously in complete denial but sure in time I will come to terms with it all.... just want it all over now so I can try and get some closure and try and move on... I am going to call hospital tomorrow (I was suppose to be 9 weeks preggie tomorrow     ) and see if I can book to have a ERPC think that might be mentally easier for me and hopefully they will recommend it anyway for a missed misscarriage.. anyway sorry girls for the moan dont want to go on and on about me and my sorrowful news....

lots of love and      to everyone and enjoy the rest of your weekends

jenny xxxxxxxx


----------



## EBC

Sweetdreams - NEVER EVER Need to say sorry. We are all here to share the ups and the downs. You're such a support to us all. xx

Bobo - well done and HUGE CONGRATULATIONS - hooray hooray hooray xx


----------



## AuntieM

Evening lovely ladies,

Bobo - WOOHOO YAY WOW BFP!!!! amazing news for you honey,    Have you spoken to the clinic today? 

Swallow - good luck with your tests and looking forward to hearing more from you hun. x

Luce -    sorry you had such a rollercoaster day, I had no idea the pee sticks could be wrong. Sending you lots of positive thoughts for your next steps.  

Elvie - how are you doing? when is your next scan to check on your pesky cyst?

Sweetdreams - again, so very sorry for your news. I have been thinking about you a lot this weekend honey. Please dont apologise, you have every right to be sad and blue and you are such a tower of strength here, you can lean on us all anytime. xx I also wanted to move on as soon as I could after my mmc last yr and decided that the erpc was best. Am wishing you and your DH lots of strength, please let me know/PM me if you have any questions about erpc. 

AFM - day 6 of stims today, all fine so far. Blood test on Friday resulted in my menopur dose being increased - was a little bit    at first as thought that I must not be responding at all or very poorly but just have to trust in the doctors and take it all 1 day at a time. Have 1st stimming scan tomorrow morning, please wish us luck - bit of a milestone day again.

Auntiem.xx


----------



## sweetdreams73

AuntieM - thanks hon   .  Sending you huge amounts of        for lots of your follies to grow big and strong and a perfect lining, hope all great at your scan tomorrow. Not easy but have to try and stay calm and relaxed and trust CRGH know what they are doing which they do which is fab   xxxxx


----------



## BoBo2005

EBC and AuntieM Thank you for your congrats and wishes to us. Will call the clinic in the morning and book in for a blood test and see what we have to do next > i did take an aspirin today and when i call tomorrow will check if need to continue. But still on the folic.

Jenny, thank you for your kind words even at this time you still have time for us., I hope your call to the clinic is OK and if thats what you feel you need to do i hope they can see you soon hun sending you so many      

xxx to you all    
(still in state of shock and did a second test )


----------



## Kittycat104

Jenny - so so sorry you are having to go through this.  Life just isn't fair sometimes.  Hope you get some answers from the consult tomorrow. xxxxx

Bobo - you must me over the moon - was that your first IUI too?  

AuntieM - hope the scan goes OK - its a nerve wracking time.

Gelatogirl - no wonder you are confused - sounds like you have a lot going on and lots of conflicting info - hope you get to have your IUI this week.

Vicky - how is the bump?

Luce - how cruel.  You must have been through such a rollercoaster of emotions.

Kate - hope you are sunning yourself as we speak 

AFM - have enjoyed a nice weekend in this beautiful sunshine.  DH's birthday yesterday so went out for fab meal.  He has gone off on a boys ski trip today so enjoying the peace and quiet and a large glass of white - may as well make the most of not being pg!  Have my follow up this week, but pretty much decided that we are going to go to a clinic that specialises in poor responders for our next go.  For the moment, trying to make the most of not being in the middle of treatment.  Just bought Zita West's new book on IVF - will let you know if she has any new tips!

Louise x


----------



## swallow

BoBo - big congrats! And lots of    enerything wil be fine for you from here.

Louises - like your idea of a big glass of wine.  we should all try and enjoy not being pregnant when we can!

Sweetdream - just to repeat the above, don't ever apologise. You are allowed to be sad, miserable and everything. We are all here for each other whatever the nature has to throw at us. Poor you still have all the symptoms.   Sounds like having the procedure is the best option for you.

Loves and hugs to everybody else.


----------



## rachelbw

Morning ladies

Jenny- the wait must be awful and you and dh will have your dream soon and will make wonderfull parents  

Bobo- congrats hunny so good to see some good news after having such bed news on here  

Aunty em good luck with your scan   

Louise how are you hunny i have been looking at the lister they tend to deal better with women like us hunny good luck  

Kate swallow vicky luce and to all the other ladies on here hope your all ok 

Got my follow up today with Dr Sabb i think it brings closure i just want to know why it all went wrong again i know they cant tell you that but i have to ask   
Rachelbw


----------



## BoBo2005

Morning all, 

AFM, called the clinic going tomorrow for confirmation blood test, still shell shocked at work, but got extreme back ache so seeing my local GP to see what i can do and what to take tonight.  
   

Rachel, thanks for your wishes, hope you follow up goes ok with Dr Sabb hunnie be thinking of you lots xxx  

Swallow, thank you, xx  

Louise, thanks hunnie for your wishes as well, yes this is my first DIUI, sounds like you had a lovely weekend, hun, now so peace and quiet is your hunnie away for a while then,? My friend has the zita west ivf book and its helped her alot, hope it helps you too. Take care of yourself. xxx.  

   Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## jo_11

Hi girls,

Just a quick one from me...

BoBo:  Congratulations on your BFP!    

Jenny:  Per my PM, so very sorry to hear of your loss.  I can empathise with the DH thing... I have to keep all my feelings very much hidden throughout the whole tx thing.  If he sees too much   he just wants to do the manly thing and 'fix' things, which means he wants to run away from tx.  Nooooo!  It sounds a cliche but things will get better.  If it's any consolation, if you have the ERPC (sp??) then it's basically what I had last week (I think), a hysteroscopy and D&C, and it was all but painless.  Plus they say chances of pg can increase after this procedure 

Louise:  I bought the brand new Zita West book at the weekend too!   I saw a while ago that it wasn't out 'til March and I was hoping that I'd be pg by the time it came out and wouldn't need it.  Ah well... I shall just try and gen up on more medical info to add to my 'a little bit of knowledge is dangerous' repertoire.  

Rachel:  Good luck on your follow-up with Dr S... the Lister thread's quite friendly if you end up over there 

Luce:  Sorry to hear your news  

A big   to all the other CRGHers.

AFM, not much is new... despite having the D&C on day 11 last Wed, still ttc during my fertility period at the weekend.  No chance of any decent lining I suspect but it was fun trying   

Jo
x


----------



## BoBo2005

thanks jo xxx you take care too and i see you had an enjoyable weekend! wink 

afm got back from GP he has prescribed me co dydramol tablets 10/500mg. we told him i was pg an he was so pleased as hes been there for us over the past two years,he said safe to take and i read on many sites wasn't unless GP prescribed the pain is so bad like electric shocks. I haven't taken yet Will eat then take. I have not  take aspirin today will check with clinic if i need to continue aspirin and then ask them about this tablet too... anyone else know about these tablets? shall i take it ......even just one will it harm aaa hh i dont know DH said take one tonight .

xxxx sorry me post


----------



## rachelbw

evening ladies 

Hope you are all well a quick update from me had my follow up with Dr S he is so sweet we have decided with the reversal and then iui as another round of Ivf is out of the question so have to book my appointment with a different hospital and have iui at crgh. I know i am lucky i have a 15 year old DD i am blessed but i am not prepared to give up on a sibbling for her so its all systems go again.

Bobo- hope your back get better soon i am a carer so i suffer with bad back as well and co dydramol is good but not sure when pg sorry hun i am sure the doc would not have given it to you unless it was safe. 

Jo- just keep trying hun and have fun in the process   

lots of love girlies 

Rachelbw


----------



## sweetdreams73

Hello lovely ladies

Louise – glad you had a lovely weekend and DH had a great birthday, nice to have a break from all the TX stuff for a while    xxxx.  Hope your follow up apt goes ok and that you can find a clinic that can help you better than CRGH can    

Jo  - Glad all went well with your D&C    , Lister sound like they might be the answer to your prayers then, really hope so reiki xx Glad to hear all good with you and DH, and you had lots of fun at the weekend trying ha ha xx

Bobo  - hope you feel better soon, its horrible being in pain, poor thing       that all great with your blood test tomorrow and you have fab levels xx

Rachel – Dr S is lovely isn’t he, glad you have a plan for future TX and    it all goes great xx

Kate – hope your having a great hols, very lucky! 

Vicks – hope all good with you and bump xx

Luce – lots of   to you xxx

Gelatogirl  - so sorry that things have been so difficult for you, poor thing, hope it goes great for you when you get to do your IUI finally    xxx

Swallow –   that all goes great with your test results for you and DH and you can get on with TX asap 

Hello to molly97, kdb, dolphin, mrs cc, 24hours, ebc and everyone else lots of hugs

AFM - Still not sleeping very well and still crying most of the night, but better to let it all out than keep it all bottled up.... each day gets a little easier and so lovely to have the support of such amazing lovely ladies on this thread and the other threads too, I am very appreciate and very lucky that I have so much support      .  

I am feeling a bit more peace about it now that I have actually booked the ERPC for Wednesday, has not been an easy choice by any means and there is no wrong or right way of doing it, you just have to do what feels right for you.. I personally just need that closure so I can then move on and pick myself up and start again...  

Had a rather horrible day today sadly as had an apt with my GP and he really hurt and upset me and put me in a complete state as I told him that I had sadly had a missed misscarriage he just say "oh right" not even looking at me and didn't take his eyes off his computer screen didn't say oh sorry or oh you poor thing, he knows we are having TX... and I told him that our baby had died inside me two weeks ago and that my body was showing no signs of letting it go, no bleeding, no nothing and still got quite a few preggie symptoms and he then said "oh you want to have a termination then do you"  , my DH nearly smacked him one, I was so shocked I just couldn't say anything, he made me feel like I was suggesting murdering our baby, which is crazy as baby is very much dead already, he then started to give me a letter for a referral to an abortion clinic     , I told him that I needed a letter for the early pregnancy unit at the hsp for an ERPC and he didn't even know what that was.... He gave me a letter which I just ripped up and called the hsp myself and got it sorted (not that I needed the stress of organising all that). Walked out the surgery shaking and crying again... unbelievable man should never of been a dr....   ... shocker....!!    

lots of love
jenxxxxxx


----------



## EBC

oh Jenny - that sounds awful.


----------



## gelatogirl

Hello all

Jenny - so shocked to read your last post, please make sure you complain loudly to the practice and the PCT as this is not acceptable. So sorry that you had to deal with that on top of everything. At least you had your DH with you. I feel outraged!!! I hope that things are plain sailing for you now and that you get the strength to go through the next days and weeks ahead.  

Bobo - great news for you about the BFP! Reading through a few days of the thread tonight and it's such a rollercoaster for everyone. I hope that the back pain is easing off. Make sure you get some other treatment for that - acupuncture or something  - is back pain a problem for you? Can make a pregnancy hell so I hope you get some relief.

Kate - how's your tan love?? Hope you and C are having a fab time, doing some intrepid things or just relaxing....

Rachel - glad to read you have a plan! I'm inspired to read that you're not giving up on a sibling for your DD even with a 15+ yr gap as I often think I've left it a bit late with a 5 yr gap!! 

Jo - nothing wrong with having a bit of fun - you go girl...

Louise - you enjoy your relaxation, sounds very therapeutic. DH is out tonight so I'm enjoying a bit of 'me' time too. No glass of wine though sadly!

AuntieM - how did your stimming scan go?? Good luck!

I'm even more confused than my last post so don't expect anyone to keep up with me..... essentially my period has gone haywire - anyone else had short cycles on Clomid? My last one was 21 days so I called CRGH asking when to book in for scan. Nurse suggested today but of course I'm on a flipping 1st aid course today and tomorrow so she suggested I test for FH over weekend and call if I got a surge. So I call on Sat only to be told by on-call Dr that if I was ovulating on day 6/7 then I could forget about it, no point in coming in, couldn't possibly get pg on such a short cycle. So I have given up for another month. I am still testing for FH as I wasn't 100% the test was positive, nearly as dark but not quite. Today seemed lighter so if tomorrow is fainter still I'll know it's passed. Can't do a cycle next month as we've booked a short break to visit friends at Easter... so who knows when this is going to come together for me. In the meanwhile I'm going to book a consult as I've not seen anyone to ask why my cycle is shortening and if clomid is the right thing for me. I think it makes my follies too big too quick. But hey, I'm not the expert... just nearly an expert.   Ranieri was keen for me to double the clomid after my 1st and only try so far and he's gone now. Someone else might have a different opinion.

Onwards... sending  my best to you all.

Gelatogirl xx


----------



## sweetdreams73

Gelatogirl - thanks hon xxx   . So sorry you are having such a nightmare with your short cycles... Just wanted to share with you that when I had my first two IUI's with clomid my follies grew really really big far too quickly and caused me to have short cycles and I had to have the IUI done on day 10 and day 11 which was too early for me as I have a problem with a thin lining and need IUI on at least day 12 or ideally after.... so very glad to get off the clomid... Did 1st superovulation IUI with gonal-f injections, my follies grew slower and then reached perfect size by the time my lining had started to thicken and 1st attempt was a BFP... so maybe might be an idea to chat to dr about trying them inside of clomid cycles....anyway just a thought as worked for me... xxx


----------



## Greyhounds

Sweetdreams I am so sorry to hear your news, it is so cruel and unfair.  Please give yourself time to grieve and to talk about it if you need to, don't bottle it up.      

As for that doctor...well...you should write a very strongly worded letter to the head of the practice and copy your PCT into it.  As if your loss is not enough to cope with you don't need an idiot having an idiot to make it worse! I'm so sorry you have had to go through that  

Thank you all for your advice on moving to the CRGH.  We are now booked into the next open evening on the 7th April and i have started the process to get a copy of my notes from the Hammersmith.  Hopefully we should get ourselves an initial appointment sometime next month when I get all my notes.


----------



## sweetdreams73

Gillydaffodil - Thanks for your message  . Thats great news that you are going to be going with CRGH... hope your impressed with them and they make your dreams come true  ... good luck with the open evening and your initial appointment  . xxxx

AFM - I know I shouldn't of but I have just done a pregnancy test because I just wanted to get closure and see it say "not pregnant" anymore and it still says *I am pregnant*.... this is so totally unfair and cruel, my own body doesn't even realise I am not pregnant anymore...    . Really scared about my operation tomorrow as don't like the thought of being put under with a general and DH is worrying himself silly about it, he is so sweet says he will stay at hospital while they do the op and not go home and then come back later..... poor sweet guy he is struggling so much to cope with it all and so stressed it breaks my heart...


----------



## BoBo2005

Hi lovely ladies,

Just dropping in whilst at work.

Sweet dreams, as I’ve said in my pm, sending you so many hugs and wishes to you and DH, hope tomorrow can go as best as can, not sure right words to say but you know what i mean. Hope you can once you are both ready start treatment again xxxx    

Gillydaffodil, hope all goes well at the opening evening on the 7th and you can then start your tx, all the best   

Gelatogirl, not a usual sufferer of back but this is awful. Xx hope you manage to start tx soon and i 
i was on clomid and this is was my first attempt x   

AFM, went to GP last night as you know and took just one tablet, went to the clinic this morning for blood test so now just waiting for results so be around 4pm-7pm when we will hear and have confirmation.      Booked my 6 week scan for 23rd March, whilst we were there not sure if i shouldn’t have and waited till results but we booked it. Codydamol nurse joy said was fine to take so I’m sticking to one every four hours rather than 2. And electric pain down my legs isn’t helping and my back i can’t even begin to explain how horrid it is.    
Work been great and leaving around 3 today.... 

Hi to all be back later xxxx


----------



## BoBo2005

Oh no too much info, but got brown coloured discharge will wait for nurse ring adn ask her if i need to worry. will surf net and see now oh god


----------



## sweetdreams73

bobo - sweetie sure its nothing to worry about and just spotting around your AF time, some women do get that when preggie xxxxx      that everything is all ok   xxxx


----------



## rachelbw

afternoon ladies

Bobo i have read a lot of women having discharge while pg hope your ok hunny. is your back pain sciatica it sounds like a trapped nerve with the shooting pains

Jenny-so sorry about your run in with the doc he was so insenceitive i think you need this op tommorow as it will give you closure and hopfully after you and dh can grieve properly. Have you sat down with dh and told him how you feel men can sometimes suprise you and can be a great support in hours of need even though they are hurting themselves. Together you will both get through this i am sure of it.   

Gillydaffodil- welcome to the CRGH they are brilliant 

Gelatogirl- never to late to have a sibbling good luck with your tx 

Luce- how are you hunny have you decided what you are going to do next

Auntie M how was your scan 
Louise Jo Kate Swallow Mrs C  EBC Vicky and other CRGHers hope your all ok 

Rachelbw


----------



## BoBo2005

Thanks Rachel and Jenny, will try not to worry and see what she says when nurse calls with results later.

rachel, yep sciatica, trapped nerve so on Codydamol as cant do no physio or any other drugs to be given to me so got to lump the pain for now and pray it goes soon
xxxxx


----------



## EBC

Hi ladies..

Just a quick, quiet one, i'll be back later. 

I have asked before, but, can we have sex during down regging... i mean ...how do I put this politely, can we go all the way...or should we ...release...outside. 

lol - i'm sorry, it may be a silly question, but I don't understand...wont we have a chance of getting pregnant if we 'carry on as usual'. What about the drugs..? Hmmmm...confused.


----------



## BoBo2005

Quick post  be back later but its  a me post,
just had a call from crgh,and nurse said my progesterone levels are a little low and i have to go tomorrow to collect cycolgest? has anyone taken these omg where we have to put them oh dear. 
then i have to go back again for more blood/beta test on Thursday to see if increase. My lining is a litle thin so they want it to increase as much as possible to help with pregnancy, y     oh yes its been confirmed i am BFP OMG   i just hope they help i try not to worry though.

its 73.6 and needs to be at least 100
said beta is 881
all so confusing 
xx


----------



## AuntieM

Bobo - congrats on your confirmed BFP!! Try not to worry about levels hun and relax. Oh yes Cyclogest aka the "bum bullets" as they are called on my cycle buddy thread! I had them on my last few diuis and was told they go up the "back door" - think there is less mess this way (sorry tmi). Good luck with the tests on Thurs.   

Sweetdreams - flippin heck I cant quite believe your GP story - I'd definatley complain when you feel up to it, that is shocking treatment and poor you going through that on top of everything else. I really feel for you honey   . Am hoping that tomorrow goes as ok as it can and that you and your DH can be strong together and get the closure that I know only too well that you need. I had a local for my erpc so cant help with general anasth fears but am sure you will be fine. Sounds like your DH is all ready to look after you very well. Will be thinking of you xx

Rachel - glad you have some next steps, it makes you feel much more positive doesnt it?  

Gelatogirl - sounds like a frustratiing time for you - I wasnt convinced about clomid myself - made my lining very thin and although my cycle length wasnt affected I really felt that for me, it just wasnt right. Dont blame you for booking a consult to get some answers to your questions. Hope it goes ok honey.  

EBC - I would ask crgh if you are unsure about sex during downregging - I was told no but then the nurse remembered our situation!

afm - Had 1st stim scan yesterday and despite having extreme worries that there would be nothing there    we have 7 follies growing. 2 are on the small side on the left but apparently the right side is compensating for it and has 5 good size ones. With my low amh we are pleased with this and   that they all continue to behave and grow lots!! Lining is also good and thicker at this point than at most of the previous times when I had the actual iui so thats also good. next scan tomorrow so   all is still good.  

also had my 1st acupuncture session last night, with a lovely guy whose partner is just about to give birth to an IVF baby! He used to work for zita west so knew exactly what I was going through and I felt so at ease with him (which is good seing as he was sticking needles in my tummy at that point!!!!    )

Auntiem.x


----------



## Mrs.CC

Evening ladies,

Jenny ~ How are you hon? I think it's disgraceful the way your gp treated you.......people like that shouldn't be in that profession. How unfair that you have to go through all that you're going through and your body still not realise it's not pg.....I'm sure that doesn't help at all.
I hope tomorrow goes as well as it can and you get the closure you need and deserve. My thoughts are with you both, and remember we are all here for you.xxxxx

EBC ~ Sorry I can't help luv i didn't down reg!!

Auntie m ~ Wow congrats on your first scan, thats brill news...you're obviously responding really well. That should put your mind at rest a bit. It sounds like its all going to go well for you.

Bobo ~ Firstly belated congrats on your positive....fantastic news. I was on cyclogest twice a day, morning and night (up the front way) up until I was 12wks pg, so it's nothing to worry about, it's just progesterone support...I was happy for all the support they prescribed!!! I used to put my alarm on an hr early in the morning and go put my cycogest in then go back to bed to allow it to absorb, then put it in before I got into bed at night.
I also had a lot of brown discharge during the first 8wks or so. It's nothing to worry about. They say that brown blood is old and the only time to worry is if it is red blood coupled with cramps. I woke up xmas morning to find red blood and that was horrid but I tried not to worry cos when I used a panty liner there was only a little bit on it and they say to only worry if it soaks through a thick pad. 
I'm affraid I can't help with your progesterone level, can't remeber what mine was, but your beta sounds good.

Hi to everyone else, hope everyone is ok.

Well 20wk scan tomorrow....yey at last I get to find out what they are....if they behave and show us their bits!!

Love to all
CC.x


----------



## BoBo2005

Mrs CC thank you   and thanks for your comments about cycolgest it helps to hear from those that have used it. All the best for your 20 week scan tomorrow  so exciting you made me laugh saying show you their bits     

Auntie M, thank you, fab news on your stims today and great to hear all is ok, wishing you all the best of luck for scan tomorrow hunnie xxx   

x


----------



## kdb

BoBo, congratulations to you and your DH


----------



## vicks67

Hi, Just popping on to wish Jenny good luck tomorrow, thinking of you xx

Bobo-I also had cyclogest through all three iuis and both IVF cycles, messy but thats about it! Your beta is excelent, so hopefully the cyclogest will help with the low progesterone,lots of luck xx

Mrs CC-good luck tomorrow!

Hi to everyone else!
Vicky


----------



## AuntieM

Mrs CC - oooh how exciting to see your twinnies again and know if they are   or  , enjoy. xxx


----------



## luce87

Evening ladies
I just want to start by saying how touched I have been by all your messages of support.  I wasn't expecting such a wonderful response and it's been a real support.  Doing this on my own is fine most of the time, but i do really notice it when things don't go well as there's no one else there who really understands exactly what's happening.  So it's been great to know that you are all there and you all understand how it feels.  Thank you so much xx

Jenny - Your experience with your GP sounds terrible.  When I miscarried I went to the GP to tell them and was surprised that she didn't even ask how I was, but yours sounds awful.  I think you should complain - he needs to know that it's not right to behave in that way.  I hope that your op goes well tomorrow - it's a difficult decision about what to do but you can only go with what feels right for you.  Someone once said to me that you don't need to feel everything at once - and I have found that really helpful when things get tough.  My thoughts will be with you tomorrow.

Bobo - Congratulations - I'm so pleased for you, and on your 1st go!  Don't worry about the cyclogest - you'll get used to them and they will improve your progesterone.  The great thing about CRGH is that they will test your levels and will then do something about it.  So don't panic!  It's the start of a rollercoaster!  Hope it goes well on Thursday.  

Rachel - I'm pleased that your follow up with Dr Saab felt ok and that you know what your way forward is now.  None of what we are doing is guaranteed so we just have to try and move forward with hope.

Jo - I hope that you're doing ok.  I can understand your upset about your follow up.  I would always want them to be honest with me but there are ways of saying it.  I hope that it goes really well for you at the Lister.  I'm considering it myself so may be joining you!

Louise -  Definately enjoy the opportunity to drink nice wine - I haven't had a driink for 2 years!  Have you decided which clinic you will go to yet? I hope that your follow up goes well and that you get the information that you need.

Mrs CC - Lots of good luck for your scan tomorrow - how exciting!  I'm looking forward to hearing what you're having!

Auntie M - Well done with growing your follicles - 7 is great!  Good luck for the next scan.

Swallow - I hope all your tests go well.  It can feel dautning but the more information you have the better.

Gelatogirl - I'd definately ask them about different meds for the early ovulation - I've had the same problem that stimming increases the speed rather than number.

And hello to anyone I've missed!

AFM I'm recovering from the upset - it was lovely to think I was pregnant for a day and it did feel too good to be true.  I'm trying to think that given we're always told about percentage chances of things happening - they say that those pee stick are 99% accurate - so I had probably less than 1% chance of that happening but it did! I've booked a follow up with Dr Abramov on Friday and I am scared about what he will say.  Worried that he's going to say there are no more treatment options given my age, and I don't feel ready to give up yet.  So it felt better to at least see him sooner rather than later. Fingers crossed.

Luce x


----------



## ElizaC

Hi Ladies,

Been ages since I was last on here, dont always have access to a pc. So trying to catch up in the last week.

Sweetdreams, am so sorry for your loss, life is so cruel, & what an insenitve dr. Sounds like he's in the wrong job!      

Bobo, great news

I am starting stimming tonight, yikes, scary! Had my scan today & the nurse went thru with me what I have to do, is it me or does those needle look huge!

xx


----------



## gelatogirl

Just a quicky to say I've decided to keep the scan appointment I made last week for today in the feint hope that things are still cooking. Actually, I've been testing my LH since the weekend and I think that today I've finally got a surge!! And the cervical mucus (sorry TMI!) seems to be confirming that too. I decided not to take the last dose of Clomid last week in the hope that thing might slow down and perhaps they have. I woke at 5.30am as I think I'm a bit excited.. appointment is 9.30am so we'll see soon enough. Just hope they can get the sperm defrosted etc in time.

Jenny - hope they are very good to you today. good luck, be strong xx
Hope that anyone else having important tests etc today have a good day!

Gelatogirl xx


----------



## BoBo2005

Quick post to wish Jenny all the best today to u and DH. Will be thinking of u 
Xxxxxx


----------



## Lovejoyslady

morning ladies. i don't post very often but always follow what is happening.
just wanted to share that i got a BFP this morning!!! can't quite believe it just yet - as otd is saturday but 11dp5dt feel cautiously optimistic. i have now down four tests and all show a positive result. but having never seen one in my life i can't quite think it is real just yet. i am going to test again tomorrow and if all well will call clinic and see if i can come in for a blood test. think the   might tell me off if i call today.
praying all is well with my little embie/embies


----------



## rachelbw

morning ladies 

Jenny-   for today 

Mrs -C good luck today 

GG good luck today hunny i am having IUI with superovulation is that the same as what you are having? need to look up what it is

Lovejoyslady congrats     

Eliza good luck with the stimms tonight i love that bit  i know but it makes you feel that you are doing something  

Auntie M fab follies hope they behave and carry on growing  

to louise Jo luce and other cgers 
Rachelbw


----------



## Mrs.CC

Morning girls,

Jenny ~ I do hope it all goes ok for you today, I'm thinking of you both hon.xxxx

Lovejoyslady ~ Congrats on the bfp, fab news...hope all goes well for you.

Eliza ~ Hope the first jabs went well, the needles are a bit scary when you first see them, but they are fine and so sharp that they go in really easily.

GG ~ Hope the scan goes well for you....fingers crossed.

Have a lovely day everyone.

CC.x


----------



## BoBo2005

COngratulations Loveusjoy on your bfp    

Thank you all for your kinds words and for me today when i go to the clinic. Im going to ask the following to the nurse today, is this ok?...
1) How long to take cyclogest?
2) What will happen when baby grows? lining and stuff to be thick enough to carry?
3) how many more blood tests to have?
4) is it worth going tommorrow for blood/progesterone test if i only start the cyclogest tonight?
shoudl i not wait another day at least till friday?
5) what is the normal progesterone level meant to be now for pg ladies, what needs to be?
6) side effects of cyclogest etc.?

Any other things i need to ask ladies you think xxxx thanks x

x 
Just told one of my bosses today and she was very pleased and said keep to yourself for now or at least til your first or second scan and fell better she knows as looks like im going everyday to clinic


----------



## 24hours

OMG! I knew it will be impossible to catch up  !

JENNY, so so sorry  . I PMed you. Take care!

JO, shame you have to look for help somewhere else! You are right about D+C helping to get pg, so hopefully we'll hear good news from you  .

BOBO, congratulations! let us know about your progesterone levels. Good luck! I had sciatica and being in bed for 2 weeks and massage helped a lot. 

LOVEJOYSLADY, congrats to you too! well done! I started doing tests 10 days after 5D embryos transfer (very naughty). It is when the effects of the trigger injections have faded, so hopefully yours is as positive as mine was  

LOUISES, glad you are enjoying being off treatment. make the most of it because 9 months can be VERY LONG     (not complaining, of course  )

MISSCC, tell us!!!!!!!!!! what are they!!!! 

AUNTYM, well done with your stims  

GELATOGIRL, sorry about your messy cycle, hope it finally went well. 

VICKS, how far are you now? I started feeling the baby at week 16, tough that's extremely soon. Normally it happens around week 20. I understand you are looking forward to it, as it's very reassuring!

LUCE, so sorry it wasn't a real positive. 

MISS TI, glad to hear from you  

GIRLS ON TX, good luck and fingers and toes crosed for you!

REST OF THE WORLD (because this thread is so biggggg now)     for everyone!

AFM: I had my 4D scan last thursday and it is amaaaaaazing! i've seen my baby's face   , opening his mouth, swallowing, licking his arm, kicking, it's just incredible. He has a small nose and full lips like me. He's about 900 grams and looking completely normal. I really hope you can soon enjoy the same feeling.


----------



## gelatogirl

24 hours - what a nice post... so lovely to read your excitement about seeing your little boy, tucked away in there. How amazing.

Bobo - great list, always good to go well prepared. Hope they answer all your questions tomorrow. I've not had cyclogest so can't help, sorry.

Rachel - I'm having IUI just with Clomid. Not sure what superovulation is but it sounds impressive. Perhaps you can tell me! When are you basting?? We might be 2ww buddies

Lovejoys lady!!! Brilliant! keep the BFPs coming... good luck and fingers crossed that the bloods confirm.

Eliza - good luck with the needles. I've not had to face that as yet and I'm a total wimp so feel for all of you who have to inject. OUCH but hope you get great follies as a result.

Mrs CC - any news?? I hope they were compliant for the scan.

Luce - at least you are seeing Dr A who is so lovely. Whatever his opinion at least he will have thought about what is best for you. I saw him today and he's great. Maybe the news on Friday will be better than expected. I hope so.

Auntie M - your cycle sounds promising and I'm a great believer in acupuncture, especially with a reference like that!

Jenny, Vicks, KDB, Gilly, Swallow, EBC - anyone else??!! Hello, hope you are all doing well...

Had great scan with Dr A today and he remembered me from when he arranged my DHs sperm retrieval in 2008! So he gets top marks in my book. He was really thorough and looked everywhere for my mystery polyp and was satisfied that it's ok to continue. The great news is that despite the weird cycle length before, I'm still going on Day 11 and my follies are great. 22mm, 19mm and 18mm on right and a few < 15 on left, so I'm really stoked. They did bloods to see if they need to do follicle reduction tomorrow before my IUI, which will be tomorrow afternoon regardless. Pregnyl shot in the tummy, I'm ready to go now. Has anyone had follicle reduction? It seems a bit bonkers in a way to get rid of some, but I can tell you now I don't really want twins, and I certainly don't want triplets!!!

Will be wearing my lucky knickers.... anyone else got any funny superstitions??

GG xx


----------



## Mrs.CC

Hi girls,

Just a quickie from me,

Had scan earlier, both babies are perfect all measurements were good and we have............2 little boys on board!!!!
There was def no mistaking they are boys, they were very proud and flashing their bits!!
I'm so relieved they are both ok, and happy to be having 2 of the same sex, it makes things a lot easier.....although I've always pictured myself with a little girl. Obviously mark is over the moon and practicallly buying them golf clubs already.....ha ha!!
Yey now I can start buying things!!

Spk later.
CC.x


----------



## jo_11

Just a quickie...

24hours:  How lovely that you've already 'met' your little boy; well kind of.  To know that he's all perfect must be very reassuring 

GG:  Finally, going ahead with your treatment... that's been a long time coming.  Not sure what the follicle reduction is (anyone??); all the best of luck though  

Bobo:  Cyclogest can have loads of no symptoms... I've been both ends of the spectrum.  There's a leaflet inside that'll tell you all though.

Mrs CC:  Well, of COURSE you're having two boys... they're CRGHers, seems it's all boys there.  Very exciting though.  I'd better press on with the Lister and try and get myself a girl... she'll have the pick of the bunch with all these boys around, lucky thing 

Jo
xxx


----------



## 24hours

MisCC, OMG, more boys! have you heard of anyone with a girl this is very suspicious, ha ha ha.
my grandmothers already bought everything up to 6 months!!!
congratulations


----------



## Mrs.CC

I know, have there ever been any crgh girls born....ha ha!!


----------



## AuntieM

Lovejoyslady - Congrats on your BFP yay for you!! Hope you get to have your blood test tomorrow. Also thanks honey for the Acupuncture info - went to WhiteCrane on Monday and the guy was fab!  

Gelatogirl - glad your cycle is back on track. Dr A is great isnt he? Good luck for IUI tomorrow honey, and hope the lucky knickers live up to their name!  

Mrs CC & 24 hours - wow so lovely to hear your scan stories, makes me feel all goey inside! Mrs CC - twin boys    how wonderful!! is odd how crgh seem to be all blue these days!

Bobo - hope clinic helped you today honey and good luck with cyclogest. you do get use to the bumbullets after a while!

Sweetdreams - thinking about you and your DH today hon   - hope you are healing ok and looking forward to seing you back here soon. xx

afm - 2nd stim scan today and we now have 11 follies, about 9 of which are good size. Lining also good at7.8 so again am really pleased. Had the lovely Dr Saab doing the scan and he showed me a 3d piccie of my follicles in multi-colour! Am taking each day as it comes as I am aware of how quick things can chnage but for today I am one happy Auntiem. x       

One question for IVF girls - how long did you wait in crgh after EC before being allowed home?


----------



## luce87

Hi everyone
Just a quickie from me

Jenny just wanted to say I've been thinking of you today, and hope that you're doing ok.  Take it gently.

Gelatogirl - that's great news about your follicles.  I just wanted to let you know that I had a follicle reduction on my 2nd IUI cycle (depsite my poor response now I produced 6 follicles!).  It wasn't at CRGH but I presume that they all do it the same way.  It's basically like egg collection in IVF but much quicker and they only gave me something to relax, rather than sedation.  So I felt floaty but completely knew what was going on.  They then did an internal scan and the doctor then used that to guide a needle through the vagina up to the ovary to aspirate the follicle.  It doesn't take very long at all.  It also didn't hurt.  But it did feel strange.  You feel the jab of the needle going in to your vagina, and at that point the nursed had grabbed my hands presumably in case I had jumped or something, and then it's very weird because you can feel it going up to your ovary.  It's hard to describle, but it really didin't hurt.  So don't worry - you'll be fine.  Plenty of deep breaths and I imagined I was lying on a beach in the sun!  As soon as they had done the aspiration they then went on to do the IUI all in the same procedure.  
I hope this hasn't freaked you out because it wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be.  
Thanks for what you have said about Dr A.  When I saw him before he was great so I do know that he will give me good advice.
Good luck for tomorrow x

Luce x


----------



## ElizaC

Lovejoyslady - Lovely news! Congrats! 

Gelatogirl - Good luck with your iui tomorrow  

Mrs CC - How lovely twin boys! My mate has twin boys & they are delightful!
Rachel - Had a mare with the needles last night, Gonal F was easy peeesy! But then panicked on the menopur, pulled out the needle so I dont think I gave myself the proper dose! Hope that doesnt cause any probs with my follies's growing! Have now got a big bruise & a lump on my thigh  Must be braver tonight! 

AuntieM Good news on your follies, gives me the confidence as my AHM is low too. Am on the highest dose they've told me xxx


----------



## AuntieM

ElizaC - have you tried injecting your tummy? I found it much easier (more to grab onto there for me!!  ) I found Gonalf a breeze but menopur is so fiddly and the needle longer! I was upped to max dose last Friday so was hoping and praying was enough. Good luck with your scans hun. x


----------



## dolphin17

Hi ladies

I'm sorry I've been quiet for the last week, our internet went down so I've been offline 

I was really looking forward to catching up on all the news of the week but it has been such a sad week for some I'm now   , Jenny I'm so so sorry to read what's happened, I know how much it hurts and my heart goes out to you    I will PM you hun xxx

Bobo - it was so nice to see your lovely news hunni, so pleased for you   .  Try not to worry about any brown gunk - I had it from time to time up to about 15w I think xx  And the cyclogest is nothing to worry about I don't think - I was on gestone injections until 15w and I think they were stronger than cyclogest and they didn't do any harm xxx  Many congrats  

I'm sorry girls that's all I can do for now, I hope you're all ok - and thank you for all your lovely comments about Mikey's pics, glad u liked seeing him in his tshirt and with the staff at crgh   ... will try to catch up with everyone soon

Love dolphin xxx


----------



## BoBo2005

hi everyone,
sorry me post again. 

Things not gone well since leaving clinic at 4.30 yesterday afternoon. Given cyclogest 400mg told take three times a day! yet says 1-2 times a day. Well had to get a cab home and at 5pm i took the first one in bottom and since 5pm to 3am this morning have not stoppedgoing toilet i haven't eaten since midday yesterday i cant drink anything not even sip water i am in a bad way and worried for baby cause if i don't eat or drink its not going to help him/her.   So I'm scared. i was meant to take another this morning but haven't as yet. Is this common those that have taken it due to go back at 12pm today for blood test but i can even make it to the front door, i haven't slept more than 3 hours all night, I'm so scared.. I didn't even manage to ask all the questions cause it was a quick in and out collect them so felt rushed and upset by this, we are paying.!!!apparently doc not sure which one said i need take them and go back today,. no chance i can get on two trains and bus/walk it!
what do i do other than try and get through at 9 am and try speak to a doc or nurse urgently x
sorry to much info about me on the loo!     

be back later for pesonalsxxx


----------



## dolphin17

Hi Bobo

Sorry to read you've had a bad night   I would definitely call the clinic and speak to someone, in the meantime you might want to consider putting the cyclogest in the "front door"... although if you can speak to someone in an hour I guess you might want to just wait.  When you do speak to them maybe it's worth asking them if you'd be better off having gestone injections... although they're not great to have either - but obviously worth it if it doesn't have the same side effect that you've got at the moment?  

Try not to worry too much about the baba, they will still be getting everything they need from you  

Really hope you manage to get into the clinic to see a doc...is there any way you could drive/DH drive you/taxi rather than doing public transport...although that's still not much use if you need a loo quickly  I'm really sorry I can't think of anything else to suggest, good luck hun hope the Drs have a good plan for you

love dolphin xxx


----------



## kdb

24hrs - good to hear from you!  Wow, the scan sounds amazing, and so detailed that you can even recognise the features he had in common with you!  So exciting  

Hi Jo lovely xoxo    Watched NZ Masterchef last night and it was a shocker!  Not really like the original... a bit too Hells Kitchen-ish / US-glam for my liking.

Mrs CC - hilarious comment about the golf clubs   Your DH must be so chuffed!

GG, that is fab news!  Sending you some lucky antipodean vibes from down under for your basting     

Auntie M, those follies sound great   

Lovejoys - woo hooooooooo!!!!!  Congrats!

Hello to all the other lovely CRGHers   Still chasing the clinic to get my first cons appt confirmed for mid-April but it seems they don't take bookings more than three weeks in advance?

Righto, must away as I have a concall from 11pm-2am tonight (NZ time) ... yawn... it didn't seem such a bad idea when I organised it a month ago!


----------



## BoBo2005

Thanks dolphin x

Just had a call back from nurse, wished was a doctor as thats what i asked for and even receptionist said you need a doctor rather than nurse!l. Oh well outcome is I have to go in today so will go this afternoon. DH will drive me and we find some sort of parking nearby, no way make it public transport. Will have to get DH to go get me some kind of elderly nappies! feel sick thinking about it.
She said to me you know there is a bug going around I said no chance i got a bug within an hour of cycolgest i went over 100 times to look from 6 pm  since the Early hours of the morning, she was a little shocked and said aren't you the one with problem back hows that i said I HAVENT EVEN GOT TIME TO THINK ABOUT THE SHOOTING pains i just want to be  OK enjoy being PG!    
So got to go back and i took one about an hour ago through the front so far been once to loo was brownbits again we see she advised don't take till you go home from clinic so i wont, but i cant take anything else!    we go through so much dont we ladies those of us on IUI and those of you on IVF...   But i keep thinking of the future and in nOv our bundle of joy but will ask again if anything else as for 6 weeks i couldnt cope with this nor be out of work.

CC fab news twin boysxx 
Auntiem great news all the best. x 

hi to all and Jenny i hope you are ok after yesterday xxx


----------



## jo_11

Bobo:  Oh my, there's a lot going on with you at the moment, you poor thing    Easier said than done I know, but please try to relax a little bit... deep breaths and all that.  I wish you all the luck this afternoon at the clinic; I'm sure everything will be fine and you'll look back tomorrow and wonder what you were getting so worked up about    In terms of where to park... if you're standing outside the hospital with your back to it, turn right and there's a road about 20m on your left hand side.  It's Heathcote Street and there are always empty bays.  It's a parking meter zone; you're only allowed one ticket there so make sure DH pays for a couple of hours so you don't get a penalty charge.  

kdb:  Good to hear you're having fun in NZ (with the exception of the confracall!).  I didn't know there was a NZ MasterChef... I'm currently addicted to the Australia MasterChef; it's a bit more 'rustic' and 'out there' than the UK version but I wouldn't expect anything less 

GG:  All the best for the IUI today in your lucky knickers   

 to everyone else.

Jo
x


----------



## 24hours

hey bobo, calm down hun  . I'm sure it will be fine. Your baby needs very little these early days and there's plenty of all of it in your blood. I've heard of many of us having up to 4 cyclogest a day, so nothing to worry about there. Maybe you did have a bug and the cyclogest made it come quicker... Cyclogest didn't work for me so I was changed to Gestone inyections. Please let us know what the clinic says and try to stay relaxed. Stress for your baby is worse than lack of food


----------



## gelatogirl

It's a done deed and now I'm trying to relax thinking of that crowd swimming away towards their target. Quick question about sperm... She said the sample was excellent (defrosted) but one of the statistics she told me was that they were 24% normal, which doesn't sound to great to me! 88% motility...anyway, 24% of 11 million is still a lot so I suppose that's why so many are needed. Phew! Busy in there this afternoon and waiting for an hour for your IUI does nothing for your blood pressure I'm sure. Now I have those 16 endless days ahead. Mind you, last time AF came before I even got to test so who know. Thinking positive though, last time was a dress rehearsal.

Bobo, hope you are feeling a bit better now. I think what you need is a good nights rest, so I hope you sleep better tonight. There are a million nasty stomach viruses around at the moment.  

KDB, thanks for my down-under vibes, they're needed for this Aussie chick! Hope you are having a great time. You must be about to meet up with your DH. Enjoy being reunited! How long since you've seen him?

Thanks everyone else for your well wishes, anyone else starting 2ww, just so I know who will be going round the twist with me??
GG xx


----------



## rachelbw

evening ladies

Jenny hope your ok hunny   

Mrs CC Boy twins thats great news  where are all the girls though all my friends are having boys  

GG congrats on being pupo just try and chill out hun the 2ww is the hardest part the sperm stats sound fine  

Bobo hope you are ok and relaxing  

auntie M Jo luce KDB Vicky Lovejoys Dolphin Eliza and other crgers hope your all ok girlies 

Just a quick question is it cheaper to get stimms from central homecare and do i get the pescription from crgh i have always bought from them but seen lots of people buy them from there and saw asda were doing half price drugs. I dont think you stim as much when you do iui not sure 

Rachelbw


----------



## AuntieM

Evening ladies

Rachel - I got my drugs from Healthcare at home (HAH) - crgh told me that they are now getting patients to go to them directly but not sure this is for everyone. I worked it out and for my drugs (max dose) it saved us over £1000. crgh faxed them my prescription then HAH called with a quote and arranged delivery to my work (in plain unlabelled box thank god!) All really easy and well organised. Good luck honey. x   

GG - congrats on being PUPO honey !!   

Bobo - sorry to hear your having loo horrors - cyclogest gave me hideous bottom burps and wind, really not nice. Am having sympathy squits (sorry TMI) with you today as think the antibiotics crgh gave me to take week before EC are not exactly in harmony with my stomach! Hope all goes ok for you tomorrow honey. xx

kdb - where abouts in NZ are you? My DH and I got engaged in Christchurch so is v special to us. xx

afm - last stim scan tomorrow and if all going ok will be pregnyl on Sat and EC Monday. Last day at work tomorrow WOOHOO for about 10 days so looking forward to big old chillax next week. Planning lots of reading chicklit, watching chickflicks and sending positive vibes in the general direction of my uterus!!

love to sweetdreams, elvie, EBC, dolphin, MRs CC, lovejoyslady, jo, 24hrs, elizac, luce, swallow and all you other wonderful ladies, lots of     all round


auntiem.xx


----------



## BoBo2005

Morning my fellow crghrsxx xx 

Jenny, thinking of you and hope you OK xxx  

JO,thanks for the advise on parking we saw a bay and was resident and couldn't wait till a few left so on the next street on the left found lots of parking so always worth to know. £8 for 2hours so not that bad, nearest ncp is 10/12 mins walk this was 2 mins xx  

24hours , yep a bug Ive whittled it down to but too much of a coincidence.HOW you feeling all well?  

GG, woo hoo 2ww , yes they kept me waiting 45 mins for my diui and it hurt holding my bladder for that long xx but now plenty of rest and do nothing for 16 days and you get your wonderful bfp at the end.xxx   

Auntiem, all the best for your last stim today and plenty of rest for the next few weeks, yes lots of chick flick xxx 

AFM, well what can i say an awful two days have occurred as you know from my posts yesterday morning. Well went clinic IN the afternoon saw a senior nurse, and she said there wasn't point in me going in as couldn't blood test me cause i had done a lot of the number 2's all nite, my face dropped and so did DH he wasn't happy .i said i was told i had to come in by another nurse and insisted i did but i did say is it worth it and was told yes. She wasn't impressed so i gave her the name of the nurse.
I Said look I'm so not well taken a lot of energy out of me to get here and what for nothing, please can you ask a  doc and see if can take injections, tablets or something else. She said you sound like u got a virus and too coincidence you took cyclogest up the back door and violently ill. so cut long story short she saw a doc, advised take two cyclogest up front and gestone injection at night! so DH did it for me there she helped him and from tonight till Monday night he will do it.    to DH hate needles.
Not to alarm the rest of you at our clinic but was told me that the clinic had a virus of sickness, poops and stuff going round so i reckon i caught it from there! as seen no one who is ill and been very careful. past weeks, oh well no matter how clean and hygienic u are you catch it! my immune system is pretty low at best of time but i said its too much of a coincidence so been told plenty of rest and lots of water and don't worry if cant eat. Managed 2 slices of toast yesterday and had a few toilet times but not severe ..No sickness,but want to be sick but hate being sick aaahhh just feel nausea and cramps in tummy xxxxxx 

Back to clinic on Tuesday 16th see if these pessaries and injections are increasing my progesterone level and got to stop the brown stuff from front the nurse said brown stuff they want to try and stop as to do with progesterone.x ( sorry tmi) 

IF I have to continue gestone or cyclogest can i buy the from somwhere else as they are so expenisve from the clnic ?

THANK YOU ALL FOR CARING SO MUCH ABOUT ME, your kind words, your advise everything has kept me going ...xxxxx 

love to you all xxx


----------



## 24hours

bobo, i was on 100mg a day of progesterone and it's the same price as the 50 IU ampoule   in any pharmacy. Are you on 50 or 100 IU?


----------



## BoBo2005

hi 24hrs i am on 400mg two times a day with cyclogest (total 800mg )
1 time a day on gestone 50mlx2 so 100ml injection

x


----------



## sweetdreams73

Hello lovely ladies

Just wanted to firstly, say a huge heartfelt thank you to you all for all your lovely supportive and sweet messages and pm's, don't know how I would of coped with all we are going through without you lovely ladies, your the best and I really appreciate it, lots of love and    . thanks, whoops setting myself off now  xxx

lovejoyslady - huge congratulations      hon on your BFP, very happy for you, thats great news,    that all goes great for you xx

Luce - sending you lots of   , is not easy xxx.     that you will get your lovely BFP, don't give up hon, there is always hope xxxx

Elizac - hope stimming going great    for some lovely follies xx

Gelatogirl - hope your lucky knickers did the tick... congratulations on being PUPO...      hope 2ww goes quick for you and    for a BFP xx

24hours - your 4d scan sounds amazing, very happy and glad that all is going so great and your little boy is all good. Thanks so much for your PM lots of love and    xxx

Mrs CC - wow congratulations on it being two boys .. what is going on with CRGH... where are the girls!! so glad all is great with your two little boys, very happy for you xxxxxx

Auntie M - glad all is going great with your stimming     that your follies carry on growing big and strong and all goes great for your scan today 

Bobo – so so sorry for what you are going through all the stress and feeling so unwell   .  I had a really bad bug on Monday and Tuesday…. Terrible runs and pain never had anything like it, fortunately I was ok for operation on Wednesday afterwise they would of cancelled it, but I did lie when they said have you had any recent illnesses etc……. So must be a horrible bug going around…. I always use the front door for the cyclogest and was on 400mg in morning and 400mg in evening and I was all ok with that… so hope you will be all ok   reiki that levels are rising perfectly and pray that all ok on Monday… take care and hope you feel better really soon, lots of       and love xxx

kdb - hope you get your cons apt really soon xx

AFM – I am ok considering, ERPC on Wednesday all went as well as could be expected, general went great (as I woke up again) always a bonus that…   Did get a bit freaked out though as we arrived at nhs hsp at 12.30 and at 2.30 taken down to theatre and then they had a complication with the lady already in theatre before me she had a reaction to the general and so they had to take me back to the ward and then I had to wait a nervous hour until they took me down again at 3.30…. and they kept saying to me, you don’t have any allergies do you, you don’t have an allergic reaction to generals do you…… I had to keep reassuring them I was all ok and nothing wrong with me….  Didn’t do my nerves much good, but tried to keep as calm as possible…. Was really surprised when I came around and back to normal and realised the amount of blood that I had lost which went all over the hospital bed wasn’t expecting that and scared me rather, thought it was never going to stop…. They finally discharged me at 7.30pm and went home to bed… managed to get the first nights sleep I have had for days since we found out….. I am still bleeding now but its gradually getting lighter and hopefully stop very soon…. Its all fresh blood so not all that worried….(sorry TMI)   Had a good cry in the hospital waiting for the operation and also had a good cry yesterday afternoon so letting it all out which is good….   Just got to start to come to terms with it and move on now…. Still got preggie symptoms which is upsetting…. A very strong metallic taste in my month which I have had since about a  week after conception and still sore boobs and weeing a lot, hopefully that will stop soon…. And then just have to wait till my body gets back to normal and I have a normal AF again and allowed to start again…. Then back on the TX rollercoaster again….. .  is going to call me on Monday to arrange a follow up apt, so hopefully that will all go ok and we will have a plan for what to do next...  

hello to missTI, vm, kate, vicks, molly, jo, louise, rachel, ebc, elvie, swallow, dolphin and everyone else hope you are all ok lots of       

lots of love and thanks again girls   xxx 

jenxxxxx


----------



## 24hours

bobo, perfect then!
cyclogest is cheap everywhere. ask in the pharmacy or homecare for the 100mg ampoules of gestone. I don't know why, but the price is the same of a 50mg ampoule    , so actually, it's half price!


----------



## Mrs.CC

Hi everyone,

Jenny ~ I really feel for you hon...I'm glad all went as ok as it could. I have to say you sound so strong...there's nothing wrong with a good cry. It's always a good sign if you're thinking of the next step, and getting back on the rollercoaster. 
As always I'm thinking of you both. Thanks for your good wishes regarding the scan.

Hi to everyone else, Lots of love.

CC.x


----------



## BoBo2005

Jenny, sending many      to you. I'm still so very sorry for what you had to go through on Wednesday, and sorry you had a bug at the beginning of the week. Please take care of yourself now and i am sure you DH is taking care of you as you are of him.    

24hours, ho do i buy them on healthcare at home? do i need a pfrescription etc? i probably have to wait till tuesday once i know whats happening with my levels, id rather have gestone injections than cyclogest xx


----------



## 24hours

bobo, bobo, call them asking for prices and they will explain everything and get your details.
http://www.centralhomecare.co.uk/
usually, you have to ask the clinic to send them the prescription and then they call you to arrange delivery. I don't remember if it's a next day delivery service, but just in case make sure you have enough medicine to start until theirs arrive.
ask in Boots for prices as well, maybe there is not much difference. I bought it in both places, depending on my convenience.


This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## rachelbw

Evening ladies

Auntie M how was your scan today 

Bobo-hope your ok hun and you can soon start enjoying your pg 

Jenny-   

GG- how are you hunny hope your taking it easy and getting Dh to wait on you hand foot and finger  
24 Jo Eliza luce CC Dolphin and all the other fellow cgers hope your all ok girlies 

Got my meeting with the surgeon tom morning hope to have surgery done by next friday and get to start my Iui soon after but a bit worried as have to stimm again that means my body has not had a break oct/feb/march stimming just hope this old body can take it so soon after last time but Dr S said that just after my op is the best time to have tx. Hope he is right as this tx does take it out you physically mentally and emotionally. Just hope it will all be worth it in the end. Has anyone here had IUI with super ovulation and how long does it take any info would be great thanks 
love lots 
RachelBw


----------



## AuntieM

Hey Ladies  ,

Sweetdreams - really good to have you back on here honey, you have been missed. Am glad the erpc was ok, sorry youve had a tummy bug. As Mrs CC says a good cry can do you the world of good. Glad to hear you are looking forwards now, onwards & upwards I say.         xx

Bobo - hope you sort out getting the cyclogest & gestone. I have got mine from Healthcare at home so far and they have been great. Hope that your tests on Tues go ok and you have a chilaxing weekend honey. xx

rachel - glad you have plan for your surgery and can start tx soon. I know what you mean about going straight onto drugs but if youre anything like me I'd want to start asap and if Dr S says is good to crack on then thats a bonus too. I had IUI with menopur for my last 3 IUIs last year and for me it was a normal cycle. ie baseline scan on Day 1-3 with drugs starting around Day 5 then scans every 2/3 days and for me the IUI was around Day 11-12.  Lots and lots of luck honey.  

Hi to everyone @ crgh, hope you all have good weekends, xx

afm - had 3rd stim scan today and have 11 follies, again about half are good size, the others may catch up, lining is Ok but has weirdly reduced in size since Wed but Dr Abramov said it is good quality (triple lined?) so not to worry.. Bit confused as clinic called this afternoon following my blood tests to say to have normal stims tonight but they want to see me for an extra scan tomorrow. Only spoke to a nurse so not really given any explanation - guessing might be to check on the lining again or maybe to see if I can wait extra day before EC??. Am still positive though and glad to have another peek at my follies! Still aiming for EC on Monday but watch this space......oooh its soo hard to take it one day at a time isnt it??   

Auntiem.x


----------



## rachelbw

Auntie M sounds good hunny good luck for monday


----------



## ElizaC

Sweetdreams - Glad the the erpc went well. 

rachel - Pleased you can get tx moving again & not have to wait for too long.  

AuntieM- 11 follies thats great news!! Good luck for Monday will be thinking of you, worked out if all goes ok am 5 days behind you.

I had my scan yesterday was told I have 7 follies! Am pleased with that!

xx


----------



## AuntieM

ElizaC -thanks for the good luck wishes and well done on your 7 follies honey   

lovely Dr Saab has called to confirm EC for Monday at 11am (have to be there at 8am tho   ) as my bloods today were good and scan yesterday he is pleased with.   So have to do trigger jab tonight at 10pm (set alarm in case i fall asleep, am so snoozy today!!) Drug free day tomorrow apart from antibiotics and my mum is coming down so DH & I will be cooking her a lovely mothers day lunch. 

Phew, am feeling much more chilled now and really feel that another   has been reached. Had little   this morning as I think the reality of egg collection caught up with me, just wasnt sure I'd even get this far. Thanks for all your support so far girls, i cant tell you how much you have helped me in this madness!!  

Hope you are all having lovely weekends. x

Auntiem.x


----------



## sweetdreams73

Eliza -       that follies continue to grow perfectly 

AuntieM -             that all goes perfect for EC on Monday and follies fertilise and divide perfectly xxxxx  

Rachel - I had superovulation IUI my last time around and got a BFP so worked first time for me...       it works first time for you too xxxx. I had a scan on day 2 and started taking gonal-f injections on day 3 and then took 150ml every other day had my first scan on day 7 and they put me on aspirin as lining a bit thin, continued on same dose and then another scan at day 9 and day 10 where took extra dose of gonal-f and then day 11 scan and IUI on day 12 9 x follies but only 2 x made it to mature enough size for ovulation one 21mm and 1 x 19mm the other 7 x were only between 8 - 10mm. After IUI continued on aspirin and put on cyclogest 400mg twice daily and prognova (estrogen) tablets three times a day to thicken my lining stopped aspirin when got BFP and then continued on rest of meds until my m/c sadly....         that all works perfectly for you, I found the gonal-f so much nicer than horrible clomid cycle.... easy injections too and didnt have any horrible side effects... good luck hon xxxxx


----------



## BoBo2005

24hrs thanks for the details will buzz them tomorrow. 

Rachel, all the best for Thursday xxxx then you can start tx soon as you can after. I had clomid IUI but i can see jenny has given you info on super ovulation x  
AuntieM all the best for tomorrow xxx  

AFM- Just waiting for my family to come down so i can give my mum a big hug cause i sure need it . Might  tell her today I'm 5 weeks she be over the moon xx   We were going to wait till first scan but DH knows i can't keep it from mum much longer. Feel for him as we lost hi dad and mum 5 and 7 years ago respectivelyx .
Felling bit better no more number twos for a while i never want to see(tmi). Doing it front way now i don't like it but what can i do till Tuesday when i know if its working and i hope it is working been praying and lighting my candle for weeks and months now please be working     . Also DH is doing my Gestone injection at night poor thing i keep cringing at the needle. think on Friday he put it too far down and well my left side is so painful and numb oh well it be all worth it .... So not 100% but about 80% today THANK YOU TO YOU ALL For keeping me going this week and your kind words, reassurance and advise has helped me. xxx  

xxx Love to you all


----------



## bali08

Hello to everyone at CRGH.
I have had 2 failed ICSI treatments at hammersmith, and now am desperate to move clinics. ( am looking at CRGH  and ARGC although not sure we can afford that one)

I have tried to call CRGH and find out more about their treatments etc, but no one ever calls me back ( twice they said a nurse will call you and you can ask her all the questions)
So I wondered if you could help... please tell me good  or bad things about CRGH, what ever it is that you feel I may need to know..
also my main questions are :
1) how do they monitor you before your EC ( do they do blood tests or is it  just scans?) and how often?
2)  what would you say the final cost for ICSI treatment would be...

thank you so much in advance


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi Bali

Sorry to hear of your failed txs.  I am the same!  I am thinking of moving to CRGH soon as well and a week or so ago I was asking the lovely ladies on this thread about costs too.  If you click back to pages 18-20 you'll see the answers I got, which were very helpful, I think the broad consensus would be to set aside £10k for ICSI, but of course it will depend on exactly what tests and treatments you and DH may need as everyone is different.

Wishing you lots of luck,
Mrs Rx


----------



## AuntieM

Bobo - hope you had a lovely day with your mum - did you tell her? Hope front bottom bullets not too bad for you - have that to look forward to next week.  

Sweetdreams - thanks for your goodluck message honey, hope you are doing ok  xx

Hi Bali - welcome, am sure we can help you. Sorry you have not spoken to a nurse at crgh yet - they are always busy but sure they will get back to you. I am just about to have EC on a d-IVF cycle. They did my bloods on day 4 of stims and then they have done scans and blood tests every other day this week and adjusted my drugs accordingly. I also had an extra scan and bloods yesterday to make sure they were happy with everything before tomorrow. I have felt very looked after and a nurse has called the evening of each blood test to explain the next steps which is very re-assuring. they also have an out of hours number so you can reach the doctors if you have any worries between scans. I am not sure about ICSI but our IVF is coming in at just over £7000 as Mrs Rock says - have a look at the previous pages . Good luck with tx honey.   

afm - having lovely chilled out day here. Have mum down to stay for few days so she is around after EC as DH has to go back to work afterwards. Had to get up at stupid o'clock though    to pick her up from Heston Services. Odd odd place that, wouldnt recommend it on a Sunday morning, random blokes wandering round saying theyd been stranded as their friend had been arrested for drunk driving and did we have some cash to "lend" him. 

Did trigger jab last night at 10pm (ouch     that one hurt much more than stims jabs) and boy did it feel good to chuck the last of the needles into the sharps bin -oh until the clexane jabs start after ET! 
So off to clinic for 8am tomorrow for EC,     that we have some good eggies.

Off to enjoy the roast chicken dinner my DH & I have made for mothers day and early night for EC tomorrow. Still feeling positive but just a little bit scared now.  

Auntiem.x


----------



## dolphin17

Hi girls

hope you've all had a nice weekend... I'm about to watch dancing on ice so just a few quick personals

- welcome *Bali * - I've done 3 ICSI so far at CRGH and we reckon it was about £10k a go...

- *Bobo* - glad things have settled down a bit  . The gestone injections can be v painful sometimes and if they keep you on them until 12w+ your bottom can get v lumpy! One bit of advice the nurses gave me which was good was to alternate hot and cold packs on each cheek - I had a nice gel pack which helped  Oh and try not to annoy your DH immediately before a jab, my DH used to reckon he used my backside for dartboard practice  and no, he doesnt actually play darts 

- *Auntie M* -   Will be thinking of you tomorrow and hope all goes well - i'm sure it will, just think - not long now until you're PUPO! 

Hi to kdb, sweetdreams, rachel, mrs rock, mrs cc, 24 hours, g-girl, jo, swallow, eliza, lovejoy and anyone I've accidentally missed 

love dolphin xxx


----------



## EBC

AuntieM - wisjing you lots of luck for tomorrow. 

I haven't posted for a while, but reading everyday. Started Primolut last week, so down regging. So far so good. 

Hi to everyone, sounds like we're all busy at the moment. Good Luck and speak soon xx


----------



## elvie

Sorry I've been awol for a week or two. 

AUNTIE M - massive good luck for tomorrow. Hope it goes really well and they get lots of eggs.

JENNY- I am so very sorry to hear your news about what has happened. I am also appalled by this GP. Once you feel up to it, I hope you will complain so he can't carry on being like this. 

Hi to everyone else. Just waiting for day 21 scan to see if the cyst has gone. Very much recovered from my accident now which is good. 

Lx


----------



## bali08

Hello....

Mrs Rock- thank you , that really helps!

Auntie M- just reading your post, I could imagine what you were going through.... good luck today! i hope they got lots of good eggs out!
rest up now....  and thanks for your advise.... it sounds re- assuring!

take care


----------



## BoBo2005

MOrning everyone xx

Bali and Mrs Rock welcome to a wonderful thread and all the best with your treatments.. CRGH have been great towards me and DH, and our treatment, we have a BFP from first treatment with IUI, so the other girls will help you will info on icsi etc....    

AuntieM.Hope your EC went well today sweetie and you now PUPO  

Dolphin, haha yes dartboard! DH laughed at your post and he said no wonder you always nice to me just before ! hahaha made us both smile.!

AFM, We told my mum, dad and brother last night, said  to mum a present i can't wrap for motherday is... we 5 weeks pg . they all cried   with happiness as they know what we been going through . We said wanted to wait till our 6 week scan but i cant keep it much longer from them as they live 2 hours away.So miss them terribly.But they just pray our scan and the cyclogest, gestone are increasing my progesterone and lining ...   
Off work till Wednesday, boss been great, said i want tot wait till my blood tests tomorrow then come back Wednesday

Love to you all xx xx


----------



## EBC

lovely story BoBo. I do feel a little sad that I won't have that 'surprise' for our families...even my DH. I had all these lovely ideas of how to tell our families, but they know we're having IVF with week by week updates. 

Oh well, it will still be a surprise for others.


----------



## gelatogirl

Hello lovelies
What a nice day today - so great to feel a bit less chill in the air. 

AuntieM- 11 follies - hope it went brilliantly today and that you get fab embies. Rest up now!
Eliza - 7 follies great! When is collection? I assume you're not IUI with 7!! Getting closer.
Bobo - good to hear you are hanging in there and feeling a bit better - that must have been the best Mothers day present for your Mum!
EBC - hope you're chugging along quietly with your downreg. Always good when people drop by and say hello. I come and go too..
Elive - hope you'll get the all clear at your scan.

Right supplement gurus... this time I've gone for the works on the supplements, and have been taking Fish oil but wanted to check if it was OK to be taking it during 2ww? I have stopped as I have heard that you should stop Evening Primrose oil, and I figured this would be a similar story. Anyone know??

Well, I'm 4 days down, 12 to go, feels like it should be at least a week already. Had to restrain myself from buying a test today when I was at the chemist. No pg symptoms to report as yet. I know, I know too early!!

Gelatogirl xx


----------



## AuntieM

elvie - glad you are getting over your accident honey and fingers crossed the pesky cyst has gone and you can start   soon. 

EBC - hope downreg continuing ok, how are you finding the primulot?

Sweetdreams - how are you doing honey? hope things are ok for you this week.  

Gelatogirl - firstly   ! good luck with rest of 2WW honey. x

Bobo - I had little   at your telling your family story - how lovely to surprise them. Hope your tests go Ok tomorrow - do you get the results tomorrow too?

Mrs CC - hope you are well an enjoying cleaning kiddicare out of blue stuff!. x

afm - EC this morning went fine - and we have 10 lucky eggies hopefully getting jiggy in the lab tonight!!     Sedation was fine - one minute making small talk about the lovely weather with the anesthetist, the next have my DH staring at me in the ward saying we got 10, we got 10!!    Apparently I asked him lots of questions lots of times! Straight home for lunch and been sleeping all afternoon and now awaiting lovely pasta bake for tea. Get the phone call tomorrow so will be dreaming of lots of lovely fertilising eggs tonight.   Really pleased and know how lucky we are to get to this stage .

auntiem.xx


----------



## sweetdreams73

elvie -    that your cyst goes quick 

gelatogirl - hope 2ww goes quick and    for a lovely sticky BFPxxx

bobo - ah... what a lovely mothers day pressie for grandma to be... hope you are feeling better now and    all great with your bloods tomorrow and hope wait till your first scan goes quick    

AuntieM - glad all went great today with your EC... sending you huge amounts of    and    they fertilise and divide perfectly for ET, rest up and take care lots of    xxx

bali - welcome to a lovely thread with lovely girls... CRGH are fab I can highly recommend them to you, they can run a bit behind at times as so busy but they got me preggie after just three attempts at just IUI with donor sperm but sadly I just m/c but that isn't their fault...we are just one of the very unlucky ones    hope you find the right clinic for you and it all goes great   xx

ebc -    that DR going great, hope not too unpleasant    and its a fab cycle for you xxx

hello and lots of     to everyone else

sweetdreamsxxxxxxx


----------



## kdb

Hi GG - good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Yes, no EPO during the luteal phase but fish oil is fine and encouraged as the Omega 3 is it is very important for your little one's brain development.


----------



## molly097

gelatogirl - you would need to check with nutritionist or something as there are two things you need to think of as far as I know. You must not take cod liver oil - as liver is not something you are supposed to have when your pregnant (its a Vit A I think). Also some supplements you should not take if you are taking herapin injections. e.g. I was on Mor EPA and had to come off it when I was taking herapin. 

Hope that helps, but please do check to be sure. 

Hi to everyone else. 

Bobo - congrats on your bfp. 

Auntie M good look on the fertilisation. 

Mol x


----------



## gelatogirl

Molly, KDB thanks for your advice. I'm not on anything prescribed following the IUI,  not even asprin, so nothing much to clash. I've cut out even tea now as it's supposed to stop you absorbing folates. My fish oil supp is Fish, flax and Borage 3-6-9 and it says it's fish oil from sardines and anchovy, so top of the food chain and not too much nasty mercury. Maybe I'll start it again then. It's the biggest and hardest to swallow and last week I managed to inflame my oesophagus by swallowing the water too quickly, then the tablet stuck all the way down. I could feel it for a week. Nasty. All for a good cause tho.

x


----------



## BoBo2005

Morning all xx
  

Gelatogirl.yep hanging in there so far so good, we see what the bloods say today. Well you take it easy and lots of rest as-well for the next 11 days. DO NOT BUY THE TEST  , buy the night before....hang in there..... I was not given anything other than the clomid, pregnyl, but day ten before iui until now on aspirin for my lining and once got bfp and my bloods showed little low progesterone level so on gestone and cyclogest. Taking pregnacare with omega 3 capsules, as i do not eat fish. So this only way baby can get the omega 3.( oh dear don't like the sound of them tablets u taking, do they smell?) xxx i cut down for nearly 8 mugs of tea to 2/3 small little cups.. and drinking lots of water too now and cranberry juice.all the best for the rest of 2ww and bfp at the end for you as-well xxx     

Auntiem you so sweet i know i cried when they left..xx SO glad all went well with you EC yesterday and fab 10 eggie wooo hoo, hope you get a wonderful phonecall today.xxx then you can do ET   

Jenny, thanks for your message, how are you sweetie xxx   

KDB , hope you enjoying NZ and not long till your DH flies out i see from your ticker xxx  

MOlly, thank you.xxi hope you are ok xxx   

AFM, last night last of gestone injection unless advised to continue, as off to clnic today to see how my blood levels, progesterone is doing since last tuesday, hope its increased    and they are happy, then see what i will need to take.   
Love to you all xxxx


----------



## rachelbw

hello ladies

Bobo it was great reading your post bet your parents are so happy 

Auntie M - good luck for fert today    

GG its way to early to test keep away from the pee sticks   

Jenny CC elvie Jo Lou Kdb Dolphin and all other ladies hope you are all ok sending you all lots of  

Had my app on sat with the surgeon he dont want me to have a reversal because of my egg quality so he is refering me to oxford where thet are doing clinical studies on women who have crap poor egg quality and quantity out of the 7 they collected apparently only 1 of them was any good others were fragmented and damaged so not good. Crgh did not tell me that so gutted as just wanted the op and have my IUI like Dr S suggested. But the surgeon said it would be a waste of money. I dont know whether to just go ahead with the reversal and keep fingers crossed and ignore my surgeons advice   Dh is all for trials but i am not to sure. well enough of my ranting sorry 

good luck everyone 
Rachelbw


----------



## AuntieM

Bobo - how did the blood tests go today? Have been thinking about you and   all is still good. xx

rachel - thanks for your words, am hoping that you find the best next steps for you honey. xx

elvie, sweetdreams, molly, gelatogirl, rachel and bobo - thank you all so much for the good luck messages for fertilisation - so much appreciated   

afm - didnt sleep much last night, kept thinking of my eggies in the lab, felt quite nervous and lonely without them   - does that sounds odd? got the call at 10am to say that all 10 have all showed signs of fertilisation which made me burst out crying with joy (poor lady at the end of the phone must have thought uh-oh  alert! ) they are calling me tomorrow to update on quality and have booked me in for provisional ET for Thurs but she did say that they will try and get them to blast if they looked good over next few days. soooo the waiting continues and am still trying to stick to my one day at a time mantra which is NOT easy! 

Auntiem.x


----------



## BoBo2005

hello ladies,

Just got back from clinic, which was for the first time lovely and quiet! I am now just waiting for a call about my results now. Looks like i will continue on on gestone and cyclogest up until 10 weeks, but i might be able to reduce cyclogest by 3 to 2 once i hear from clinic today.And then when i have first scan next week to ask the dr,( requested to see Dr Abramov or Dr Saab as you ladies have said they are great drs)if i can reduce if he thinks the gestone to every other day or the cyclogest down to once a day. BUt again i said was quite fine to take as often as need be to help baby, but will ask next week.      I got a private prescription for these as quite expensive so I called local chemist slightly cheaper and central homecare half price cheaper, so probably go for central homecare and pay extra for delivery before 9am.They were very helpful. 
No need for me to take aspirin anymore, as not doing anything for me now as i am preggie so can stop that now finally one thing to stop! 

So just waiting now....     

Rachel, sorry your appointment did go as you wanted it to go and i wish you all the best on what you decide as your next step   

Auntie M you so sweet, just waiting game again isn't it! So glad they fertilised  and i am sure that everyone at clinic have heard us cry cause i did last week! so they used to us crazed women! All will be wonderful for et on Thursday  , so get some rest for the next day or two at least weather nice so try and have a walk or two and all be fab hunnie xx xx  
Love to all and will update u when i know results xxx


----------



## BoBo2005

Quick update, just had call from clinic I will hear tomorrow morning about results, as lab still processing my bloods that okxx   

enjoy your evenings xxx


----------



## gelatogirl

Bobo - yes, most of the fish oil tabs do smell a bit fishy but I'd recommend just not sniffing near the bottle. Should be OK if you are taking the Pregnacare ones as they are individual cells on the pack aren't they? I try and take just before food, don't have them when you have an empty tum or you will have fishy burps!! Yuck! Hope you get good results tomorrow. Must be a bit maddening to have to wait overnight.

AuntieM - your fertilisation sounds really promising. Go embies go!! I'll do a low-key embie dance for you. Only low key as I'm not supposed to be exerting myself! The days are long aren't they...but maybe you'll be upgrading yourself from AuntieM to MummyM soon enough.  

Rachel - aren't you tempted to go for the clinical trial?? I'm not a medical person, but I do know that the success rate of IUI is pretty low and then there are always risks associated with surgery. Perhaps a new technique would offer you a better chance? I don't know who your surgeon is, or what his affiliations are, I suppose they always have their own agenda. You weren't ranting, it's good to hear all that's going on with you. That's the point of this forum! I'm sure you an DH will work it out between you. But go with the one that offers the best rate of success. IUI is really only about 10%, up to 20% for best case scenario and they will want you to have 2-3 follies looking good to do it. Think about it and get as much info as you can about the other procedure. Good luck honey!

Settling in to watch One Born every Minute on Channel 4 tonight. Even having given birth once I find it complete fascinating. I think it's good as they show just how random the whole process is. I keep wondering if anyone will have twins. 

hello everyone else! Bye for now.

GG xx


----------



## rachelbw

Auntie M- thats fab news hun  10 wow hope you get some nice blasties 

GG -i have been lucky to have given birth also but it still freaks me out watching it lovely though even though it does make me sad.

Bobo- good luck for your results tom sure it will all be fine and you can start to relax a little and enjoy your pg easier said than done though i know  

Thanks for your advice girls it really is a time for us to think still not sure what to do yet i do know the chances are lower with iui and i should jump at the chance to try something different

Hello to all the other lovely ladies 

Rachelbw


----------



## ElizaC

Evening Ladies,

GG- Dont test! Way tooooo early,   the 2ww will fly for you & you get your BFP

Auntie M- Thats great news about the fertilisation. How are you feeling yourself, are you tender? Hope you are getting plenty of rest.

Bobo- good luck with your results tomorrow.

Rachel- Good luck with whatever path you go down.

AFM- Had my scan yesterday & have 11 follies, Yehhhh! Was told I had to go back in today for another scan, then tonight the nurse called me to say EC Thurs! Yikes! It was originally Sat then they told me Fri & now it's Thurs!! But am stressing as silly me I said I get palpations on my form & now have to do an ecg. Had the appt with my docs Fri then brought forward to Thurs now will have to call them 1st thing to see if they can see me tomorrow! Otherwise will have to travel to London, just alot of hassel all for EC! I dont work or live in London anymore so it's a right pain! Deeep breathes 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



Hello to all the other lovely ladies 

Rachelbw


----------



## jo_11

Evening ladies,

Gelatogirl and Auntie M:  Congrats to you both; enjoy being PUPO   

Rachel:  That’s a bit of a slap round the face re your surgeon’s comments on quality  maybe it was just a bad cycle?  How can he know the quality?  Would it be worth looking a bit more into the research thing; why Oxford... presumably the Nuffield?  Or could you maybe look at getting a consultation somewhere else?

Jenny:  Glad the ERPC went OK; have you booked your follow-up yet?

Bobo:  Hope your progesterone levels have all normalised.  

Elvie:  Glad you’re all recovered from your accident; let’s just hope that pesky cyst has gone now  

Hi to 24hours, Louise, Mrs CC, kdb, Dolphin, Vicks, MissTI, Molly, ElizaC, Mrs Rock, EBC and anyone else I’ve missed.

AFM, really nothing to report... waiting for AF to turn up this w/e, although obviously half hoping that by some miracle I have a natural BFP this month... what am I like?  It’s so not possible with D&C on day 11  

Hope everyone’s enjoying the first glimpses of Spring  

Jo
x


----------



## kdb

Hi again *GG* - just saw your post re; the fish oil capsules also containing flaxseed - I have read differing opinions on whether flaxseed is ok during pregnancy / 2ww so personally I would avoid it. What you want is pure fish oil with Omega 3 as we get loads of Omega 6 from our diets. H&B do an ok one but when you get your BFP you may want to switch to Nature's Best which is the best (pardon the pun) I've found in terms of quality and value for money:

http://www.naturesbest.co.uk/pricing/INC/cid/JWPEILXSVN4V8CB7IR7O8T4OU09O89ZR/Pure-Fish-Oil-1100mg-P516/

Of course if you eat oily fish (eg, salmon) 2-3 times a week then that is the best-best way to get Omega 3 for you and your bub!

Hi Jo, was wondering how you're getting on. Would love to hear that you and C get a shock natural BFP   xoxo

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Lovejoyslady

just wanted to let you know that it looks like it's over for us already. beta has dropped to 8.5. need to go back for another test on friday to confirm the worst. life can be so cruel.


----------



## BoBo2005

Lovejoyslady,I am so saddened to read your post this morning, im not sure of the right words to say just thinking of you and dont give up , life is cruel and hard and im sorry to read your results.....


----------



## BoBo2005

Hello ladies,

Felt bad to write this on lovejoyslady message below but clinic called me first thing to say YIPPEE  my progesterone has gone from 73.6 last Tuesday to 172 so very pleased,    also my BETA has gone from last Tuesday 881 to 7000 so very good again the nurse said, so pretty happy now.  I've ordered my gestone and cyclogest with central healthcare so once they get prescription tomorrow i should get them Friday am. So just waiting for our first scan now in 8 days we will see our baby    ^pray

Back at work today after a week! aaahhh wanna go home

*Love to you alll and thanks for your messages over the past few days don't know what id do without you ladies keeping me sane  xxx *


----------



## AuntieM

lovejoyslady - oh honey, sorry to hear your news, hope you are ok and dont give up hope.


----------



## AuntieM

Bobo - thats great news honey, well done! this must put your mind at rest. xx Bet you cant wait for scan now.    

afm - couldnt stand the nerve shredding wait for the call from clinic this morning     so I caved in and called them. All is still going well and they are hoping to get to blast with 8 embies. Will kno for sure tomorrow. They also may have to do assisted hatching as my AMH is below 10 - apparently Dr Serhal recommends this to help the little embies hatch out and implant when they are put back in. there is an increased risk of identical twinning with this - eek! crikey theres just so much to get your head around       Off to get haircut this afternoon to distract me from thinking about my embies all alone in the lab     Still counting our blessings and know how very very lucky we are to get here. 

Hope you all have lovely relaxing days - went out in my garden this morning and saw the first of our mini daffodils blossoming in the border - made me smile so much and felt very positive and spring-like - lets hope its a good luck sign!   

   

Auntiem.x


----------



## gelatogirl

Lovejoyslady - can't ever find the words when I read these sad posts. It's so easy to get carried away with everyone's BFPs. So sorry for you..... Hope you get to let it all out and that you and your DP are good support for each other - no doubt he will be devastated too. All strength to you for resolving this pg and what to do next. HUGE HUG xx


----------



## rachelbw

Hello ladies

Lovejoyslady- so so sorry hunny never know what to say when i hear news as awfull as yours hope you and dh can help each other through this awful time   

Bobo thats fab news hunny you can start yo relax a bit now you know everything is progressing well 

Auntie M thats great news hun blasties. i has assisted Hatching due to my age apparently when you get older the zona is thicker good luck chick   enjoy the haircut 

Jo- hope you get a supise this w/e that would be fantastic. They looked at the scan of my eggs and they were darker so only 1 was clear and they go by that, but they are not sure that this is due to my eggs reaction to the colection its all confusing  that is what they are testing for i think we shall see. 

GG -not long now hunny hope it is a bfp for you girl  

Jenny- how are you and Dh   

to all other cgers hope you are all well 
Racxhelbw


----------



## elvie

Yay to Auntie M. Wow you even made it home in time for lunch!
How are the embies doing now? 
It's so nerve wracking waiting for the call each morning.

Lovejoy - so sorry to see your news. 

Bobo - fantastic about the progesterone. See those horrid gestone injections are worth it. 

Hi to everyone else. 

AFM - cyst has collapsed which means I have started sniffing again. Let's hope no more pesky cysts appear and then I should be good to start stimming in about 10 days. Is anyone else around the same stage as me (on about day 22/23?)
Have been told I'll need to go in for daily blood tests due to having a high AMH/ PCOS. From day 4 of stimming. That's going to be a lot of trips to that clinic but better to be safe than sorry. 

Someone mentioned that the clinic seemed quiet yesterday - I thought so too. It was nice to be honest!


----------



## AuntieM

Elvie - so glad your cyst has vamoosed and you can start again. Sure there will be some ladies cycling with you. Strange that clinic was quiet but make most of it! 

Rachel - thanks for the reply about assisted hatching - its the first time has been mentioned to us today so trying to find out a bit more. 

Elizac - how are the jabs going? Hope the stim scans are showing your 7 follies doing well. xx

Sweetdreams - have you got your follow up apt soon? Hope you are doing ok, I do think about you often. xx

Hope everyone else is ok - EBC, MrsCC, Swallow.

afm - not much change here since call from clinic this morning. Have lots to discuss with DH tonight about assisted hatching, identical twins, triplets, quads...aaaah! Calm down I am telling myself, think the madness has set in properly now    

Auntiem.xx


----------



## sweetdreams73

AuntieM -     and    that your lovely embies divide perfectly and get to blast and hatching all goes great..... come on embies   xxx

Eliza -      and    all goes great with your EC tomorrow xxx

Elvie - sorry about the cyst hon lots of     

lovejoyslady - I am so so sorry sweetie its so totally unfair hon sending you lots of love and     xxx

Bobo - So so relieved hon to hear that your levels have risen and all is great     that your wait till first scan goes quick   xx

jo -    for a natural BFP miracle for you and your DH xx

lots of     to everyone else xxx
sweetdreamsxxxxxxx


----------



## AuntieM

ElizaC - sorry am bit behind with the posts!! Good luck honey for EC tomorrow. xxx


----------



## EBC

Evening all, 

Lovejoyslady - I'm sorry to hear your news.  


Bobo - wishing you lots of luck and best wishes. 

AuntieM - so, so exciting. Your response sounds so positive so I really think this is it!! Good luck, keep calm and lots of best wishes. 

Gelato, sweetdreams and Auntie M - Thank you for thinking of me. Down regging has been 'ok'. Spots have come up on forehead and chin - did you have this?? Been a little sensitive but no crying..yet (hee hee). No headaches and One week exactly to go. 

   To you all xx


----------



## ElizaC

Lovejoyslady - So sorry to read your news, dont give up.

Sweetdreams & AuntieM thanks for your good lucks for EC tomorrow.

xxx


----------



## BoBo2005

Morning everyone xxxx
 


AuntieM fab news on embies. All the best for today hope u felt relaxed and keep feeling positive. Hope I felt better after your haircut and chat with DH. Xxx   

Rachel xxx hope u ok   

Elvie xx yep was me mentioned quiet on Tuesday afternoon was nice ! I guess won't always be like that . SO glad cyst gone no more   it be worth it no matter how many trips do to clinic xx 

Jenny, sweetie hope u and Dh ok. Thanks for your sweet message keeping positive  

Eliza all the best for today and your EC  

EBC xthank u x Look after yourself over the next week x 


Afm, just so glad levels up. and keep up  have to get up an hour early before work to do cyclogest then soon as I get in again. Took it out of me whole day work and was snoozed out by 8pm last nite, poor dh had to wake me to do gestone. Keeps apologising for doing injection bless him   but for baby we both keep saying. So worth any little bit of pain. 

Love to you all, sorry not many personals on phone so hope made no mistakes will check/edit at work.   to U ALL  xx


----------



## AMP

Hi everyone

Just introducing myself as I'm going to be starting a frozen cycle fairly soon.  We were very lucky to have a lovely baby girl in Nov 08 after my first cycle of IVF at CRGH and we've had a frosty waiting in the freezer since then.  We went to see Dr Abramov last week and I'll be starting a medicated frozen cycle just as soon as I've had a HyCoSy.  Bit gutted it has to be a medicated cycle as I was hoping to avoid the injections this time round but I've got PCOS so apparently it's the only way.  Hopefully frosty survives the defrost.

Has anyone else had a HyCoSy and what was it like?  Last time I had a hysteroscopy as I had to have an operation at the same time to remove my remaining tube stump which had a hydrosalpinx in it so I haven't had a HyCoSy before.  Is it painful/uncomfortable?  I need to have it apparently because I had an emergency c-section so they need to make sure there's no scarring & adhesions that might cause problems.

Good luck everyone who's cycling at the moment!

Aileen xx

P.S. wanted to say sorry to anyone who was in the waiting room last Fri morning.  My daughter was meant to be in nursery but she got conjunctivitis and so we had to bring her with us as it's so infectious the nursery won't let kids in with it.  The last thing I'd have wanted to see if I was in the waiting room having a hormone low and waiting for a scan is a baby and I'd booked the appointment weeks in advance and taken the morning off work so I wouldn't have to bring her.  Sorry if it seemed insensitive to anyone.


----------



## AuntieM

Hi Aileen and welcome!

I had a HyCoSy at the start of this cycle and did find it a little painful and uncomfortable but was over fairly quickly (thankfully as was desperado for a pee after filling my bladder a little too full!!! ) and I think they recommend you take some painkillers before hand. 

How lovely to be trying for a sister or brother for your little girl - stories like this give me hope! I was in the waiting room last Friday morning (about 930-1030) and I did see a little girl but it doesnt bother me at all. I know every woman is probably different but it just reminds me why I am there and going through all this and makes me very positive. 

Good luck for your cycle honey. 

AuntieM.xx


----------



## kdb

Hi all, just popping in to sprinkle some PMA and babydust... I feel like we need some on the thread  

[fly]           [/fly]
           ​[fly]            [/fly]
           ​[fly]            [/fly]
           ​[fly]            [/fly]

xoxo
kd


----------



## AuntieM

Aww thanks kdb   - how is lovely NZ? 

xx


----------



## kdb

Thanks AuntieM, I am having a ball.   Very busy, but loving it!  Almost halfway through my six weeks away though, so trying to make every moment with my family really count.


----------



## elvie

Welcome AMP.

You are pretty much the only person on here who has managed a BFP from the clinic and got a GIRL. We were all wondering recently if they only did boys at CRGH!! 

The Hycosy was quite uncomfortable for me but as others said it's fairly quick. I know that's not what you'd want to hear but I think it's better to go in expecting it to be a bit yucky.


----------



## ElizaC

Hello AMP & welcome,

When I had my hycosy I was dreading it, but it werent too bad, a little uncomfortable & tiny bit painfil at times but over quickly! All worth it in the end.

AFM- Had 11 eggs collected today & am over the moon havent stopped praying cant believe it! Just got to   that they will fertilise.
Off to bed with my hotwater bottle & a good chick flick.

Love to all the other CRGHR'S

XXXX


----------



## BoBo2005

Welcome AMP this is the best thread ! i have to say everyone is lovely on here, and i can see some of the other girls have spoken to you about hycosy. so all the best with your future treatment.

Eliza woo hooo fantastic news to hear, go relax and chillax! with your chick flick, which one you watching! xxx   

KDB nice touch your message, enjoy rest of your time in NZ     

AuntieM how you doing any update today.


----------



## AuntieM

Hi Ladies,

ElizaC - well done with your 11 eggies - Great news, take it easy and   your phonecll tomorrow is great (and early!!) xx

Bobo - Hi, hope you are resting up and taking things easy honey. Hope the cyclogest and gestone are going ok for you xx thanks for asking after us.....

Had *The Call* this morning - clinic are going to blasto with the brood!!!   We have 5 embies with 8 or 8-10 cells at above average or top grade level so they are happy to push them all. Also having assisted hatching. Dont get a call tomorrow but they will ring on Sat to arrange the time of ET for the afternoon. Booked acupuncture for tomorrow and sunday so all sorted and ready for the brood to come home now.  

Getting so close now, really excited. keep thanking our lucky stars to get this far, know how very very lucky we are,   this is a good sign of things to come. Had a little bit of spotting today so waiting for call back from a Doctor - mentioned it to the embryologist this morning who said it was normal but I just wanted to be extra sure this is ok for 3 days after EC. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok?



Auntiem.xx


----------



## gelatogirl

AuntieM - so exciting to know that by the weekend you'll be PUPO!! Must be very different to IUI when you spend your whole time wondering if anything is going on or not. How many will they put back? Are you keen to go for 2? Good luck and well done on those great embies!

KDB - so sweet of you! All the way from NZ and still checking in. Thanks so much hon for your note back to me about the Flax bit of my 369 supplement, you're very thorough. Stopped taking it for now and it's mackerel for dinner tonight so that should get some good Omega 3s on board. Know what you mean about the making every moment count. Just store up those good times and great vibes and you'll be in perfect shape for tx when you return.

Eliza - another great egg story! Hope they don't keep you waiting around too much for your news and fingers crossed they all go well.

Bobo - great to see that you're ticking along well too, despite all those nasty needles. A different story from last week huh! So glad for you.

AMP - well you've done it before so let's hope you can do it again! Welcome on board. 

EBC - haven't downregged so dunno about spots. I've got a nice crop myself which I'm hoping is a good hormonal pg sign and not just usual PMT stuff. 

Elvie - sounds like you'll be wearing a track between yours and CRGH next week. Good luck, really hope the stimming goes so well for you this time.

Spent much of today pottering in my garden trying not to exert myself. Very hard for me! I do maintenance gardening but gave it up last Sept to start on TX and I'm really missing being outside working hard. Got lots of seeds into trays today, so hoping for great veg this year. DD was home from school with tummy bug and loved helping me, watering etc. So hope that all of you that don't have a child yet do get your bubs. They are such monkeys but so, so much fun......

Hello everyone I've missed! GG xx


----------



## BoBo2005

AuntieM, woo hooo fab news from clinic sweetie, now go relax and don't stress u be pupo this weekend!       for your embies

Gelatogirl, yes try do light things dont overstrain i know what it like hated keeping still got so fed up felt like a couch potato! you be fine hunnie, few days to go so no cheating!   

Love to you all about to finish work, back killing me aaah and got a wonderful bruise but i be fine from injections, has anyone else experienced this from the gestone....


----------



## ElizaC

Hi girlies,

Thanks for all your good wishes,

AuntieM great news just relax & look forward to Saturday when you become PUPO!!

Bobo Watched Holiday with Kate Winslett & Cameron Diaz very good film. Glad you are feeling very much better.

I have just realised the night I took pregnol I only took half the dose, just found the other box in the fridge   do you think I've jepodised things now Really worried!!

xxxx


----------



## AuntieM

ElizaC - If you are worried you can always call the out of hours number but seing as you have 11 eggies it sounds like it is ok. Maybe check if you are unsure honey. xx

Gelato - yes its very different to IUI but I am SOOOO wanting them back its unreal! Keep wanting to hotfoot it over to Kings Cross to look at them in the lab   and check they are ok. As we have had assisted hatching and will be having blasto transfer there is increased risk of identical twinning (2-3% over the normal 1-2%) so I am expecting crgh to recommend single transfer but think DH & I are pretty set on 2.

Bobo - havent used Gestone but the Clexane jabs are giving me a bit of jip - they sting like hell and leave a charming little purple bump behind them! Just think of the end result, thats what keeps me jabbing!  Was given the tip of *not* rubbing the injection site as apparently this makes bruising worse.

Auntiem.xx


----------



## gelatogirl

AuntieM - just saw from your sig that you are a very experienced IUIer! Say no more.. lovely to hear how protective you are feeling about the embies though. Does the twinning happen in vitro or is the issue that it can happen once they are put back? Sorry, am not that up on the details of IVF. But I love being on this thread for that reason as you get to know more about what might be ahead. Previously I was lurking on an IUI thread but this is a great one. Really hope it works for you hon. Roll on the weekend. Then you'll be at the start of your 2ww and I'll be gritting my teeth more and more as the days go by. 

night night everyone.


----------



## sweetdreams73

Hello lovely ladies

AMP - welcome to a lovely thread and    that all goes great for you... dont worry about bringing your daughter to the clinic, it cant be helped...    it doesnt bother me especially as she is a lovely CRGH baby, I am sure people dont mind xx

Elive - hope your pesky cyst is going little bugger!!!    that you can start stimming very soon xx

Eliza -     and    that your lovely follies fertilise and divide perfectly xxx... Sure the injection will all be ok hon and hasnt done any long term damage xxxx  .. what did the clinic say?

AuntieM -      all goes great with the blasting and ET on Saturday xxx

Bobo - really glad that your levels have risen great news... really hope wait till scan goes quick   xx

Kdb - enjoy NZ how lovely xx

gelatogirl - your daughter sounds lovely, your very lucky and really hope     that you get a sibling for her xxxx  hope 2ww goes quick   

hello to everyone else lots of     

AFM - My hormones are all over the place at the moment, had a huge meltdown yesterday and couldnt stop sobbing hysterically       thought DH was going to call a Dr.... DH had taken me for a walk to the lake we usually go to near where we live and there was some kind of mums and todler group meeting there that day and about 30 x mums with smiles and bumps, babies and todlers..... found it torture and felt like my heart had been ripped out...... started crying infront of everyone....how embrassing!!!      My pregnancy symptoms are finally now starting to go thank god as found that really hard as still felt pregnant even though wasnt. Unfortunately my bleeding has been really heavy since ERPC but then slowly got lighter until brown spotting and then stopped (sorry TMI) and then suddenly started really really heavy again... completely freaked me out, been feeling a bit off colour and also getting nightly sweats, so god knows what is going on with my poor body... We have a follow up apt with our consultant at clinic on Tuesday next week, not that I think we are going to find out why the m/c happened as already been told its just one of those freak things that happen to some unlucky women  .  But we hopefully just have a forward plan for what to do next TX wise.... just hope my body starts to behave and I dont have a huge long wait for my cycle to get back to normal, as that determines when we can start TX again.... so just waiting and trying to come to terms with it all and coping with the grieve....


----------



## Mrs Rock

Sweetdreams my heart goes out to you.  Seeing that mum and baby group must have been such torture.  I would find that hard even without going through what you've had to deal with so can only imagine how you must have felt.  It's healthy to grieve and let it out, and I'm glad you've got your follow up appt to work towards, it does help to have a plan I know.  I'm thinking of you


----------



## molly097

Aileen - I am about to start a medicated FET cycle. I am on day 3 and on day 14 the medication starts. So hopefully early May we will be doing the FET. Good luck to you. 

x


----------



## AuntieM

Hi ladies,

Sweetdreams -    So horrid for you at the moment, seing all those bumps and babies is just the last thing you need. Let it all out thats the best thing to do right now and please know this is so normal. I found bumps harder than babies myself and they seemed to get everywhere! If it helps, I was told that we could start tx pretty much straight away after my m/c, just to wait for a period. I too wanted to start as soon as possible, thats natural. I am sure you will feel more positive once you have a plan - I felt wretched until the consultation - felt totally out of control and negative, but as soon as we had a plan and some dates to aim for, it gave me renewed hope. I really hope for some good news for you in 2010 honey. xx   

Molly - good luck with your cycle hun.   

ELizaC - how are your eggies doing?

Bobo - hope you are doing well and chilling out loads. xx

EBC - hope the spots arent getting worse! How are you feeling?

Gelato - hope you are doing ok and not tempted to test early! 

Elvie - when do you start your stimming? Hope sniffing is going ok for you honey. xx

afm - eeek its ET day tomorrow!! I am very excited about it and still really positive. DH & I have to have big chat tonight about how many embryos to put back. CRGH cant give final answers till tomorrow but they have said that I am looking like a good candidate for single transfer (under 37, 1st IVF, a number of blastocysts) but we just arent sure and have a strong feeling to go for 2 embryos. Sorry for the me post - we are very lucky to get to this point and to possibly have a choice. there is such a lot of info out there about risks of multiple births it kind of scares me. Well, we will decide for sure in the clinic tomorrow and fate will decide!!  Wish us luck!!

Slightly scared but excited Auntiem. xx


----------



## ElizaC

Evening Ladies,

Sweetdreams - thankyou for your positive thoughts & prayers. The nurse told me it was fine about taking only half of the dose of pregnol, phew! Didnt sleep last night with worry. Hun stay positive once you have your plan all sorted you will have something to focus on & look forward to your next tx, will   that it happens sooner than later.

AuntieM - Good luck for tomorrow lots of    will be thinking of you. Getting an early night.

AFM- 7 embies have fertilised, so happy! Will know tomorrow if ET could happen Sunday or might go to blast so could happen Tues.

Hi to everyone else hope you all have a great weekend

xxxxx


----------



## BoBo2005

Hi Everyone,

AuntieM, all the best for your ET tommorrow will be thinking of you      

Jenny, your message touched my heart, i cant say i know how you feel but im thinking of you and DH and i hope your consultation on Tuesday, can help you to plan your next step, one step at a time and you will start TX as soon as you are both ready, and we are all here for you xxx      


Eliza, haven't seen Holiday will have to watch it then, hope you relaxing   glad you spoke to clinic and you feel reassured, and fab news on your 7 embies being fertilised woo hoo all the best for et  sunday/tues sweetie..  

Afm, DH gone out so home alone which is ok , in a bit of agony as he did injection before went out so hurts tonight, i be ok put me feet up and try relax. nite to all xxxx


----------



## elvie

Good luck for tomorrow AuntieM! 

Tricky decision about SET or two. I think if you're young, and have a good number of embryos, one is a wise move. 
I'm hoping to have an ESET if we get that far and have spare embies to do a further FET or two if the fresh cycle doesn't work.


----------



## kdb

Loads of uber-good luck Auntie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  How many of the brood did you and DH decide to have transferred?  Hope you're resting up at home now xoxoxo       

Jenny   Good to hear from you, honeybee.  Don't be too hard on yourself about the meltdown, my goodness your poor body and its hormones have been on a rollercoaster ride.  How is your DH coping?  As Auntie and Mrs R have said, it's good you have your appt coming up soon though I know there will always be a place in your heart for your little angel.  

Eliza, great news on your embies!

Hi to GG, Elvie, Bobo, Lou, Jo, VM, Vicks, Kate, 24hrs, Molly, Mrs R and anyone else reading   xoxo


----------



## AuntieM

Hi ladies

Thank you all for your good luck wishes, you are wonderful FFs.  

ElizaC - how are your embies doing? Did you hear when ET would be?

afm - back home with the BlastoBrood on board    We had decided to put 2 back whatever last night, then the clinic recommended 2 in the end, due to my low AMH so no last minute decisions which was great. Saw a photo of the brood beforehand when they were explaining how they chose them. Transfer was very smooth and all the staff were amazed how happy, composed and serene I was !!!?? Saw the littluns entering my uterus on the screen which was an incredible moment and will help me visualise the brood implanting.     Just back from acupuncture, apparently I have a fast pulse which is a good sign from an acu point of view so I am told.     In bed now with laptop, remote control and phone extension to page my DH when I need anything, bless him. Although he wasnt too impressed when I just called him to say I needed the loo.   

OTD is 5th April - even with 5dt they get you to wait the 16 days, bless them!!  

Hope you are all Ok - it is the first day of Spring today, I hope this brings lots of    thoughts to those that need them xx       

       

AuntieM.x


----------



## elvie

I had a 5day transfer for my successful cycle (i.e. the one I have my ds from) let's just say I didn't manage to wait anywhere near 16 days!! 
It's odd isn't it as why shouldn't you test based on the number of days post fertilisation not transfer. 

Stupid qn but is there a link then between low AMH and chances of success? 

Anyone else get very bloated during downregging - I feel like I look a stone bigger than normal.


----------



## AuntieM

Hi Elvie

Dont blame you testing early!! will be sorely tempted myself, but to be honest I will prob know by then if its not worked as AF will be on her way.  

Yes, AMH levels do affect your likelihood of success. Mine was 7.8 which was classed as sub-normal so this meant I was on max drugs, had assisted hatching and was recommended to have 2 embryos returned. I think it is a relatively new hormone test they do.

I dont think I did have bloating during d/r , hope it eases for you soon

night night

AuntieM.xx


----------



## MissTI

Hi Ladies, 

I am sorry to have to tell you the news that my beautiful DH passed away on Thursday, I am totally devastated and feel just lost, my heart is broken....
x


----------



## Skybreeze

MissTI ~ I am so very sorry


----------



## sweetdreams73

AuntieM - congratulations on being PUPO      .  Hope your two little blasts are settling into their nice new home and    and    for a lovely sticky BFP for you xxx

Eliza -     and    your embies are doing great and that ET goes fab xx

Bobo - hope injections are getting easier and less painful xxx   

Molly -     and    that your FET cycle goes great and you get a lovely sticky BFP xxxx

Elive - sorry to hear you feeling bloated   , hope rest of cycle goes great and    for a lovely BFP for you too hon xxx

Hello to mrs cc, kate, vicks, 24hours, vm, missmunro, mami, kdb, louise, jo, mrs rock, gelatogirl and everyone else hope you are all ok lots of    

sweetdreamsxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs.CC

Hi girls,

Sorry haven't posted fpr ages....will be back on later.

Just wanted to say MissT......I'm so so sorry hon, there are no words. 
That is just such such sad and devestating news, I'm thinking of you and hope you manage to get through this and have lots of great support.
Lots of love.

CC.x


----------



## livity k

MissTi, 

There is nothing to say  - I'm so so sorry and can't imagine what you are feeling-   

I'm thinking of you 

love
Kate x


----------



## BoBo2005

Misss T i am so so sorry to hear you very sad news, may your DH rest in peace and he will always be watching over you and in your heart.         

xxxxx


----------



## AuntieM

MissT - so very very sorry to read of your loss.


----------



## Greyhounds

Miss T, my heart goes out to you.  I am truly sorry to hear your news


----------



## sweetdreams73

MissTI - OMG I am so so truly sorry to hear your heartbreaking news, I cant believe it sweetheart, so shocked and so upset for you    .  If there is anything I can do or you want to pm please do I am so so truly sorry, really don't know what to say really, apart from thinking of you and sending you lots of love and     such devastating news cant imagine how you must be feeling such sad news  xxxxxxxx


----------



## EBC

MissTI - I'm so sorry. There are no words. I hope that you have a good group of family and friends helping to support you.


----------



## EBC

Hi all, 

AuntieM - well done on being so calm and collected- I also hope I'll be the same. It sounds so amazing that you can see the embies! It remind me of that episode in friends when Phobe is talking to hers in the little petri dish.   Do they actually explain which ones they've chosen and why. I've often wondered...At that point.don't they know if the embies are boys or girls at that point because it all starts with the one successful sperm -so would they know

Eliza - good luck, how exciting! 

Bobo - how are you getting on?

Elvie - finishing my d/r tomorrow. No bloatedness, well nothing fibre couldn't fix   I must admit i've been very sensitive. No headaches though so all good really. 

Afm - finishing Primolut tomorrow. Well just wanted to ask - is it days 14-25 inclusive?? I know you have to finish sun, mon or tues- so thats okay, But tomorrow is day 25 - shall i take it tomorrow?


----------



## ElizaC

MissTi so sorry to read your very sad news


----------



## elvie

MissTi, I'm so very sorry to hear your news. All our thoughts are with you. 
Elvie xx


----------



## Zoelouise

Hi all, I have been looking for the board to meet others at UCH for ages, but now having read your post Miss T, I wanted to say how terribly sorry i am and my heart goes out to you and your family. My sense of perspective about all this has been restored... I am thinking of you, even though we have never met.

Zoe


----------



## gelatogirl

Miss-T - sending my heartfelt condolences to you. You are so young to be going through this, and your DH was too young to be taken away. I feel tearful thinking about it and I don't even know you. Can't imagine really... all strength to you love, I'm hoping that your family and friends are providing wonderful support right now.    xxx


----------



## AuntieM

Welcome Zoe to a lovely thread, good luck with your tx. xx

EBC - I was told to take last primulot tablet on Day 25 - I guess you now wait for AF? Yes they do explain their embryo choices and it really helps to see the piccies of them too. The embryologists are all really lovely and happy to answer any questions no matter how silly (believe me I threw a couple of silly ones at them!) They dont know which are male/female yet - am actually not sure when that happens. 

ElizaC - when is your ET? 

Sending a big   to everyone today, it has been such a sad day. 

Auntiem.xx


----------



## Zoelouise

Thank you AuntieM, this seems like a very supportive place to be right now. 

I start buserelin for down regs on tues so its still early days.....so many hurdles to jump!

Gulp! x


----------



## gelatogirl

AuntieM - that made for great reading, so nice to hear how thorough they are and happy to let you see and understand so much.. Can only wish you all the best now. Fingers crossed and congrats on being PUPO!!    

Zoelouise - welcome to the CHRGH gang. I'm an IUI girl so far so can't help much with matters IVF etc but there are plenty on board who can. Good luck for your journey!

Sweetdreams - not long now till your follow up, hope it's constructive. You probably needed that meltdown, to let some of it out. It's a pretty long process, so be kind to yourself. I hope you are feeling a bit better perhaps having let off some of that emotion? 

I've just got through 10 dpo without testing.... and am pleased that I'm past day CD21 with no AF, as my last cycle was 21 days... so feel a bit   If I make it to 14dpo without testing I'll be doing really well. Next Sat I've a big workday on at DDs school on 16 dpo so need to know before then really. Can't be testing that morning then trying to get on with that day either on cloud nine or 100 leagues beneath the sea...Life is so inconvenient! Am also a bit aware that I'm organising this thing and yet will be trying to avoid doing any work... DH suggested putting wrist in bandage and making up story about falling over and spraining wrist to avoid suspicion. Still if I'm not pg then it would be good to be able to get stuck in and burn off some agro!! What was the earliest any of you tested...c'mon fess up!!

Everyone else waiting, counting, stimming, downregging, going crosseyed or slightly bonkers... hope you all have a great week ahead.

gg xxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Miss Ti - I am just so sad about your DH's death.  You have already been through so much, life just is so unfair at times.

Thinking of you xx


----------



## Kittycat104

GG - lets hope the watershed of day 21 is a good sign!

EBC - pretty sure all the days on the drug regime are inclusive, so you should take the last one on day 25.

Kate - did you have a good holiday?  How nice you have come back to this lovely spring sunshine.

Mrs CC - how is the super bump?

AuntieM - were you told that AMH was a measure of egg quality or just egg quantity?

Jenny - hang in there - I really hope that you find your follow up useful and get some answers and a plan of action, which I think helps.

AFM - busy week ahead!  Start my follicle tracking tomorrow, so back to the delights of the CRGH waiting room again and then start new job on Tuesday.  Great timing, eh!

Louise x


----------



## elvie

GG - I think I tested 10 days post fertilisation with my successful cycle. I was very naughty. Each day the test lines got darker - from the very faintest line onwards. I had a whole row of them on the windowsill in the loo. Bonkers really. 

I am a very bad influence when it comes to early testing.  

EBM - yes if you are on the standard treatment then you take the last primoluts on day 25 itself and then none on day 26. You are about two days behind me as I stopped mine yesterday.


----------



## EBC

elvie - congrats for finishing yesterday. So i guess we're just waiting for AF. Heard somewhere on here that the average is 4-5 days. 
          Good luck!!


----------



## elvie

I'm sure the nurse said to me 3 to 5 days after stopping. Last month (before my cycle got cancelled) I had AF arrive on day 29 I think so that fits with that.


----------



## dolphin17

Hi ladies

I will do personals tomorrow, tonight just wanted to send Miss TI my heartfelt condolences, there's nothing I can add to everyone else's messages, I'm so sorry to read your terribly sad news   

love michele xxx


----------



## MummyP

Hello ladies,

I have been lurking for a number of weeks .I too have just started my 2nd ICSI at the CRGH. I will introduce myself properly tomorrow .

Miss TI - I am so sorry for the loss of your DH  . Hoping you have support and peace at this sad time 

Nite Mummy P x


----------



## kdb

MissTI, I can't believe it   Thinking of you and sending you a big hug


----------



## jo_11

Miss Ti... so very sorry to hear your news


----------



## dolphin17

morning ladies 

*Auntie M* - congrats on being PUPO! Hope the 2ww goes quickly and you have some lovely news 

*Eliza* - are you having ET tomorrow  Hope all goes well!! xxx

*Sweetdreams* I hope youre feeling a little better hun and I'm so sorry you had a really bad day last week  . I remember having a similar meltdown after our mmc - on the tube sitting next to and across from 2 heavily pregnant women... of course it being London everyone ignored my sobbing and carried on as normal! All I can say hunni is it WILL get a bit easier and hopefully your follow up 2moro will help you set a plan for future steps  

*EBC* - not long now until you start stimms, how exciting! x

*Zoelouise* - welcome and good luck for your upcoming tx xx

*MummyP* - welcome to the thread and all the best for your ICSI 

*Louise* - hope you have a good 1st day in your new job 2moro 

*GG* -   for test day (or before if you test early!!)

AFM, well I called Mr Ralph's offices last week and my DH now has an app to go for a cons in May, and I will be going into clinic for my OST around the same time... so really not that long to wait now! A lovely friend of mine has done a couple of reiki tx on me in the meantime to help "balance me" (although I'm not convinced it really does much - it is a very relaxing tx which must be good in itself!?). I am going to call an acupuncture lady this week I think to see if I can set up some tx with her for me and DH on the lead up to tx. So I feel like it's all starting to happen and for the moment am feeling quite excited about it!

I hope you all have a lovely week and good luck to anyone having EC/ET/testing  Hi to *elvie, kdb, bobo, mrs rock, mrs cc, jo * and any other lovely CRGHers I've missed

love dolphin xxx


----------



## livity k

Morning Everyone, 

I'm slowly catching up with all the news/new people and will be sending more personals soon, so forgive a me post! Am sending lots of        to everyone for who this is a critical week, 

Mrs CC- wow- two boys! Congrats....

Dolphin- your CRGH t-shirt was fantastic and your little boy is too gorgeous, 

Well- it looks like I'm nearly back on the tx wagon! Called the clinic today and arranged for Dr to call me back to discuss next FET- period started today so either medicated or natural FET will mean transfer mid May I think.... I'm actually really scared as this is our last frostie and if this one don't stick it feels like a scary jump back to square one, I'm thinking of taking up the free counselling session as I feel like with each tx the fear and issues dealing with it get more....has anyone else seen the counsellors they recommend? Any feedback?

We had a great holiday back to earth with a bump though, 

lots of love and luck to all, 

Kate x


----------



## AuntieM

Welcome mummyP - good luck with your ICSI cycle. xx

gelato - well done for getting to Day 21. I know exactly what you mean about getting to certain days with no AF. I will know way before my OTD if its not worked as AF will be showing herself by then. I've always been quite good at waiting, mind you apart from my bfp last Oct I knew each time that it hadnt worked before testing. GOOD LUCK.  

Louise - good luck with your follie tracking. and good luck with the waiting room! My DH & I finally mastered the coffee machine on Sat (only DH had coffee tho!) I was initially told that low amh meant I would prob need a higher drug dose to respond well but then when we got to ET I was advised that it can also make the outer shell of the egg harder to hatch out of (but this is also sadly to do with increased age too). I am not sure about how it affects actual quality though. Good luck with new job too. 

Elvie & EBC - good luck with waiting for AF - not to alarm you but mine came on Day 7 and I think everyone is different. I am looking forward to keeping up with your stories. xxxxx

Dolphin - good luck with your OST and your DH's apt. How exciting to be starting again! Good luck with acupuncture too - I've had 3 sessions recently and found it really interesting and relaxing. 

Kate - good luck with everything too, we havent seen the councellors at crgh as had a session at our last clinic so cant help with feedback there, but sounds like it might help with your natural fears at 
starting tx again. Good luck with everything.    

kdb - only few days till you see you DH - you must be soooo excited!!

Hi to everyone else, Sweetdreams, Molly, ElizaC, Mrs CC, Mrs Rock, Jo, BoBo, Zoelouise

afm - still in bed with laptop, taking it v easy, well apart from trying to decide if my (.)(.) are any bigger or sorer than last week    promised myself I wouldnt do Symptom Watch too... Spoke to one of the embryologists this morning and we have 5 hatching blasto frosties sitting in a freezer in Kings Cross! Its good to have a back up but hoping we wont need it this time.    Tummy rumbling now, off to forage for brekkie. xx

 

AuntieM.xx


----------



## Skybreeze

*New home this way >>> *http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=232191.new#new


----------

